# Legacy of the Silver Dragon - Day 2 (Interlude)



## gambler1650 (May 24, 2013)

The day dawns, somewhat cloudy and with the threat of rain in the air.  Rain tends to come as clouds move over the area as the land rises up towards the mountain nearby.  Loggers grumble a bit as they head out, knowing it might be a miserable day to work.  The miners simply grin at their fellow workers, knowing that they'll be underground.  Stores are opened, although more doors than not stay closed as the rain could come suddenly.  In spite of that threat in the air, the clouds take their time arriving, and the day moves into early afternoon.

Please let me know where you would like to start.  I can continue to tie up loose ends and have folks meet with Gregof as he suggested, but if there's another plan (or separate plans), please let me know.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2013)

Muzdim walks around town, tossing the gem up and down on his hand. Dinner was great, and after a night's rest and two good breakfasts, the dwarf is as happy as a dwarf could be. Rain also made him cheerful, he loved rain for some reason. Today he needed to find the elf (the halfling was collateral damage) to tell him what he had learnt of the gem he was toying with, and that was it. Perhaps meet with the guards captain. Perhaps. He was feeling lazy lately, having hoarded such an amount of money didn't really help making him prone to risk his life again.


----------



## Goldhammer (May 24, 2013)

"That Siarla is being quite a girl." Beatrix thinks as eats her breakfast in the inn. "She preaches her nature goddess, but she eats like a true follower of Malborka. Maybe I should convice her to join sisterhood. She'd make good Wall-Sentry am thinking."

Beatrix finally finished her meal and headed out into the town. She rather liked cold, it reminded her of home, and hoped those dark clouds might bring a bit of snow. Her first order of business was to find a messager to take her letter back to the Sisterhood's Stronghold. This town was crying out for some beef and just one of the sisterhood's fabled dire cows could feed this place for weeks. Then Beatrix would need to head to the general store to get some supplies. She would need to write some letters while she was here so some writing supplies were a must. After that, maybe she should met with captain of the town guard as the Sisterhood suggested she do. Helping the guard would be a good way to get Malborka accpected into the town. But maybe she should invite Siarla out to lunch before embarking on whatever quest the captain had in mind. Winning over the nature worshipers would be a major step in getting the sisterhood a foothold in this town.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 25, 2013)

Antares awoke bright and early -- not because he chose to, but because the Bracegirdle children made his choice for him, their parents not far behind, if not downright leading the jarringly enthousiastic charge. 

Even then he lies for a while on his improvised bed in a corner of the summer kitchen, staring thoughtfully, a bit gloomily up at the too-near ceiling, thinking.... The night had, in fact, passed rather too quickly, late to bed and uncomfortable with thankfully unremembered dreams -- he just knows that both Annas featured somehow, one overprinting the other, as did strangely undulating sceneries... Is this truly what he means to do with his life? In the gray light of today's dawn, he isn't so sure. (He'd brought up the subject yesterday at supper, yet somehow the Company found itself on this path still, almost as if...)

And yet, today he will see Teacher Dysare again (it has been too long!), and this thing they do, is it not a thing worth doing? Would goodman Jorgen be any happier with a cursed bell still slowly driving him mad? Would Anna, still languishing? Would _he_ be happier had he never met the two of them, experienced the terror of Lady Mirelle, the thrill of the slime beast, looked forward to Daenilla's stories of the undead?

Antares rises with a smooth, self-conscious motion: hm... Dare to dream, but mayhap he can convince some of the children to help him draw a bath? 

* * *​
It seems he is the first one here. 

Antares hurries under the protective cover of the overhanging roof besides Stellan's house -- not that it is truly raining yet, but he feels sure he's felt a few drops splatter down already. He looks up at the mass of gray pillows that comprises the sky: and certainly it won't be long now?

Safe under the protection of slate and squared wood, he nonetheless drops the hood on his deep blue woolen cloak and breathes in the smell of coming rain with some relish, smiling. He doesn't like getting wet as such, and yet rain is his friend, pattering companion of endless days reading next to a partially cracked window, warming flames crackling in counterpoint from nearby fireplace... Today's rain will be cold if they are caught underneath, as befit early spring showers, yet should they make it to Teacher Dysare's abode before it can begin in earnest...

He's had his -rather bracing- bath, and young Weldon is on his way to his Sire's tower with his missive even as they speak -- a sterling in his pocket and promise of another on their very next meeting... Today will be a better day than yesterday, and the days before, he can feel it! Things are changing!










*OOC:*


This is assuming Stellan wanted to come with, of course; and Muzdin can join them here if he wants? After that it's off to Teacher Dysare's abode -- whatever and wherever it turns out to be! 

Spells for today: Kizari's Merciful Slumber (AKA Sleep), Detect Magic.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 29, 2013)

Stellan pokes his head out, glances up and says, "Great.  Feels like rain."  He heads back inside.  A moment later he comes back out with a roughly made coat which he ties around his waist for later use.  His expression indicates he may have had too much in the way of drink the night before as he squints at the sun's light coming through the forest to the east of the town.  "Where are we off to again?" he asks Antares, seeming up for following along wherever the Elf might lead - at least until his hangover dissapates a bit.









*OOC:*


Waiting to see if Bosco's plans for the day are updated, as well as our newest thief... Feel free to head into motion.  And is Beatrix seeking out Siarla?  If not, she might see Antares and Stellan.  It's not that big of a town, and if she's exploring a bit she would notice them loitering outside and/or walking to Teacher Dysare's place.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2013)

His friend smiles in answer, tenderly amused: "Teacher Dysare's noble abode," he explains with a 'this way noble sir' gesture towards that very same forest <I'm assuming?>. "To discuss bells, runes and all waters of silvery hue?" this last with a still-pained, involuntary twist of his delicate lips: the memories of Former-Anna could hardly be any fresher... A shake of his bi-coloured locks, refocusing on Stellan. "As well as perhaps tales of what prompted her sudden departure all those weeks ago?" He starts walking down the gangway - much narrower here than on the main town road, and being composed of discontinuous pieces of de-barked lumber half-sunk into the dirt (at least it kept any mud well away, right?) - companionly accompanied by a still-squinting Stellan.

As they passed, he glanced up and a bit back, to the oh so familiar outline of his family's tower... Stellan's dam working where she did - in the employ of the ancestral half of himself, so to speak - it was... unfortunately inevitable. At least she and her son no longer lived in the small rooms adjacent the tower itself, as they did in the begining, when both of them were boys barely grown... 

<Response Stellan?>










*OOC:*


Heading off to see Teacher Dysare.


----------



## Goldhammer (May 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


Beatrix will be going to the general store first to grab some writing supplies. Paper and black chalk so she can keep writing reports. Afterwards, she'll try to find Siarla and invite her to lunch, where she'll ask her more questions about her goddess, the town and if she knows anything about it's silver dragon protector. She go see the Captain of the Guard once everyone's ready to move on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2013)

Muzdim tags along, silent as usual. He kept toying around with the gem.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2013)

Binder Fred said:


> At least she and her son no longer lived in the small rooms adjacent the tower itself, as they did in the begining, when both of them were boys barely grown...



"Do you, perhaps, remember the time-" he begins with a smile, thinking back on those early days, but is then distracted by a squat, moving cloud at the edge of his vision, one that upon further inspection turns out to be a certain dwarven acolyte of their acquaintance, already tagging along right behind them since only the Gods know when! 

Antares blinks in his general direction, clearly taken by surprise (both by his very presence and by his heretofore unsuspected talent for stealth): "Master Stonehand? Were you -ah- coming with us to Teacher's abode this morn?" with that puzzled tilt of the head of his. "Not that you are unwelcomed, of course," he quickly corrects for politeness' sake -- though he would not have thought that the two- Do they even get along?










*OOC:*


I would suggest seeing the guard captain to set things up beforehand myself, Goldhammer. To make things smoother for the forthcoming, much-anticipated junction.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 31, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

The mix of a human, an elf and a dwarf making their way through the village in the early morning gets the usual set of amused smiles and disapproving shakes of the head - likely from those who feel young men should be doing 'honest work' rather than adventuring.  Stellan glances around as he walks, and then smiles a bit as they enter the 'Elven Corner' as it's beginning to be called by some of Ascadar's residents.  It never had a name before in the days when Eliasael was present.  "Did you see?  At least two girls were watching us.  Well, probably me, but who knows, maybe they like the stocky frame of our secretive priest here, eh Muzdim?"  

Teacher Dysare is outside, tending to a few plants along the side of her house.  She grows small vegetable and fruits bushes, none of which will grow anywhere else nearby.  She claims the soil she has is from one of the great Elven woods far to the west, where these plants are from.  She shares the plants' bounty with other elf families - most other races find the taste somewhat offputting in a way they can't describe.  

[sblock=For Muzdim]Also, remember that Muzdim has a sample of that phosphorescent liquid.  Though I can't remember.. did he give it to the clerics of Pelor?  Anyhow, if you want to do anything further with it, let me know.[/sblock]


*Beatrix*

Jorgen has the materials that Beatrix is seeking, although he seems perpetually nervous at the bulk of the cleric.  Most of the townsfolk are somewhat thin given the hard work that they do, and his shelves are spaced so that Beatrix brushes rather closely next to them as she moves around the store.  Once the items are purchased, Siarla isn't too hard to find, and is perfectly happy to have lunch - particularly if the cleric is doing the paying.  About Eliasael she says: "Well, she was just a dragon..." The way she says it, she's obviously attempting to sound worldly.  "And she protected us, but well, I'm not so sure we need protecting.  We've been getting on well since she left.  I bet there's so much treasure up there.. jewels.. necklaces.. Seems a shame no one's found it yet."  The last bits are said wistfully.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jun 1, 2013)

*"Oh Ja, oh ja. The treasure of dragons* *is thing of legends." *Beatrix explains as she takes another bite of her potato.* "My superior, Kellie Roxburgh, once fought a wicked dragon along side her fellow Sister Castle-Sentries. Is fearsome task, but dragon had be terrorizing village for many years and is job of Sister Castle-Sentries to help those in need. But anyway, after Roxburgh smash skull of dragon, they find his mighty treasure horde. Huge piles of gold coins. Jewels bigger than your head. All colours of rainbow. So many beautiful necklaces. Fit for royalty. Some even glowed with magical light. Course, they use most of gold to repair the town, but I think they kept most of the jewels. Especially the necklaces."

"As Sister Wall-Sentry, I came to town in hopes of meting this Silver Dragon, since am hearing she is force for good. But if she has left and leave all her treasure behind, then maybe someone should make sure it not fall into hands of evil, ja?" *Beatrix adds with a sly smile.*


"But am rambling. Please tell me more about life in village. How long have you been part of temple of **Ehlonna?"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 1, 2013)

*Teacher Dysare's abode*

Her sometimes student walks up and stops some distance away, politely waiting for her to notice them...

<When she does: 
The young mage formally bows, as is proper from a student to his teacher -- though he is trying not to smile too wide as he does so, genuinely pleased to see her: "Lady Dysare, I do hope this day finds you well?" _And in the mood to talk_, he lightly adds in his fore, not really doubting. (Ack! He should have brought a _gift_!)










*OOC:*


Is there anything about her that's different from the way she was before she left, Gambler?


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Beatrix*

Siarla's eyes get wider and wider as she listens to Beatrix's stories, especially with regards to the jewels and necklaces.  She forgets to speak, spending the time in silence, mechanically eating.  And then reflexively nods at the cleric's last comment about keeping the hoard from evil hands, "Oh yes.  If there's anything I can do to help, I mean.. I'm not able to swing a weapon, or heal, or do magic... But.. something?"  She manages to chase the visions of glittering jewels from her thoughts to answer the other questions, "Um.  Well, life is pretty simple, as you can see.  Not much metal here so almost everything is made of wood.  It's something Ehlonna has problems with at times - as the loggers don't always seek out the already dying trees, or those that are inhibiting the growth of other plants.  I don't really understand it all.  I've been a part ever since I was born.  My mother worshipped and she dragged me to every service."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

"It does indeed, Antares!" replies Dysare.  She is not the reserved elf that most humans think of when they think of elves in her mannerisms, and she is pretty much the same as Antares remembered.  "And Stellan, and Master Stonehand.  So good to see the two of you as well!"  Then she looks back at Antares, "And what brings you to my door this early in the day?" A gentle jibe regarding the times when Antares was late for a session with his teacher due to reading too late at night.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 5, 2013)

The younger elf looks down, colour coming to his cheeks at the memory. Then gazes up, head still lowered, "Though the night has been short this day as well, Teacher, the day dawns all the brighter for your return." Making it all worthwhile. "What student would not wish to greet his returning Teacher at earliest opportunity? To hear what else there is to learn in the wide world outside his doors, to perhaps mention what small events occurred in recent times," the shine in his eyes clearly putting the lie to that deliberatly casual estimation of size, "and to thank her for her generous gifts? Surely such a person does not exist?"

This last with a subtle gesture of his right hand, where sits the unpretentious wooden circle of the memorizing ring.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2013)

*"Master Dysare"* The dwarf nods solemnly. All in all it was a nice day to be out, the dwarf found himself wondering.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jun 5, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Siarla's eyes get wider and wider as she listens to Beatrix's stories, especially with regards to the jewels and necklaces.  She forgets to speak, spending the time in silence, mechanically eating.  And then reflexively nods at the cleric's last comment about keeping the hoard from evil hands, "Oh yes.  If there's anything I can do to help, I mean.. I'm not able to swing a weapon, or heal, or do magic... But.. something?"




*"Maybe you should join Sisterhood." *Beatrix quite boldly suggests. *"You learn how to fight and cast spells. Get to see world, discover lost treasure, never go hungry. Is taking strong guts to become Wall Sentry, but am thinking you could have them."* She adds with a confident smile.
*
"But if adventure is not being your thing, then I could use place to stay while in town. Can't stay in inn forever. Maybe I could teach you how to swing weapon in exchange, or maybe let you have a necklace or two if I run across dragon's treasure cove." *

The large priestess finishes off her roast potato and orders another one for herself and her new friend.

*"Do you know anything about Captain of Guard?"* Beatrix asks. *"Am meeting with him later on today. Hoping to know more about him before I do."*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


I attempted to post this last week, not sure why I didn't!  I'm on vacation this week and back full time on this next week!







*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

Dysare smiles again, slightly, "I am glad that you have found it acceptable, Antares."  She tilts her head, "And what are these events you speak of?  I admit that I haven't talked to many people since I've come back.  Is it related to the growing tension that appears to be spreading throughout our village?"

Stellan catches the eye of Enderise, who has moved up to the doorway of Dysare's home to listen.  She rolls her eyes slightly as she sees his interest, and he shrugs with good natured amusement before listening to the conversation.

*Beatrix*

Siarla's expression is a comical one of excitement and sudden chagrin.  "My parents would kill me!  And.. um.. Ehlonna might not be too happy either?"  She seems uncertain just how upset a goddess might be at losing one of her flock.  She grasps at the change of subject without answering the other queries, "Gregoff?  I try to stay away from him.  He seems dangerous.  But maybe that's a good thing in these current times.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 14, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin and Stellan*

"Ah, not as such, no," admits the lanky young mageling with his own greeting nod towards Enderise, suddenly slightly embarrassed that his news are of a more personal nature. "Though that is of some concern, of course... And as a matter of fact there is a Great Lady we met but yester, Mirelle by name and a staunch lover of brews herbal or finely steeped, which, perhaps-" Though that is probably, in truth, a topic for later conversation? "But no, I meant that we," An excited look that includes both of his comrades, "have formed an adventuring Company - the Behenian Company - and already we have discovered items cursed, foiled kidnappings foul, and in the process uncovered strange beings once human led from afar by entities stranger still, and dread in their powers over mind and bodies!" Her earlier words seem to finally register and without pause he segues into: "And more than acceptable, Teacher: truly a thing of wonder! And deep utility," he quickly adds, which quality she would likely favor much more than the former. An incipient shine kindles in his eyes, pulls at the corner of his lips as he holds up that hand: "How does it function, pray? Does it, perhaps, have _history_?" 

Would that not be something.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Siarla's expression is a comical one of excitement and sudden chagrin.  "My parents would kill me!  And.. um.. Ehlonna might not be too happy either?"  She seems uncertain just how upset a goddess might be at losing one of her flock.  She grasps at the change of subject without answering the other queries, "Gregoff?  I try to stay away from him.  He seems dangerous.  But maybe that's a good thing in these current times.




*"Dangerous? I am hoping so if he is being captain of guard." *Beatrix states. *"Still am not seeing what is so bad about this town that is needing a dangerous man as captain. Is seeming rather peaceful, boring even."*

Beatrix coughs slightly and leans back on her chair.

*"You know, if Ehlonna is a force for good as I've heard she is being, then I am not seeing why she would have have problem with you joining Sisterhood.* *Malborka* *too is force for good. She is protecting towns and cities just as Ehlonna is protecting nature. Together they are protecting lots of people. If you are becoming Wall-Sentry, then you could help a lot of people too. Or find a lot of treasure. Necklaces need protecting too.*" Beatrix adds with a chuckle and then a quiet sigh. *

"Of course, family is important too. Should always respect your parents. Had to leave my father behind to join Sisterhood. I miss him sometimes. Well maybe more than sometimes. But then without Sisterhood* *of Malborka*, *without** Roxburgh, my father would be dead. All of my town would of been lost without her." *

Beatrix's face then suddenly lights up. *"Did I ever tell you story how my superior, Sister Castle-Sentry **Kellie Roxburgh* *save my whole village from orcish horde?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

Perhaps used to Antares' rambling stream of consciousness when he talks, Dysare answers the last first, almost distractedly, "You would have to ask the tree whose branch provided the ring for its history..." She then says, "Quite the... adventure for such a new company.." She tilts her head, brushing some hair distractedly from one ear.  "Cursed items, you say?  And transformation of humans?  Those sound like items of concern indeed."

*Beatrix*

Siarla nods emphatically, "Exactly!  I think the militia as they were before a few months ago were all we needed.  But the council members seem to think otherwise.  Well some of them.  There are dangerous beasts, and a few other monsters seen once in awhile. But in the woods!  Not here."  Then she pauses, "Well, there are rumors of what happened yesterday in that burned down house.  But nothing's come INTO the city.  Just perhaps.. under it?"  She goes quiet again as she tries to work through the logic of Beatrix's argument - or maybe she's just enjoying the bites of food she takes.  With a mouth full, she shakes her head, her eyes widening somewhat at the mention of an orcish horde.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 21, 2013)

*Muzdin, Antares, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Perhaps used to Antares' rambling stream of consciousness when he talks, Dysare answers the last first, almost distractedly, "You would have to ask the tree whose branch provided the ring for its history..."



Before he can ask her to teach him the incantations to do exactly that , she then says,



gambler1650 said:


> "Quite the... adventure for such a new company.." She tilts her head, brushing some hair distractedly from one ear.  "Cursed items, you say?  And transformation of humans?  Those sound like items of concern indeed."




"Ah. Indeed," states the young mage, now looking somewhat self-consciously at the open street around his Teacher's garden, and the fact that - except for Enderise who is leaning - they are all standing on dew-sprinkled strips of beaten earth parsing through the plantings... "Might we -ah- perhaps discuss it over a cup of your famed briar mint tea?" he hopefully inquires with a less-than-subtle, yearning look towards the open doorway where stands her assistant...

<Response teacher Dysare?>

<Whether they do end up inside or not:
"Well, in truth matters most strange and somewhat worrisome have come to light in very recent times, Oh lady of greens... And perhaps master Stonehand would like to tell you more of them?" he smoothly concludes, the beginnings of a well-hidden smirk pulling at his lips.

<Response Muzdin?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2013)

*"Dunno what ye mean elf. Besides from what you've already said, I think its important to note this transformation seems to be reversible, although painfully, when exposed to sunlight. Dark stuff."* The dwarf adds.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 22, 2013)

The incipient smirk fades into mild surprise: Muzdin famously, religiously dislikes sharing knowledge. To actually volunteer missed pieces of information... "You are a surprising individual," admits the elf -- and that eagerness probably goes some ways to explain his unannounced presence with them this morn: he too is worried, in need of the illumination only the learned can provide... It is a sobering thought. 

"It -ah- began with a visit to Jorgen's general store a day and a few watches ago?" he begins toward Teacher and student, who have been waiting with varying degrees of patience and interest. "The good storekeep, and his customers, had been, in truth, troubled by sudden bouts of... anger and ill-feelings towards their fellow beings in the last few weeks? He himself was - and is probably still, as a matter of fact - blaming demons -- summoned, amongst other sources, by the supposed sacrifice of old man Corl's missing chickens? But that is neither here nor there, for, after investigation, it was finally revealed that *this* is the true culprit!" And here he carefully extracts a ball of bunched parchment from the scrollcase at his waist and places it on the table <assuming we are inside?>. Under the care of his long fingers, the parchment unfolds like a scholarly flower to reveal the dull shine of a small copper bell, carefully prevented from ringing by its remaining wrapping...

<Response Teacher Dysare/Enderise?>

As they examine it: "My... fear? is that this is perhaps not isolated incident, but in truth one of many, deliberately planted for benefits as yet unclear," yet no doubt sinister, for whom but the wicked could benefit from such random malice and unrest? "And that demons might yet be involved." Whether as means - bound to that bell, curled sleeping under its concealing blanket until ringer is rung - or, worse, as the planters of cursed bells themselves... "Myself and Stellan did look through portions of the shops down Mainstreet while the spell of perception yet lasted, and found nothing of the kind -- which is of some reassurance." Except that 'nothing' is not quite correct, is it: "Oh, did you know? Daenila - the wife of the wood-shop owner - had ancestors who fought the unquiet dead? She even bears a charm to that effect, handed down through the generations -- and has promised to tell tales of those times when next we meet." By the quiet shine of his eyes, he is definitively looking forward to those tales! (For some reason he does not feel at all comfortable even mentionning the magically locked door in lady Mirelle's salon though, as if he had been caught snooping into secrets not his own -- which... is entirely the case, granted.) Which thoughts, again, are neither here nor there in the circumstances, correct? Quite correct. He chases them away and leans forward, eagerly, "So, the bell?"


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dysare looks at the bell with interest, once the group has entered her abode.  She made no attempt to disgree with the need for at least partial secrecy and in fact even gave Enderise a look that the younger female somehow picked up on as meaning she should go outside and continue the work that her teacher had been doing in the garden.  A look that Antares might have recognized as being given to him in days past - though perhaps he didn't accept such wordless requests as wordlessly as Enderise did?  

She responds to Muzdin's comment from outside first, "Reversible you say?"  <Assuming she gets a bit more clarification on the nature of the infection and the method used to cure Anna> "Mmmm, a very interesting... infection.  It almost seems.. natural?  Rather than magical?  At least to my ears."

Turning back to the bell, she closes her eyes for a moment and then touches the item.  She lets out an almost vexed hiss, a sound that Antares has never heard from her, and she draws her fingers back as if stung.  "Whoever did this does not have our town's best interests at heart.  The spell is designed to... amplify aggressive and paranoid tendencies when rung.  Given what I've heard from other elves as to how we have been treated recently by some members of the town, this certainly couldn't have helped the situation."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2013)

*"Hmm that explains a lot of things. Mind alteration seems to be fashionable these days, eh?"* Muzdim shoot an inquisitive glare at his friends.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 28, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Dysare made no attempt to disgree with the need for at least partial secrecy and in fact even gave Enderise a look that the younger female somehow picked up on as meaning she should go outside and continue the work that her teacher had been doing in the garden.  A look that Antares might have recognized as being given to him in days past - though perhaps he didn't accept such wordless requests as wordlessly as Enderise did?



But then - says the echoes of his internalized Bosco - does he ever do *anything* wordlessly? 

Still, as they file-in in front of her inviting hand, Antares can't help noticing that (maybe?) she was waiting for something before inviting them in. He really, really should have brought a gift! Frantic mental inventory of the content of belt pouch and hanging scroll case bring up absolutely _nothing_ of use as a proper present. Unless...

Carefully nudging it with his left thumb, behind his back, he progressively dislodges the polished steel ring he put on that hand as a pendant to her own wooden one on the right, until it falls in his grasp. "Oh, that reminds me. It is but a small thing, but in celebration of your return..." and he presents it to her, overlapping palms and stance naturally settling in the proper gift-giving pose -- humble mode, of course. "It is a bit plain," he self-consciously admits, "and of no historical significance that I know of, but it has been in my care for some years...?" 

He can't quite look her in the eye, suspecting that she suspects this is pure improvisation on his part. 

And the presence of Muzdin and Stellan, watching, is not helping his embarrassment either...

<Response Dysare/Muzdin/Stellan?>

[A bit later, inside]


Voda Vosa said:


> *"Hmm that explains a lot of things. Mind alteration seems to be fashionable these days, eh?"* Muzdim shoot an inquisitive glare at his friends.



Is he... positing some sort of connection between the two incidents? A pause to blink. Ah, _Perhaps too soon to really say_ theorizes the young mage with an understated hand gesture...? Though they are likely in the perfect place to find out! 

"You believe this was enchanted of late then, Teacher? With my limited skills I could not myself hear much beyond the thrumming note that conceals the active principles within; could not tell if demon or simple spell hid beneath that single, discordant note at its core." The one that sought to change, to make others travel its path. A thoughful pause as he tries to recall exactly what was said in the early mist of the day just past... "Jorgen tells that he acquired it from caravan unspecified a year and a half ago, and so it could be but happenstance, the unlucky passing along of items unknowingly cursed and but recently triggered -- though there might still be more from that shipment, to be tracked and disposed of? But -ah- if the magics are more recent though, then... then perhaps someone might perhaps have wished Jorgen himself a specific ill-fate?" he hopefully proposes. The lesser, much preferable of possibilities when compared to that other one mentioned earlier; the one obviously trotting through master Stonehand's ever-suspicious thoughts, the one that involves wide-ranging, perhaps town-covering malice...

<Response Dysare?>

<And, assuming it _is_ a recent spell cast on the bell:
Ah, now that is interesting: "How elaborate is this ritual, do you know? Could it be done, for example, while the bell hung there and patrons walked the isles unknowing?" 


[sblock=OOC]So enderise is female now? Not that I mind, but she was a rather taciturn male before (or does he/she change sex with the moon or something? A curse? The reason behind his/her studying of magic, or perhaps an accident during said study? ).[/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Jul 2, 2013)

> *Beatrix*
> 
> Siarla nods emphatically, "Exactly! I think the militia as they were before a few months ago were all we needed. But the council members seem to think otherwise. Well some of them. There are dangerous beasts, and a few other monsters seen once in awhile. But in the woods! Not here." Then she pauses, "Well, there are rumors of what happened yesterday in that burned down house. But nothing's come INTO the city. Just perhaps.. under it?" She goes quiet again as she tries to work through the logic of Beatrix's argument - or maybe she's just enjoying the bites of food she takes. With a mouth full, she shakes her head, her eyes widening somewhat at the mention of an orcish horde.




A wide smile appears of fat warrior's face. *"Then I must be telling you this tale!" *She declares excitedly.

*"A few years ago, but when I was being as skinny as you are now, I lived with my father, a blacksmith, in village far to the north. Our town was poor and our lord didn't care too much for us, so we only have weak wooden wall to protect us. Good for keeping in goats, but not much else.* *One day, Sister Castle-Sentry Kellie Roxburgh arrived in our store wanting to have her shield fixed. She was biggest woman I had ever seen, even bigger than I am now. And all the armour she wore made her look like walking castle. Of course, that didn't stop me from laughing when she got stuck through the doorway as she tried to enter our store. But lucky for me, she had sense of humour about it and soon she was answering all the questions I had about her. She told all about the grand adventures she had in service of Malborka, all the people she met, all the places she had been, all the food she had eaten and I kept wanting to know more about her. Finally father finished repairing shield and she went back to Inn for the night. She told me in morning, she would tell me more stories."*

*"Next morning I woke to horrible sound. From the mountains outside town echoed an orcish war horn like the howl of monstrous thunder. A war band was about to raid the town and with only rotten wall to protect us, we were doomed. Father told me to find Sister Roxburgh. She was being only one who might have chance in driving off orcs. I ran into town as fast as I could and told her of our plight. She wasted no time. She gathers anyone who could fight and them to face the orcs head on. With one of father's hammers in hand I joined them."

"By time we arrived, Orcs had already broken through wall. Buildings were burning. People were fleeing for their lives. Orcs were helping themselves to whatever they wanted. Sister Castle-Sentry Kellie Roxburgh gave off mighty roar and changed the horde. She brought down her hammer and SMASH!" *Beatrix cries, bringing her fork down on her potato for dramatic effect. *"Three orcs were mashed into mincemeat! She brought her hammer down again and again, orcs were being thrown around like rag dolls. They may of gotten past wooden wall, but they could not break the steel wall that was Sister Castle-Sentry Kellie Roxburgh. Townspeople join in fight too. Even I managed to take down orc or tow. Finally Sister Roxburgh faces orc leader, giant brute. Could rip off you head with one hand. He brings down giant axe on Sister Roxburgh, but her shield stands true. She smashes her hammer into beast's side. He howls in pain and swings his axe at Sister Roxburgh's hammer, knocking it out of her hand.* *Completely unarmed, Sister Roxburgh charges the orc and body slams him to the ground, the impact being as loud as thunder. The giant orc is knocked to the ground. Sister Roxburgh grabs orc chief's axe and then with one blow, chops his head clean off!" *Beatrix adds, chopping her potato in two.

*"After that, all other orcs run away, but damage was already done. Town was in ruins. My father was on edge of death. But then Sister Roxburgh kneeled down beside my father and with the power of Malborka, used her holy magic to heal; my father's wounds. My father was saved. Then she used her power to help all the other townspeople who were wounded. And afterwards, she helped us repair town. She helped us fix our homes and stores. Other priestesses of Malborka arrived to help us build better, stronger wall, one of stone and metal, so this would never happen again. Finally after weeks of labour, town was being as good as new. It was time for Sister Roxburgh to leave*. *But I asked her to take me with her. I was wanting to help others just as she help my village. She said that I should join Sisterhood of Malborka, since I am clearly having guts for it." *Beatrix finishes, proudly patting her giant ironclad belly. *"And maybe you could have them too.."* Then something dawns on her.

*"Wait, you said a building was being burnt down?*" She asks. *"And what is happening under city?"*









*OOC:*


Sorry for the wait guys. Been busy with travel.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*









*OOC:*


Retcon: Change Enderise's name to Sianae.  Stellan likely wouldn't be flirting with Enderise and since there hasn't been any obvious interaction yet that recalls the past encounter with Enderise, that should fix things...







Dysare looks over at Muzdin's comment and inquires mildly as the group heads inside, "And have there been other mind alterations recently?"  Stellan for his part attempts to inconspicuously hang back a bit, trying to avoid Dysare's attention.  His manner is embarrassed however, and he covers it by smiling again at Sianae who for HER part, continues to only acknowledge his attentions with an eye roll.  If Dysare suspects Antares' impromptu attempt to cover for forgetting a gift, she doesn't let on.  In fact, she herself seems distracted by all the news and events, merely murmuring, "Why thank you, Antares." and palming the ring.  It disappears quickly into some pocket or other, and she seats herself - offering chairs for the rest.  The chairs are slender but strong, and while Muzdin probably couldn't break one just by sitting on it, he probably would look faintly ridiculous.  

She listens to the next scatter or questions by Antares and is silent for a moment, marshalling her thoughts.  "I don't know whether this would be used by someone who wished Master Jorgen ill, it seems a rather subtle and convoluted way to achieve that aim. And my sense is the enchantment was relatively new.  Say within the last week to a month.  It probably would have required some time to cast the enchantment however, and so couldn't have been done by anyone without being noticed as doing something suspicious - certainly during daylight hours at least."


*Beatrix*

Throughout the story, Siarla listens transfixed - jumping (along with the other patrons in the small establishment) at the story.  The owner appears to want to come over to have a word with the cleric of Malborka, but whether worried about the disfavor of Malborka or Beatrix who could probably eat enough to let her close up shop early every day, it's unsure.  

Something near the end seems to trouble the young woman, and when Beatrix pats her belly Siarla looks down too and opens her mouth, "Uh.. that's amazing!  But, I was wondering just now... Are all clerics of Malborka, um, you know... large?"  

Her words trail off as Beatrix asks her questions, "Uh.  Yes.  Awhile ago.. and rumor has it that Anna.. a young woman I know who had been missing.  She was rescued by a few young male adventurers."  She lingers on the word 'male', perhaps she has a crush already on one?  "They went into a well in the basement of the house, and I think they're supposed to meet up with Gregof later today."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 10, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> If Dysare suspects Antares' impromptu attempt to cover for forgetting a gift, she doesn't let on.  In fact, she herself seems distracted by all the news and events, merely murmuring, "Why thank you, Antares." and palming the ring.  It disappears quickly into some pocket or other, and she seats herself - offering chairs for the rest.



Not quite enough then, or not an appropriately thoughtful kind of a thing? (and he rather liked that ring too)... Still, at least the appearance of proprieties has been observed, and that has to count for something? Will slowly relax her mood? Or could it be she is distracted by things other than themselves? Is signaling other tasks weighting on her mind?

He sits on offered chair, somewhat gingerly, and lightly clears his throat, "Well, in truth matters most strange and somewhat worrisome have come to light in very recent times, oh lady of the greens [etc]



gambler1650 said:


> She is silent for a moment, marshalling her thoughts.  "I don't know whether this would be used by someone who wished Master Jorgen ill, it seems a rather subtle and convoluted way to achieve that aim. And my sense is the enchantment was relatively new.  Say within the last week to a month.  It probably would have required some time to cast the enchantment however, and so couldn't have been done by anyone without being noticed as doing something suspicious - certainly during daylight hours at least."



Night! He had momentarily forgotten about that period where he himself never has wandered the - supposedly deserted, if patrolled - streets... "And yet even then would not master Jorgen sleep just above, but a few yards away? Perhaps he could have noticed something during or on the following day? Or remember some occasion when the bell was removed in the last handful of weeks?" It is certainly worth the asking -- especially, as he is beginning to fear, if this is indeed some manifestation of generalized ill-will instead of a focused one... 

And yet this feels like something of a personal project, somehow, as if he is, personally, taking time away from the truly important and tragic by even discussing it, somehow _betraying_ the memory of Former-Anna... And yet again, he thinks with a bit of temper at the (imagined) unfairness of it all, how could they turn their back on this, once uncovered? How could anyone? 

Still, it isn't with a bold voice but by leaning in, voice lower as if the others suddenly would not - could not, should not - hear, that he goes on, hands before him in an abbreviated, lesser form of 'asking for favors': "Would you perhaps be willing to show me how the concealing note might be removed, Teacher? Perhaps," a quick, apologetic, look at the other two, Stellan by the window, "later in the day?" That they might at least and at last hear the true song of the operating spell itself, learn of its nature, and perhaps even understand something of its caster from it? Without disturbing the other matter too much?

<If she hesitates:
"I do not wish to impose," with a raised hand. Yet, clearly, that is somewhat of an exaggeration, which he therefore quickly amends with: "At least not overly? Not beyond reason? I can offer -" What _can_ he offer? Certainly gold would be an insult to all that stands between them, not worthy of even a beat's consideration - "work in your garden in compensation?" which he hates with an unreasonable passion, it is true (and, from his successes, perhaps the plants sense it?), "Or on other things? Perhaps help with whatever troubles you since your return?" he finishes hopefully, as if the thought had just occured, yet with mixed curiosity and concern clearly evident on his subtly furrowed brow as well, likely driving the question to the surface even without the need for repayment: what _is_ troubling his teacher? (Is it alright to even ask?)

<Response Dysare?>

[When the matter of "other incidents of mind alteration" comes up]
A short silence.

"Would you care to tell this tale, master Stonehand?" And this time it seems to be a genuine offer, perhaps in part subtle apology for the attempted prank earlier?

<Response Muzdin?>


[sblock=ooc]







gambler1650 said:


> Retcon: Change Enderise's name to Sianae.  Stellan likely wouldn't be flirting with Enderise and since there hasn't been any obvious interaction yet that recalls the past encounter with Enderise, that should fix things...



 Aw, so no magically cross-sexual apprentice challenging Stellan's manliness? [/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Jul 11, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Throughout the story, Siarla listens transfixed - jumping (along with the other patrons in the small establishment) at the story.  The owner appears to want to come over to have a word with the cleric of Malborka, but whether worried about the disfavor of Malborka or Beatrix who could probably eat enough to let her close up shop early every day, it's unsure.
> 
> ...




*"Young male adventurers? Wondering if they the same men I met in inn last night. Maybe run into them again when I met with guard captain."* Beatrix says, pondering to herself a moment.

_"I do well to get on good side of these adventurers. If they are already heroes, they could be useful in getting Malborka accepted in town." She thinks._

*"Oh, Large? Well, not all members of sisterhood are large."* Beatrix replies to Siarla.* "Some are just huge."* She adds, bellowing out a crude laugh.

She clams down and begins to explains why she's so big.* "Well not all who worship Malborka are large, in fact some are quite small. But our sisterhood? We follow Malborka's example in all things. Her wisdom, her courage, her kindness and even her body shape.  So we bulk ourselves up. Hard training all day, hard feasting all night. Makes us big. Makes us strong. Makes us tough. Unmovable as mountain. Unbreakable as castle. Large stomach is like mighty shield. Guards insides from damage. Protects good people from harm like wall. Crushes evil like battering ram. Most important, stomach is being  symbol of our goddess and all she stands for. It is so large because we are being so dedicated to her and to everyone we protect."* Beatrix finishes, a great amount of pride.

*"Is there something wrong with being large?"* The fat cleric asks, perhaps foolishly not quite understanding why Siarla would have a problem being as big as her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2013)

*"Well, I'm not much of a tale teller, but if you rather hear my raspy voice, here it goes... We were investigating the disappearance of a young lady named Anna, and found clues that she disappeared in the burnt out house on town."* The dwarf begins.* "We found a secret passage to underground tunnels, crudely carved out of the earth. As we bravely made our way into the caverns, we had to fight off a gelatinous cube, who have just gotten a townsfolk as a meal. What we didn't know was that the townsfolk might just be the owner of the burnt house. And we found his wife soon enough, although we knew naught of that. As we made our way deeper, we were assaulted by several white skinned little humanoids, that we slaughtered with ease. There was a bigger one, of female appearance, that kept avoiding us, despites the laughable attempts from Antares to make it come to its senses. You see, he thought our missing lady was that creature. I laughed at that conception, but alas I was wrong." *Muzdim takes a long stare at Antares. The elf knew that might be as close as the dwarf would come in accepting he was wrong.  *"Making our way thought, we came to a chamber were we found this female and a group of smaller buggers, and we attacked them, although Antares here kept crying over that she was Anna, as we smashed her skull in. Anna was on an altar, and was being fed some strange liquid. We think this liquid mutates people into these white things. There was some sort of twisted divine magic at work there, I bet my holy symbol on that. But antares can give a more accurate picture of what was at work there, I left with Anna at that moment. She was tainted and the priestess of the Sun god managed to cure her. Before that she would not come to the sun. It is evident she would have turned into one of those hideous creatures if it weren't by us."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 11, 2013)

_OOC: Nice one VV. _



Voda Vosa said:


> [...] *"There was a bigger one, of female appearance, that kept avoiding us, despites the laughable attempts from Antares to make it come to its senses. You see, he thought our missing lady was that creature. I laughed at that conception, but alas I was wrong." *Muzdim takes a long stare at Antares. The elf knew that might be as close as the dwarf would come in accepting he was wrong.



"As was I," reciprocates said elf, sharing in that sadness. "Though only on her past identity," he specifies (mostly) for Dysare, smoothly adding to the ongoing story.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Making our way thought, we came to a chamber were we found this female and a group of smaller buggers, and we attacked them, although Antares here kept crying over that she was Anna, as we smashed her skull in."*



"_'That she could be saved'_!" corrects Antares with clear, knuckle-whitening annoyance this time, the tale bringing some of those feelings flowing back up into his chest -- the helplessness and despair, the strangeness and the hurt! 

Then his breath catches and he looks back down, shoulders progressively sinking into sorrow: "It would have been... so simple."

<Response Muzdin? Note that ignoring *is* considered a response here >











*OOC:*


Holding off on the Rune stuff until Dysare has had a chance to catch up/react to Muzdin's story, if that's alright?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2013)

*"You know better than to get angry at things in the past Antares, she's dead, and so she shall remain. We will never know if she could have been saved. All we know is that we relieved her from her twisted existence."* The dwarf replies, dryly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 13, 2013)

"The trying would have been so simple," explicits Antares in oblique response and after a pause, voice ever so sad. "Not necessarily the doing, master Stonehand. Or the saving. Just... the trying." He sniffs, some of the arguments from the priest of secrets slowly seeping into his consciousness... 

And yet... How to put it? "Is not hope for a better future what drives us all forward along our wandering path? Isn't forgetting the imperfect past - or hiding it - then surest way to insure an imperfect future?" Yes, yes it is! "Why then *not* get angry or sad or hurt- by a past that cannot be changed, sadly, mournfully true, but could, perhaps, if enough tears are shed (_and shared!_), be done differently in future...?" And there is some directed iron creeping into in his words there: he's never truly understood why Muzdin chose his particular way, a source of lightning between them as profound as the ancient racial frictions... 

But as he says this the emotional mists suddenly part, inadvertently blown right from under him by the gale of this conversation about the future to bare their gapping, twisting heart. He underlines it for them, hammering the words, "_What if we meet another Anna?_" Down there, the very next time they descend? 

Teeth pressed together in anticipated distress, green eyes widened, he seeks to meet Muzdin's cool grey, Stellan's sparkling brown, even Dysare's lined blue-grey, trying to communicate the very personal, very likely dread of having to relive that oh-so-recent past, not in some hypothetical future world, but indeed very, very soon...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2013)

*"In light of what we now know we might try and capture this one. But given how painful and thraumatic the purging was for the real Anna, I doubt something so changed, so twisted, would walk out of there sane, if alive. I would suggest killing them on sight, as we did with the last one, we would save it much suffering."* The dwarf knew the elf was afraid of this kind of answer from his part, and he said it to tease him. Playing with his mind was as easy as toying with a puppet. Antares was so easy to read. Muzdim smiles, his beard applying the effect of the smiling. *"Don't take it personal Antares, but you are rather obsessed with this relatively unimportant subject, when the real, important secret to unveil, is who is behind the transformations. Who is transformed and how to deal with them is unimportant, if whoever is doing this, keeps up doing it in secret."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 15, 2013)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"In light of what we now know we might try and capture this one. But given how painful and thraumatic the purging was for the real Anna, I doubt something so changed, so twisted, would walk out of there sane, if alive. I would suggest killing them on sight, as we did with the last one, we would save it much suffering."*



Antares wipes a barely-shed tear with the back of his hand: "You don't know that! We could - we could do it progressively, bit by painful bit! She- Even eyeless and so changed, she was still_ there_, you know." He breathes in, the priest's words disturbingly merging with Mysthyr's earlier ones in that breath -- down there, in the pit: "In truth declaring '_this cannot be done_' before every mist-shrouded hill, talpidae or otherwise, may be human and dwarven wisdom, may perhaps even be diamond-sprinkled path to lesser suffering, but if so-" And then he spots Muzdin's expression and stops mid-convincing, mouth open.



Voda Vosa said:


> The dwarf knew the elf was afraid of this kind of answer from his part, and he said it to tease him. Playing with his mind was as easy as toying with a puppet. Antares was so easy to read. Muzdim smiles, his beard applying the effect of the smiling. *"Don't take it personal Antares, but you are rather obsessed with this relatively unimportant subject, when the real, important secret to unveil, is who is behind the transformations. Who is transformed and how to deal with them is unimportant, if whoever is doing this, keeps up doing it in secret."*




A pause. Then, with sudden hope: "But... the next time, we will try?"


[sblock=OOC]_To save him or her_ is what he's asking there. 

I can give you a "big elven puppy-eyes" charisma roll if you want, VV? [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2013)

The dwarf sighs, *"We will try. But you'll carry that burden, the burden that if we try and it turns out to be worse, the suffering and the blood will be in your hands then. I hope you can cope with that."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 16, 2013)

"Of course. And yet only if it outweighs the good of it." Excited he immediately turns to the young man by the window, lest the momentum be lost: "Stellan?"

_<If he needs prompting, being distracted by -um- other matters :_
"Shall we try to save the next Former-Anna we meet? Master Stonehand has already given his solemn word."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

Dysare murmurs to Antares, "Yes, the garden.  And I will discuss a few things with you, after helping further with the bell.  I do suggest that you come by later, after talking matters over with Officer Gregof."  And then she goes quiet as the conversation begins, and listens to the conversation, watching Antares with a hand suspiciously covering her mouth.  She's been privy to his obsessions and easily hurt feelings before, and covers her amusement at seeing someone taking such obvious advantage of it.  Though perhaps she also disapproves on some level, but Antares for now is left to fend for himself in the waters of social interaction.

At the end, Stellan looks over from his perusal of the garden, and the young apprentice currently working in it.  "Of course Antares!  As long as her name is Anna.  After all, you keep insisting she too was a former Anna, and only are forcing us to vow to save another if she too is a former Anna."  He gives a sidelong wink at Muzdin.


*Beatrix*

Siarla can't help but look down at herself - the girl is likely an object of some attraction amongst the local boys.  "Um.  Well.  No.  Of course not.  Nothing wrong with, er, largeness... But well, aren't there ways for followers of Malborka to not have to grow so large?  It just seems like... SUCH a change."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 17, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Dysare murmurs to Antares, "Yes, the garden.  And I will discuss a few things with you, after helping further with the bell.  I do suggest that you come by later, after talking matters over with Officer Gregof."



"Oh, the garden," repeats the young elf, somewhat deflated by that decision. "Are - um- Are you _sure_?" Though of course the implied future revelations about her trip - and the mysterious reasons behind it - are somewhat of a salve on that wound... (Even though it is a bit troubling to think that whatever it is cannot be discussed in front of others... Yet perhaps that is a good sign instead? The matter could probably/possibly be of an arcane nature, of interest _only_ to those with the proper leanings and memberships? Or be simple matter of being a sounding board for things that are perhaps troubling, but still somewhat far in their-)

Antares blinks: "How- How did you know about the officer?!" Another couple of blinks: "Are rumors already this rife about town?" 

<Response Dysare?>



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan looks over from his perusal of the garden, and the young apprentice currently working in it.  "Of course Antares!  As long as her name is Anna.  After all, you keep insisting she too was a former Anna, and only are forcing us to vow to save another if she too is a former Anna."  He gives a sidelong wink at Muzdin.



Antares of course straightens the logical paths, considers, and concludes: "So we will endeavor to save anybody I first name 'Anna'?" He nods heartfelt satisfaction with that concept. 

And- And it is like the unbending of a painful knot within him, this agreement between them: this resolution that the future will not, at the very least, be quite like the past. (One less worry, and not the smallest by far.) He nods deep to each of them, smiling tentatively with the added peace of it. It is a small thing, that smile, and yet... "My thank yous, the both of you." 

His eyes are very green...

<Response/reaction any?>

After Muzdin finishes his interrupted tale of yerterday's heroics <right?>, Antares inquires: "Did you ever get the full story from Anna, master Stonehand? On how she was taken, how she spent her days in watery captivity?" He did not even think to ask yesterday!

<Response Muzdin>

When the topic (eventually) returns to the silvery water: "As to infections and causes natural I do not know. Which is why we took care to collect at least small sample for wiser hearts to consider?" He extracts the (former) inkwell from his belted scrollcase, placing it before the older woman while at the same time carefully avoiding hitting the still laid-out bell (perhaps he should repack it, lest somebody inadvertently...? But for now: ). "Silvery water, Teacher, that bleaches the skin with but a touch yet disappear with sunlight -- I experienced that effect myself." With a (perhaps unconvincing) show of his now perfectly normal hand? "Larger quantities seem to destroy hair, and then eyes and ability for speech; Oh, and grow nails and sharpen teeth as well -- the small ones, no bigger than children, they could cling to walls with their claws, and even without eyes, all of them saw all too well! It dripped into a bowl set in a stone altar we found down there, below fell rune in constellations! And we had previously found a small pool of it in a cavern some distance away, granted, so there _is_ some quantity of it accumulating below... or seeping up on its own from deeper altars?"  Not a pleasant though, that; truly they had yet to gain a firm grasp on the size of the place, the extent of the threat... "What do you think it is? Have you ever heard of the like?"

Dysare is known for her potions, the skill and breadth of her brewing acumen, so surely...?


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

"Word has indeed spread, at least among some of the younger folks who have far too much time on their hands," Dysare says quietly.  She glances out the window at the apprentice working the garden.  "Where the original rumor started of Officer Gregof's wishing to speak with you, I don't know.  As for my garden..." she continues, "It is, as you know, the time when I am best able to connect various thoughts and give best voice to them.  There is nothing particularly earthshaking in the things I have discovered, but I am sure your friends would not wish to pull weeds with us.  And.." she murmurs with a smile in her eyes as she looks at Muzdin, "Some of their hands are a touch large for such delicate plants."

Regarding the liquid, she leans forward.  "I'm glad you managed to take some of that, for its properties are very unlike anything I have heard of before.  Most of my work with potions and such are with those from plants above ground.  May I keep the sample and peruse it over the next few days?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> "Word has indeed spread, at least among some of the younger folks who have far too much time on their hands," Dysare says quietly.  She glances out the window at the apprentice working the garden.  "Where the original rumor started of Officer Gregof's wishing to speak with you, I don't know."



"And I had thought we were being so discreet!" Though of course there was perhaps Bosco on his prolonged, and probable, revel yesternight, or Mysthyr, if he had heard, or, as to the basic story, Anna herself, Anna's foster mother, her friend fair Erenie, or members of the Shining One's priesthood and town guard, or even some of the council members officer Gregof- Rumors probably *were* this rife about town! (Were some of the looks they were given travelling down here this morn...?)

He has some trouble focusing fully back on his Teacher's words (Who would have thought words could travel quite so fast and so accurately across the fabric of their communal lives? Like ripples on the pond of their awareness...). But Teacher Dysare is speaking -- has, perhaps, already been speaking for some few sentences! 



gambler1650 said:


> Regarding the liquid, she leans forward.  "I'm glad you managed to take some of that, for its properties are very unlike anything I have heard of before.  Most of my work with potions and such are with those from plants above ground.  May I keep the sample and peruse it over the next few days?"



"Please," bows Antares in his chair, grateful she is interested enough to take the time (though he isn't sure 'peruse' is the appropriate word here... or is it? Perhaps she plans to sift through the liquid's humors like pages in a book?) "There -ah- might be a small contamination from traces of stubborn ink?" he admits with some embarrassment, not quite daring to ask to be present during her investigations -- though he is, of course, eminently curious about methods and methodologies beyond the basics he's learned at her feet. (He had tried to clean the inkwell as best he could, and yet avoid contact with the water as much as possible... And this _was_ ink, most stubborn of substance).

"As to -ah- the runes themselves? We have THIS, penned by yours truly." The young mage produces the now-familiar roll of tanned parchment with a charmingly self-satisfied/self-conscious flourish! He goes to immediately unfurl it on the temporarily sun-dappled table, an anemic sun winning its freedom from the encroaching cloud cover, and then pauses- "Ah... Well, in truth, the last time we presented this, it was made evident that - though I, of course, originally changed one stroke for safety, I hasten to say. It -hm- it seems some of the runes in this copy are yet active?" he admits, looking down in renewed embarrassment and remembered panic. "The last time, certain of our members were compelled to... steal a gem found in the possession of Former-Anna while we were visiting with Officer Gregof?" 

A careful not-look Stellan's way...










*OOC:*


How does it look like he's taking it?

Once that is sorted to everyone's satisfaction, he will of course unfurl the parchment for the combined examination of all those still in the room.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jul 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


umm, gambler. You sorta forgot about me


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think you might have missed the bottom part of Gambler's next to last post, Goldhammer.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jul 24, 2013)

Ooc: oh sorry, I must have missed that


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2013)

*"You ought to be careful with that. Mind altering runes. Shulda have some sort of protective spell on you before reading it."* The dwarf says, looking from the scroll to the elven teacher.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 25, 2013)

[Somewhat earlier]


Binder Fred said:


> "Did you ever get the full story from Anna, master Stonehand? On how she was taken, how she spent her days in watery captivity?" He did not even think to ask yesterday!



Muzdin pointedly doesn't look his way, which he takes as a definite, maybe even embarrassed 'not really' (which, oddly enough, makes him feel somewhat better for forgetting such an obvious path: in truth there was a *lot* happening to all of them yester!). "We should perhaps talk to her sometimes this morn or afternoon?" he projects out there, more light suggestion for their internal consideration than actual questions. "Assuming that she is well enough and that brother Myst permits?"

When the pause seems long enough, he goes on, [etc] <Unless someone wants to interject, of course>

[Now-ish ]


Voda Vosa said:


> *"You ought to be careful with that. Mind altering runes. Shulda have some sort of protective spell on you before reading it."* The dwarf says, looking from the scroll to the elven teacher.



"I don't know," tempers the elf next to him, remembering some of his own exciting experiences. "I have never felt them trying to directly affect me... I don't think?" There _was_ a moment when he first looked up at them and heard their singing... Wonder, the singing of many strong voices, hungry, yet each with meaning tantalizingly just beyond his understanding? Chaotic in their immemorial, frozen tarantella 'round the five-fold star at their heart, their queen all of night and fire... He shrugs, frowning at the same time: "Maybe it is very insidious? Or does not like elves?" he offers. 


[sblock=OOC]I've sort of been going by the assumption that Mysthyr has been almost constantly at Anna's bedside since then (he did seem almost obsessed with getting her to the surface *right now*, right? ).[/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Jul 25, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Siarla can't help but look down at herself - the girl is likely an object of some attraction amongst the local boys.  "Um.  Well.  No.  Of course not.  Nothing wrong with, er, largeness... But well, aren't there ways for followers of Malborka to not have to grow so large?  It just seems like... SUCH a change."




Beatrix sighs, looking a little disappointed. "Well, there are temples of Malborka where priests are small. They do many great deeds in her name and there are many who own their lives to them."

"But if you want to join best temple of Malborka, you join Sisterhood!" The cleric says more excitedly. "Becoming large might be change I admit, but it very good change. Best thing that ever happened to me. Become strong, become tough. Wealth and glory to be had. People respect and admire you. Sometimes give you free meal. Once whole village throw feast for Sister Kellie when she save them from giant bear. Cooked giant bear for her in fact..."

Suddenly it dawns on Beatrix why Siarla might have a problem with joining the sisterhood. A sly smile appears on her face. "You know, men of north like two things above all else. A heroine of legend and a large woman to keep them warm at night. The priestesses of Malborka are both of these things. You get many handsome northmen if you join Sisterhood." Beatrix says, bending the truth ever so slightly.

"Speaking of which, tell me more about these adventurers of your. Am hoping to meet them later."


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Apologies for my slowness!  Crazy week at work and at home.  Will try to get an update shortly!


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

As Antares unfurls the parchment with his copy of the runes on them, Dysare goes silent as if studying them.  When he turns to aside to Muzdin, his former teacher draws in a breath.  "Antares.. Cover that.  Now."  She doesn't sound angry, rather she sounds very worried.  While Antares is (presumably) doing what she asks, she says "I have no idea what it is, but I felt something in my mind.  Not from the outside, but rather as if my mind was trying to change itself to match something in the drawings.  And..." her frown deepens, "Antares, I don't think you left the stroke out of the drawing that you think you did.  It looked... and felt, complete."


*Beatrix*

"I don't know..." Siarla says, between mouthfuls of food.  "The North is so cold!"  Yes, this young woman appears to like her creature comforts.  But she cocks her head, "Handsome?  And... many?" She drifts off for a second as if imagining some scene, a slight flush on her cheeks.  Then she shakes herself visibly, "The adventurers?  Well, unusual these days in that they're such a... diverse group.  An elf, a dwarf, a human.... Oh, and a halfling.  I know the human is named Stellan.  He's nice.. I don't know much about the others though, except that the elf and Stellan seem to be friends.  Not sure why, but well... Um, I don't think they've had any adventures previously.  We've been joking that they just kind of fell down the well and found the young girl, and now are being treated as heroes.  I mean, I'm sure they're very brave and all, but it seems kind of lucky."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 3, 2013)

"Did I not?" frowns the young elf, foolishly yet considering the parchment before him. "But I noted it down here in this caption: '_The crab ascendant._' (That would be this part of the pattern, to the right). '_Tip of left claw should connect with spiral leg._'? In truth, I was more worried of the converse, that lines did not connect that should, for blood, it seems, does not flow entirely as smooth as finest ink, requiring that quill be dip-" Then he finally spots her expression and lets the parchment furl back into itself once more, though leaving it still on the table for now... "Is that why I have not yet been affected? Because we now share a part of each other?" Which is a worry in itself, probably?

<Response Dysare?>









*OOC:*


I'm assuming the line Antares thinks he left out is *still* out? The rune didn't heal itself or something?






"A mental transformation spell then?" Is it strange, on reflection, that he has never thought of the five-fold star as anything but a clear and most importantly _present _ entity? Not runes carved long ago and forgotten below the town, to drip their uncaring malice into what innocents might look upon them in wonder, no. An arrow of stone and intent, rather, still quivering and forever _aware_ (if perhaps uncaring of mortal things...?). He leans forward: "Who here would know of such things, Teacher?" Hopefully: "Perhaps some document in Lord Romani's collection?" 

He has never had opportunity to even see it, but it is widely known as the most extensive collection in town, as befit a sage with a seat on Eliaesel's Council?










*OOC:*


Just a suggestion, as always.


----------



## Goldhammer (Aug 7, 2013)

*"Oh cold is not that bad. After awhile, you become so tough, you don't even notice it. Farm boys help too." *Beatrix adds with a sly smile.

*"As for these adventurers of yours, well sometimes hero is someone who is having good luck. And if* *luck can save young girl, then who is to complain?" *Beatrix says. *"Of course, hero with blessing of Malborka* *is better than hero with just plain luck. In fact, very likely heroes have Malborka's guidance if they saved this girl. Malborka likes it when girls not die in well."*

*"But, please be telling me more about town. Other than captain of guard and adventurers, anyone else in town I should watch out for?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 7, 2013)

Antares, make a D20 roll please.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 8, 2013)

1d20=15. So I'm hoping that was a saving throw?  Might still (barely) make it if it was an INT test and the +2 for spells/magic apply, maybe?


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

Stellan looks away from the table from the very beginning of Antares' unfurlings and rolls his eyes as he hears the elf continue to obviously examine the drawing after Dysare's admonition.

And then Antares sees it.  With his teacher's comment, the portion of the rune he drew which should have been missing a linkage, and to his eye HAD been missing the linkage, suddenly appears whole again. He can feel the change in his mind, back to normal when he didn't even realize there had been a change in what he was seeing before.  He can even remember now the moment when he drew the part separately and then his hand had drawn it anyway even while his mind insisted that he hadn't.

*Beatrix*
Siarla theatrically shivers at the mention of cold, and then contradicts the reaction with, "Well, it gets cold here in the winters too!" with the blissfulness of one who thinks the world outside can't be far different from her own experiences.  She nods agreeably enough to Beatrix's comments about luck and Anna.  And when asked, she begins to babble happily for awhile, giving you information on where everything of importance, and some areas not all that important (assume you hear all rumors from her that were on the very first post of the campaign.. and any of the shops/craftsmen - if you can't find it, let me know).


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 8, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

The young elf jerks back from the sheet as if stung, letting the parchment furl back into itself once more, a seemingly innocent roll of animal skin gently rocking on Teacher Dysare's table...

"Ah, well, it seems I was not _quite_ as immune as -um- nascent pride would have led me to believe?" he communicates after an uncomfortable licking of suddenly dry lips. After which he details his sudden realization, concluding with: "It -ah- seems this particular pattern was conceived to... spread?" He swallows, not liking that conclusion at all!

"I knew it! I *knew* there was something wrong with that scroll," exclaims Stellan, suspicions confirmed.

"Is there perhaps way of... disarming it?" quickly interjects Antares before Muzdin can quite finish opening his mouth (and very likely propose immediate burning of dangerous knowledge, secrets best left unknown (Such a waste if it were to come to that!). He lays both his hands on the table, trying to smother their slight trembling with applied pressure, to marshal his thoughts in sudden, unforeseen crisis... "What if we were to - carefully - slice the roll itself in half? Open but one at a time?" _Would that satisfy?_ ask anxious green eyes. 

<He's addressing the proposal to his companions - Muzdin in particular but Stellan too - as much as to Dysare: Response Muzdin/Stellan and Dysare? (and sorry for pre-emptively cutting you off, VV )>










*OOC:*


If they still have something to show after this, he'll bring up the Romani question again, as detailed in my last post, please.













*OOC:*


*EDIT= *There's a list of major NPCs at the begining of the Chapter 1 Thread as well,  [MENTION=85946]Goldhammer[/MENTION]. Here.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2013)

Muzdim puts a -.- face and then said *"Break it in two"* he took his knife out. *"You'll need both parts for the glyph to work aye?"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 13, 2013)

"That would be the general hope," strongly agrees Antares before glancing, almost shyly, at the two remaining parties...

<Response Dysare/Stellan?> 

<Should they both be in favour (or at least unopposed):
"Perhaps Stellan?" he proposes to the dwarven priest, thinking it might perhaps give his friend some measure of... balance against the toll of yesterday's events? 

<Response Muzdin/Stellan?>

Whatever the case, the young elf stands, wooden chair quietly scrapping the floor behind him, and seizes the roll of parchment with both hands, slightly above the mid, pressing it down to the table for ease of cutting (or maybe as if it were likely to struggle?). "Here, in this space between my thumbs?" That is probably where they should cut -- that at least the five-fold star, that most important of clues, be mostly intact?

<Tag the cutter >

[Sblock=OOC]What's a -.- face, VV? Not familiar with that one (He looks like a little sleepy guy to me ).[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2013)

*"What?"* Muzdim looks confused at an (hopefully) also confused Stellan* "You over-think stuff elf."* the dwarf says, and cuts through the scroll at the pointed place.


----------



## Goldhammer (Aug 14, 2013)

Beatrix listens to Siarla talk for what seems like forever, until something catches her attention. *"Sal? Who is being this Sal?" *The large cleric asks. *"Is seeming foolish to give away map for herbs. Sisterhood has many herbs, use mostly for cooking. Some used for healing. Can use both to make roasted dire wolf leg that bring man back to life."*

*"Would be nice if treasure map is real however. Wouldn't mind getting some work done on my armour. Maybe get new tower put on shoulder."* Beatrix adds, pointing to the line of small metal towers on her already on her right pauldron. *"Nice to have something to remember town by. Have to visit armorer later on."*

Beatrix then notices the bowls she and Siarla had emptied. *"You know, I have some times before I am having to met captain. You like me to teach you a few moves?"* She asks, holding up her warhammer. *"Think you would be quite at swinging hammer, ja?"*









*OOC:*


Sorry it took me so long to post. Didn't notice you had posted. 
Beatrix is talking about this rumor:
(#6)
“You know that crazy old guy who lives just outside town – calls himself  Sal?  I hear he’s offering a treasure map of the mountain if someone  brings back some herbs for him.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 14, 2013)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"What?"* Muzdim looks confused at an (hopefully) also confused Stellan.



"Perhaps Stellan should- would like to do the cutting?" he explicits. The young elf stands, [etc]



Voda Vosa said:


> *"You over-think stuff elf."* the dwarf says, and cuts through the scroll at the pointed place.



_Is this foolish?_ he belatedly wonders as Muzdin's blade advances, seemingly in slow motion, heart dropping in his chest as he realizes he's probably actually _under-thought _a number of perhaps very important things? (He should probably look away, but how many chances is one likely to have, to observe such a process? To learn of it? Will there be sparks? Blood? Sulfurous vapours? Will the writings, perhaps - most distasteful of possibilities - cry out in keen sorcerous agony?) Things like in-built defenses, for example. And blood. *His* blood -- linking, connecting. (Why does he suddenly feel like he's the one that's going to be cut? That it's *his* flesh-)

_This is probably very, very foolish_, is his last thought before time reasserts itself and dwarven knife slices through limed goatskin.










*OOC:*


All this assuming Dysare didn't stop us beforehand, of course.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

Dysare murmurs to herself, "Oh Antares..." somewhat fondly and with a small bit of exasperation.  She appears to be about to say more when Muzdim leans forward and simplifies things.  Nothing happens.  Or at least nothing that anyone can feel or hear. Well, except for the scroll separating in two under the knife.

Stellan lets out a soft sigh and mutters... "Can we go kill something?  A goblin?  A rat?  This mind affecting stuff makes my head hurt."  It's good natured though...


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Beatrix*

Ignoring the fact that she was the one who brought him up, Siarla says "Sal?  I don't know why you would be interested in that old man.  He can barely walk.  Saw him once in town, and he gave me the creeps.  Something's not right about him."  She backtracks when she hears Beatrix's words, or at least registers what was said, "Oh, a treasure map.  Well, I guess it makes sense that you would want one, but the guy could just be crazy.  It sounds as though he wants people to go up the mountain a bit, says there's a specific kind of herb grown nowhere else - at least around here.  Kind of surprised no one's taken him up on the offer yet, but I think most people just figure he's crazy.  Plus, how would he have a map of the mountain?  He just arrived recently."

Siarla dubiously eyes the warhammer.  "I'm not even sure I could pick it up.. It looks huge..."


----------



## Goldhammer (Aug 15, 2013)

*"Huge? Of course hammer is being huge. It needs to be huge to crush evil. But you will never be lifting it with that attitude."* Beatrix says *"First you must have believe that you can lift it.** Then nothing seems too big to lift.** Faith makes the smallest of us into giants and makes  mountains light as feathers."* 

*"You might say 'of course you can lift huge hammer, you are just as huge.' Ah, but without faith, being huge is just dead weight. If I did not believe that I could, if I did not have faith, I could not lift even my own bulk, let alone this hammer."*

The large priestess get's out of her chair and leaves some gold coins on the table to pay for her food. *"Come, I go introduce myself to the captain of the guard, then I shall show how to be using that hammer."*

She offers her warhammer to Siarla and smiles.

*"Here, you take up the warhammer. I believe that you can."*









*OOC:*


Beatrix is going to introduce herself to the captain of the guard on behalf of the sisterhood, then go about teaching Siarla how to swing a warhammer.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 15, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Nothing happens.  Or at least nothing that anyone can feel or hear. Well, except for the scroll separating in two under the knife.



"Perhaps you are right, master Stonehand," admits Antares after a *very* pregnant pause, giving credit where credit is due. He sinks back down onto his seat, an amount of tension leaving his over-tensed muscles with a long, slightly-shuddery breath. "I- I had almost fully convinced myself, in that last heartbeat, that strange link had been established by foolish use of substances too personal; that *I*, myself, was the one going to be cut, each slice an echo onto my own flesh," he confesses with a weak, embarrassed titter after the fact... But of course, his once and future Teacher would not have allowed such, if there had been anything but remotest possibility! (And perhaps not even then.)



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan lets out a soft sigh and mutters... "Can we go kill something?  A goblin?  A rat?  This mind affecting stuff makes my head hurt."  It's good natured though...



"Is not the almost-severing of your greatest friend excitement enough for the now?" The young mage raises both eyebrows, gently mocking his own sudden fright: sovereign medicine, he's finding out, to forcefully wash out the last tastes of it from his mouth!

<Response Stellan?>

It seems news of the runes power over even his own mind had affected him deeper than he had first thought, led to wild, alarmist imaginings, to grave over-estimation of their power... Still, the lack of the more than half-expected pain is a relief in and of itself! (Would it have been his wrists, does he think, or the whole of him that was cut? He's not sure what he imagined exactly...) 

The last of his tension goes out as he squares himself in his chair once more, contemplating what they have accomplished: two cylinders of rolled parchments, one slightly longer than the other...

"This is good news, I think?" he communicates to the others. "For it means the runes - and their creators? - can be thwarted, circumvented by even such simple physical means as this...?" _Right?_ inquire emerald eyes. "Truly, if we can but correctly inform the descending party of the nature of these runes... Then a great deal of the power of the unknown entity might be stripped from it before it can ever be brought to bear?" He leans forward: "Who here would know more of such things, Teacher?" Hopefully: "Perhaps some document in Lord Romani's collection?" 

With permission, Antares borrows some ink (he must really replace his old, travel-worthy inkwell), and inscribes titles on the outside of each half of the newly-severed parchment -- carefully marking orientation and identifying top and bottom halves, lest there be some confusion at a later date?

<Response Dysare?>









*OOC:*


While he's at it he'll also check that the runes are still there, intact, though just with a corner of the lower scroll.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Beatrix*

Siarla reaches out hesitantly, "Oh I don't know..." and then gets her hands around the hammer.  When you release it she lets out a squawk and barely misses letting it swing into her leg.  The head clunks to the ground, causing people to look over, but Siarla's hands didn't release.  She more carefully gets a grip and lifts it, until it's horizontal to the ground and follows you, muttering, "Oh, I think I won't be able to lift my arms tomorrow..."

As Beatrix approaches the building where officer Gregof is usually found, a couple of the guards outside laugh at the odd pair.  One of them yells out, "Siarla.  That's not a big pestle to grind spices with!  Come to my place tonight and you can do what you do best with pestles.  Oh, and you can cook for me too."

The girl flushes, but doesn't say anything.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*

"I _still_ think we should go find something to kill..." says Stellan with a sigh.  "Wouldn't you feel better?  I know I would..."  He looks over at Muzdin, "C'mon, I know you'd rather be swinging that axe rather than looking at squiggles."  But then he leans forward, betraying at least some interest in said squiggles, "You're sure they're safe now?  Just by cutting them in two?  I know that works for magic, right?  But are these magic?  It doesn't sound like it..." He looks at Dysare as if for confirmation, and she just shrugs slightly and says, "As I said.. I can't detect it as magic, but... Well, that doesn't mean it isn't."

To Antares she pauses a moment, brushing a few hairs from her cheek while she thinks, "I don't know.  This has the feeling of something we would know if it had been seen before.  The effects aren't subtle.."  Then she corrects herself, "Well, they're not ALWAYS subtle.  They certainly weren't with our young friend Stellan here.  But what it did to you Antares.. that was subtle indeed... I guess Lord Romani would be the best to check with, and at least you would get a good idea whether this is something completely new, or something that's been seen before."









*OOC:*


The runes are indeed still present.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 23, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> "You're sure they're safe now?  Just by cutting them in two?  I know that works for magic, right?  But are these magic?  It doesn't sound like it..." He looks at Dysare as if for confirmation, and she just shrugs slightly and says, "As I said.. I can't detect it as magic, but... Well, that doesn't mean it isn't."



"What else could they be?" inquires bi-coloured Antares from across the table with some curiosity. "Certainly the stone runes themselves most litterally sang with it, of a kind master Stonehand is quite convinced stems from sources Divine?" That worthy has no less than bet his holy symbol on that very outcome!

<Response Dysare (and maybe Muzdin)?>



gambler1650 said:


> To Antares she pauses a moment, brushing a few hairs from her cheek while she thinks, "I don't know.  This has the feeling of something we would know if it had been seen before.  The effects aren't subtle.."  Then she corrects herself, "Well, they're not ALWAYS subtle.  They certainly weren't with our young friend Stellan here.  But what it did to you Antares.. that was subtle indeed... I guess Lord Romani would be the best to check with, and at least you would get a good idea whether this is something completely new, or something that's been seen before."



"In truth," nods the robed mage in easy agreement of her analysis (and he might just - possibly, quite possibly, maybe even probably - get to peruse part of Askadar's greatest treasure?!)... "Ah, though perhaps these are set things and less complex than they would seem, Teacher? If there truly exists no connections between runes and creator - as I at first mistakenly thought - than... Than perhaps we see but two pieces of limited intention? '_Copy me without flaws, that I may travel and spread_' says the first, and '_Bring jewels bright, that I may..._' Consume and transform them? Use them as links to owner's past?" Oh, that's right! He turns to the dwarf to his right, a bit excited at the prospect: "Did you in fact find any in town that knew of our two gems, master Stonehand?" 

He'd meant to ask on the way over, but then somehow got distracted...

<Response Muzdin?>

After all relevant info is shared, he turns back to Dysare, looking a bit sheepish: "Ah. Perhaps you would be kind enough to furnish us with Letter of Introduction, Teacher, recommending our company to Lord Romani...? That our quest, at least, be seen in favourable light?" Despite their youth and obvious lack of gathered experience, is what he means (or town status, for that matter -- no doubt brother Myst could have helped there? Might still be willing to...?).


----------



## Goldhammer (Aug 26, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Siarla reaches out hesitantly, "Oh I don't know..." and then gets her hands around the hammer.  When you release it she lets out a squawk and barely misses letting it swing into her leg.  The head clunks to the ground, causing people to look over, but Siarla's hands didn't release.  She more carefully gets a grip and lifts it, until it's horizontal to the ground and follows you, muttering, "Oh, I think I won't be able to lift my arms tomorrow..."
> 
> ...



*
"Are they being friends of yours?"* Beatrix asks before approaching the guards. 

"*Greetings. I am Sister Wall-Sentry Beatrix Merriburg, servant of the Goddess, Malborka." *The large cleric says to the guard. *"I have been sent on behalf of the Great Sisterhood of Malborka to offer my service to the town of Ascadar. I wish to speak to captain of guard."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2013)

*"The gem? the gem is simply a well crafted item with no likely magical properties. I can narrow the overall value to about 100 GP."* the dwarf replied.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 27, 2013)

*Antares, Nuzdin, Stellan*

"Is that the green, or the ruby red perhaps?" inquires Antares when nothing else seems forthcoming. "Both?" And a dram disappointing none of the cutters in town have memory of them, it seems... 

"Did they then come from caravan's far, do you think? The ledger we found mentions one such arriving a few days prior, in truth, to which likely they sold supply of rare woods -- for that seems to have been their trade?" he communicates to all present before realizing that he's done it again: skipped important information that not all here possess! "The gems were found with Not-Anna - the emerald, as mentioned - and near her perhaps-husband, that would be the ruby," he quickly explains to Dysare.

<Response Muzdin?>


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*
Dysare smiles a touch as Antares continues to speak, but at his mention of his theory as to why the runes were magic but the scribed version isn't, she hmmmms thoughtfully, "You may be on to something.  Not sure about the gem part though.  And as far as Lord Romani, I can ask on your behalf although you know as well as I that he isn't the most prompt of responders when it comes to his library.  Well, unless you have something to ADD to his library at least."

She appears about to open her mouth again, when there's an odd sound from outside, coming from the edge of the village.  Yelling, and a shriller scream.  And another, higher pitched sound that sort of sounds like language, but not one that any of you are familiar with.

*Beatrix*

"Um.  No." says Siarla somewhat sourly, as she gives the militia member who spoke to her an equally sour look.  He merely leers in response until the heavier woman speaks to him.  Possible comments flash across his eyes and expression, but he settles for not saying them, and instead replies.  "Gregof?  Yeah, he's not here.  Just got called away by a messenger.  Said he should be back before long, if you want to wait."  He looks inside, "The chairs should be ok for you to sit on.  They're made of local wood."

He appears about to open his mouth again, when there's an odd sound from outside, coming from the edge of the village.  Yelling, and a shriller scream.  And another, higher pitched sound that sort of sounds like language, but not one that you are familiar with.


----------



## Goldhammer (Aug 29, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> "Um.  No." says Siarla somewhat sourly, as she gives the militia member who spoke to her an equally sour look.  He merely leers in response until the heavier woman speaks to him.  Possible comments flash across his eyes and expression, but he settles for not saying them, and instead replies.  "Gregof?  Yeah, he's not here.  Just got called away by a messenger.  Said he should be back before long, if you want to wait."  He looks inside, "The chairs should be ok for you to sit on.  They're made of local wood."




*"Afraid I have no time for sitting."* Beatrix says, hearing the cry from outside town. *"Someone is needing to check that noise out. Keep seat warm for me, ja?" *

With that, the large cleric leaves the guard behind and returns to Siarla. *"Am thinking is best for you to stay here for the moment."* Beatrix tells Siarla, taking her hammer back from the young girl. *"Not sure what is making noise, but could be very dangerous. I'll come back once I figure out what is happening. Hoping to meet Captain along the way."
*
Beatrix takes another look back at the guard who was leering at Siarla. *"Maybe not stay right here. Could also be dangerous, ja?" 

"I'll teach you how to use warhammer once I've finished!"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 29, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan (and soon Beatrix  )*



gambler1650 said:


> Dysare smiles a touch as Antares continues to speak, but at his mention of his theory as to why the runes were magic but the scribed version isn't, she hmmmms thoughtfully, "You may be on to something.  Not sure about the gem part though."



Hm... "Still, I would, perhaps, like to keep them if I could, Muzdin, Stellan? As memories of triumph and loss?" Have the two set in a simple silver pendant, perhaps? To hang around his neck as a token of their first true foe (the red) and first true loss (the green)...

<Response Muzdin and Stellan?>

_OOC: If they agree, Antares would then owe them 66 gp each from any future treasure, of course.
OOC2: Gambler, is the answer Muzdin gave for the emerald, the ruby or both? And if it's just one of the two gems, what would be the info for the other? (I've assumed 100 gp each and a nogo for both re further info above)_



gambler1650 said:


> "As far as Lord Romani, I can ask on your behalf although you know as well as I that he isn't the most prompt of responders when it comes to his library.  Well, unless you have something to ADD to his library at least."



Antares' eyes widen: a very interesting idea, one that had not occurred to him at all. He tells her so, adding: "Though I did think that perhaps carrying the Letter *to* him, ourselves, might possibly speed us on our way?" That the Lord might answer with his own voice should he be so inclined? _<Just so we're clear what he meant >_



gambler1650 said:


> She appears about to open her mouth again, when there's an odd sound from outside, coming from the edge of the village.  Yelling, and a shriller scream.  And another, higher pitched sound that sort of sounds like language, but not one that any of you are familiar with.



The young elf half-rises from his chair, blinking in puzzlement and rising distress. What-?










*OOC:*


I know you said 'not one that any of you are familiar with', but he'll try anyway. If not the languages then maybe the sounds themselves? Make out something said by the people reacting to whatever it is? Here's a roll for you if needed: 1d20=14... Probably not then.

Leaving the lead of the situation to Muzdin and/or stellan.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Beatrix*

Siarla startles at the sound, and almost drops the warhammer again, before Beatrix safely recovers it.  She nods, mutely at the words of the cleric.  There's no need to worry about the guard though as he stands up, appearing all business suddenly.  "I'll come with you." and he's already moving towards the sounds, which haven't abated.  In the distance down one of the streets nearer the edge of town, people can be seen running - most away from the sounds.

*Antares, Muzdin, Stellan*









*OOC:*


I will check on the gems situation early next week..







Stellan gives an easy smile as Antares asks for his gem, "No problem.  I'd just spend it on drinking and gifts for women anyhow, probably.  Better to have the money saved somewhere in your head for when I might need it for something more useful.  Though.  Perhaps we should be saving for that home base you mentioned awhile back?"

When the noise starts outside he blinks, hand dropping to his weapon and he stands up.  "That doesn't sound good.  Antares, Muzdin, I think we should go see what's happening." and he starts towards the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2013)

*"Whatever"* was the dry reply to Antares' request. 
The dwarf says nothing when the noise erupts. His warrior instincts kick in, he grabs his weapon and moves to the door, swinging it open violently, and rushing to the town.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 6, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan gives an easy smile as Antares asks for his gem, "No problem.  I'd just spend it on drinking and gifts for women anyhow, probably.  Better to have the money saved somewhere in your head for when I might need it for something more useful.  Though.  Perhaps we should be saving for that home base you mentioned awhile back?"



"Their value should indeed be whole, intact, by the time that happy event comes around," agrees Antares, "perhaps even a little increased by a silver setting?" Which reminds him though: they need to inquire who now owns that lot of land! 

So many things to do of late!  



Voda Vosa said:


> The dwarf says nothing when the noise erupts. His warrior instincts kick in, he grabs his weapon and moves to the door, swinging it open violently, and rushing to the town.



Antares too rushes to follow, stops, steps back a few paces: "Ah, perhaps when I return we could discuss the lending of treatise on elven teas, Teacher? There is this tea parlor that- And if you have anything on beasts of slime? Or perhaps know of any other disappearances in town, historical or of late? I- Yes." He tries to go out again, stopping after but three steps this time: "And once more, my heartfelt thank yous for the ring?" A bow and *then* he finally exits into the cloudy, humid air of mid-morning, long legs rushing below starry robes to catch up to his two companion (and only somewhat hampered by the need to look at least even slightly dignified in the process?).

"What do you believe it to be?" he puffingly calls after Muzdin and Stellan. It's daylight out, so surely - surely! - not the White Things??










*OOC:*


If he can't easily get/see past the running people to what the trouble is, Antares will try to gain high ground so he can at least see? Outside stairways, convenient carts or stalls/low walls, etc. (That's assuming he can get even that close; if not, he'll try to use his town knowledge to figure out a path through the backways/back yards -- warning his companions beforehand, of course, should they want to follow.).


----------



## Goldhammer (Sep 9, 2013)

Beatrix rushes to the edge of town with the guard, her weapons drawn and her heart pounding. This would be the first time she would fight without the sisterhood backing her up. And from the sounds of things, it was going to be a big one. Malborka guard her, so much for a sleepy town. *"Am guessing noise is not being an every day thing. Any idea what it could be?" *The large warrior says to the guard, trying to get pass all the townsfolk running the other way.  

*"What is your name by the way?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


Many apologies folks.. Knew I forgot something before my business trip and that was to tell you guys I'd be incommunicado likely for a bit!  Crazy past couple of weeks, but after Sunday I should be able to pick this up again for you.  Believe me, I want to see what happens too!   Many thanks for your patience.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 24, 2013)

"I don't know." yells the guard, "We haven't had trouble in the town since... Well.. I don't remember.  My name is Alekan."

As Muzdin and Stellan run outside and towards the sounds of disturbance, followed by Antares, they see the large cleric of Malborka ahead of them, and Alekan.  They also see running townspeople and near the edge of the village - some green skinned humanoids.  It's hard to tell how many there are because of a couple of houses at the edge of Ascadar, but there appear to be at least 3.  It's been awhile since any of these little monsters have been all that dangerous a threat to the village but everyone recognizes can recognize them from the widened heads, and the sharp teeth - Goblins.  They let out hooting laughs as they note some people running towards them and not away, "Oh ho!  More to meet!  More to eat!"  A shout from beyond a hill, and Gregof appears at the top - staggering.  A couple of arrow shafts protrude from his shoulder and back.









*OOC:*


Ok, let me know what you're doing... And spellcasters (which means Antares), tell me if you're preparing to cast anything.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2013)

*"Goblins! Yer eating steel today filth!" *Muzdim says, as he makes a quick incantation to protect himself from these evil critters.

_Muzdim casts Protection from evil on himself, then moves to fight the goblins. I guess his race gives him some bonus vs goblins?._


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> A shout from beyond a hill, and Gregof appears at the top - staggering.  A couple of arrow shafts protrude from his shoulder and back.




Antares' eyes widen at the sight of wood, iron and blood, the smell imagined... He wants to rush out, to help, but somehow still has the presence of mind to blink and wonder what, in truth, is happening here? (And, just perhaps, fear of rushing out unprotected when arrows are flying low, apparently, has a little to do with it as well...? Too, to observe goblins in the flesh for the first time...!) But surely - surely - the three diminutive ones are not attacking the town entire? (And, surely again, its citizens are not so thin-willed as to run screaming from so unimposing a threat? Even_ he_ is less than whelmed with fear at the moment...) 

"I -ah - believe we should move with caution?" he advises while reaching into his pouch for the tiny longbow token that powers his offensive magic. 

Then, remembering: "Perhaps the famed battle of Widow's Fury Gorge, where battled the armies of-" He catches Stellan's (and Muzdin's) expression and quickly skips several thought-paragraphs ahead: the young elven mage hesitantly points a little ahead, between them and the- the horde? "Defend that narrower space inbetwixt old man Corl's angled wooden fence and the side of - I believe it's one of the pig ponds owned by the Mollins family?" _Is that what one does in these situations? _asks his expression. He is far from sure. (And by his constant looks that way, somewhat concerned about the good officer's continued well being as well?)









*OOC:*


Actions: draw "bow". If the others agree, he'll move to the fence/whatever ends up being actually there and climb to the other side so that it provides cover, if appropriate. "What do you want?" he'll shout to the approaching menace if nobody else speak up in the meanwhile. And urgently gesture for Gregof to join them if possible/appropriate without drawing the goblins' attention to the good captain.





[sblock=Various OOC]
Just a suggestion on the location, of course. Assume he points the best defensible position he can see, Gambler? What would that be?

Questions: Are we inside the walls or outside them? (We do have a wall, right?) Where is Gregof compared to us and the goblins? On the other side of them? Lastly, how are the goblins armed/armored, if at all?

Oh, and it's good to be playing again. :thumbs up: [/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Sep 26, 2013)

*"Alekan, go helping villagers to safety. Quickly! I will be holding off goblins."* Beatrix orders, drawing her shield and hammer.

The large priestess marches forward towards the goblins, banging her hammer against her shield. *"Hey, tiny tiny goblins! You are biting off more than you can be chewing!" *Beatrix calls out, pointing her hammer at the larger of the goblins. *"Now the holy might of Malborka shall crush you into paste!"

"Who is being first to be squashed!?"

*_OOC: drawing weapons and challenging the goblins_


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 27, 2013)

To set the scene a bit more clearly:

The people running from the edge of town are mostly women with their children.  Remember, it's during the day, and most of the men are out in the mines or forest.  At the edge of town there are a couple of buildings, and some fences that sort of overlap to provide a weak wall.  There had been talk of a larger wall before the silver dragon took the town under its protection, but that never was built.  Of late there has been talk of it again due to her disappearance.  Some trees have been allowed to grow along the fences to provide some protection.

Beyond the fences, about a hundred feet, the ground rises towards a small hill top covered in sparse trees.  It's over that hill that Gregof has appeared.  In front of the hill are three Goblins.  Two are facing the town, one is facing the hill.  The refrain "More to meet!  More to eat!" is said by the two Goblins facing the town, one says the first sentence, and one gleefully finishes with the second.  When Gregof appears, the Goblin facing the hill moves towards him with a yell.  Oddly this is also in the common language of the town - even while the other two talk to each other quickly in their normal language.  To Gregof, the facing Goblin yells, "Stealer of Goblins!  Die!" and moves towards him.  Gregof continues to move towards the goblin, preparing to swing at him.

All this happens as you reach the fences.  You notice a couple more details: The goblins have light scarves wrapped around their heads - covering the eyes but the fabric seems thin enough to let them see through.  They have no armor, but have short swords and no shields.  None make a move towards Beatrix as she challenges them, merely hooting, "Fat woman likes to gibe!  Make us food for whole tribe!"  As Muzdin moves towards the fence, they start to settle themselves into something resembling a fighting stance, and Stellan moves up to the fence also.

*OOC: Dwarves don't appear to get a benefit when fighting goblins, according to the S&W rules. Unless I'm missing something.*


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 28, 2013)

"What do you want?" shouts Antares, hoping to distract the charging one even as his hand dips once more into his pouch, this time to fling out a large pinch of purest sand into the moist morning air. "_Slows the minds, heavy the limbs, falls the heads, closes the lids. Slows the minds, heavy the limbs, falls the_" he starts forcefully incanting under his breath, over and over, flinging hand still outstretched towards its target... 










*OOC:*


Casting Sleep, 240' range, 4d4 1st level creatures (which should cover all three goblins presently visible; please include any other that might pop up before the spell takes effect, if possible?), no saves. 

Was hoping to keep this one for later, but Antares couldn't just stand by.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ok, so because we're using Method #2 for combat in the Swords and Wizardry 4th printing, the spells including Muzdim's will go off before anything else.







Three goblins look faintly surprised and fall asleep on their feet, and then fall to the ground.  Well, two definitely look surprised, but the one facing towards Gregof probably does also.  And faint, high pitched snores come from the now slumbering forms.  Gregof continues to stagger down the hill, moving much more slowly than his normal pace.  And an arrow goes past his shoulder from the other side of the hill.  He gasps out.  "3 more on the other side!" barely heard in the confusion.









*OOC:*


Next round's actions?  I would like to change it slightly to include a 1d10 roll + Dex to allow some variation if folks agree.  If everyone agrees, please roll a 1d10 and add it to your dex for your initiative for the NEXT round.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2013)

Muzdim continues running towards Gregof. He stands there a moment, and utters a quick prayer to restore Gregof's health.

_OOC: Move to the captain, and if within range, cast cure light wounds on him.Roll: 6_


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 4, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Faint, high pitched snores come from the now slumbering forms.



This time Antares _has_ prepared Kizari's _Merciful Slumber_!

"Grab one for interrogation?" he suggests to those presently on the wrong side of the fence <Muzdin, Gregof and maybe Beatrix?>. "Their behavior seems... most odd, in truth?" The whites of his staring eyes - and the sweat on his palms - belie his calm words, now that combat has actually been joined! Plus his voice squeeks a little.

He nonetheless holds his position, grip extra tight on the bow token.









*OOC:*


INI: 1d10-1=1. Delay until after the goblins move, if possible please. If they're visible at that point:





Crackling/hissing words rising, culminating on the last syllables: "Sarafim!" Out shoots a missile of pale blue fire!









*OOC:*


It's actually a warning shot, designed to scare/make them reconsider... Non-lethal damage, maybe? 1d20=5 Never mind.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 4, 2013)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]So, your Cleric's Stone only can cast one spell a day of the three in it.  It can't cast all three.  Since my description of this scene wasn't clear enough the first time, I'll let you choose which of the two spells you want to cast that you've already done: Cure Light Wounds, or Protection From Evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Oct 5, 2013)

*"Am on it!" *Beatrix calls out. She bolts towards the fence like a rampaging rhino. Warhammer raised, she's ready to crush the goblins on the other side of the fence, even if she has to smash her way through the fence to get to them.











*OOC:*



Moving to the fence so I can attack the new group of goblins

INIT: 1d10-1=7


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 5, 2013)

If Beatrix has any trouble getting over/under/through the fence )): "Should- should I help?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2013)

Ooc: but I'm also a cleric, I guess I have at least a level one spell prepared.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I was a bit suprised as well but checking the rules (p.7 and 9), it seem S&W clerics only get a spell at first level if their Wisdom score is 15 or above (sort of a "prove your faith" period, I guess, which after thinking about it I rather like ). Is Muzdin's Wis above 14?


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Muzdin has a Wisdom score of 12.  This is why I gave the 'special item' I did.    So, let me know which one you want to cast - and I'll continue forward.  Sorry for the delay guys, actually been out a lot during the day enjoying my enforced vacation!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2013)

_OOC: I might have to rebuild Muzdim in light of this...I'll cast the heal spell._


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gregof gasps as Muzdin lays hands on him and he feels his wounds knit, pushing  the arrows out of his body where they fall to the ground.  He turns towards the hill top.  "They ambushed me.  They're still following.  I managed to take out one but the others were spread out and I could only get to one."

Three more goblins come over the hill, all with small bows.  They have the same gauzy material over their eyes, and almost as one they nock their arrows and resight on Gregof.

Everyone else's actions?  I am ruling that they are surprised by the resistance on the other side, and the party gets to go first.  Beatrix is across the fence, at the base of the hill - about 40 yards from the top where the Goblins are.  Stellan is just across the fence as well.  Muzdin and Gregof are about halfway down the hill, maybe 20 yards from the goblins.









*OOC:*


Muzdin can rearrange 2 stats as was the case for all starting characters.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 11, 2013)

_What to do? What to do?_ As always the offensive magics leave a bitter taste in the young mage's mouth, yet what else is there that can possibly be done? He is no swordsman, to stride past what little barrier he has; no armored defender to stand between those he loves and the sharpened horrors of war... Ambush. Officer Gregof said Ambush. Are not goblins supposed to be most cowardly?

"Your comrades have been felled already," he calls out to the new arrivals before his own courage can fail him, trying to look at least somewhat formidable. "Look! They lie beaten on the ground with not a scratch on Ascadar's mighty defenders! What hope have you against such mighty, magical foes? Run! Run and perhaps you shall be suffered to live!" (But, come to think of it, the horrible little sleepers did not seem at all impressed with even the very immediate and present threat of a large armored priestess, equipped with an even larger hammer... _This is not going to work, is it?_) In desesperation he discretely utters the first words of his spell, his token burning with blue light in his proffered fist, other hand extended, starry robes fluttering in the cold, capricious winds of this most cloudy of days. "RUN!"









*OOC:*


Cha roll, if needed: 1d20=4. Yes! Hoping to at least delay or draw (some of) their fire to his position (longer range and behind cover)? He'll try to dive down wholly behind the fence if it looks like they're going to fire his way (using his move to fall prone?).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2013)

*"I'll rip you apart!" *Muzdim says as he charges the goblins, battleaxe held atop his head. 
_OOC: If I get there in a move and a charge, attack roll: 17, damage 6_


----------



## Goldhammer (Oct 13, 2013)

Readying her shield in a defensive position, Beatrix marches up the hill. Facing the rain of arrows that will come her way, the large priestess' warhammer rests in her hand, ready to smash these goblins into the ground.

_OOC: Marching up the hill and attacking the goblins if I get in range._


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 16, 2013)

One of the goblins gets distracted by Antares' shout and looks over, just in time to take Muzdin's blow to the skill - the sound of which is audible even across the fence.  The goblin drops instantly.  

Goldhammer is close enough to attack one of the Goblins (if it survives I'm rolling his attack on Gregof now):
DR: 4 (miss)

The other goblin gets to shoot before Stellan arrives.
DR: 18 (hit), damage 3

Gregof staggers again, but the healing has prevented this from being a mortal wound.  He staggers towards the Goblin that attacked him just as Stellan gets there and stabs with his spear.

Stellan's attack: DR: 16 (hit), Damage: 1
The goblin stays upright but looks like he's a bit nervous.









*OOC:*


Goldhammer, roll a D20 and a d4+1 for your warhammer damage.


----------



## Goldhammer (Oct 17, 2013)

Bellowing her warcry to her goddess, Beatrix charges the goblin and swings her mighty warhammer.

1d20=1
1d4+1=3

_Guessing that's a miss._


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 17, 2013)

OOC: Chances are, yes.  You still have this round to clobber him though.

"They... truly do not like him," mentions the elf, blinking at the pair of viscious attacks against the good captain -- and feeling slightly silly behind his fence now.

A quick look around reveals no other threats, for the moment <correct me, Gambler>. 

Should he wait, guarding, hoping a clear target will free itself from the melee? Four against two seems adequate enough odds, probably, and yet what if more of the goblins should arrive? Should they not make ready to retreat? Pushed by curiosity as much as any structured thought, Antares leverages himself over the wooden barrier and sneaks over to the three fallen green ones, feeling very exposed indeed...

Once there, he crouches in the carpet of dead leaves and reluctantly, temporarily takes widened eyes away from the too-close horizons - pregnant all with fiendishly endless potentials - to flick his gaze over the newness that are the victims of his own spell, one hand even going so far as to reach down to lightly prod a delicately laboring chest, a sharpened tooth, as if he suspects them of being somehow illusionary, figments of his own mad imagination.










*OOC:*


Keep an eye out for any other threats from any other quarter (and immediately warn his companions if it should materialize). Otherwise, Antares will examine the three sleeping goblins this round. Any insignias, tattoos, symbols (magical or otherwise) or clan markings? Any gear of note and/or anything that seems out of place (non-goblin equipment, for example)? Lastly, what does Antares know, if anything, of goblins in the area and this tribe in perticular?

Oh, don't suppose it looks like the main body of the town guards is going to get here anytime soon, right?


----------



## Goldhammer (Oct 18, 2013)

Missing her target, Beatrix tries to get the goblin with a backhand swing. *"Be crushed under the might of Malborka!" *She cries, bringing her hammer down.

1d20=10
1d4+1=2


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 25, 2013)

Beatrix's second attack misses again, although barely.  The nearness of the huge hammer to the creature's face, and seeing foes all around, with all of the visible other goblins downed unnerves the goblin. He drops the shortbow, and holds his hands out in surrender.  "No hit!  No hit!" it squeals.

No other goblins are apparent, and Alekan and a couple of the other guards are visible running from the center of the village towards the commotion.

Gregof moves down the hill towards the goblin, but then staggers.  He lifts a hand to his forehand, and the party can see that he's sweating profusely - more than would probably be expected even with the recent level of exertion he used.  "Something's not... not right."

Antares looks over the goblins, who are all dressed in ragged fabric clothes that are poorly made.  Their weapons are simple and somewhat crude in appearance - shortbows on all of them, and simple daggers in their belts.  Each has a few silver pieces (among the three sleepers, a total of 20 sterlings).  One has a scroll in his pocket with some scrawls on it.  But he doesn't have time to look it over before Gregof's almost fall.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 26, 2013)

"Well and efficiently done?" congratulates the starry-robbed mage, although he tries not to look too long at the splotch staining the grass crimson and carmine(*) around the dead one... "But perhaps for now we -ah- should move back to a more defens-"

Just then Gregof almost falls.

The conclusion is easy to reach, imbedded as it is in innumerable goblin lore: "Poison?!" Antares forcibly straightens from his crouch, right hand gripping the just-found scroll perhaps a bit too tightly... 










*OOC:*


Tag those closer to Gregof than he is. If we're still in rounds, call it a delay. (Rather enjoying this, folks )

* Or are they really "green bloods" maybe? "Black-hearted as the night"?


----------



## Goldhammer (Oct 26, 2013)

*"Vile runt! I should be crushing you right now." *Beatrix bellows, her hammer hovering just above the cowering goblin's head. *"But my goddess, the great Malborka is as kind as she is strong and vast."

*The massive priestess withdrawals her weapon for the moment.

*"It is by her mercy that shall be having a chance to live today. Now tell me, what were you and your ilk doing in this town, scaring the good townsfolk?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 1, 2013)

Stellan moves to Gregof's side, putting an arm around the man's waist.  And looks over at Antares, "But... but.. Muzdin healed him.  Right?"  He looks over at Muzdin.  Nevertheless Stellan starts to urge Gregof towards the town, "Where.. where should we go?  The healer?  One of the temples?"

Other militia arrive on the scene and help to support their leader.  Three in total, including Alekan.  One looks at the sleeping goblins, "Vile bastards..." and pulls out his sword moving towards them.  The one that Beatrix is threatening falls to its knees in front of her, babbling, "Malborka.  Malborka is good.  Very good.  Don't hurt."









*OOC:*


We aren't in rounds any more.  The last goblin awake has surrendered.  And their blood is red.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2013)

*"Filthy maggots must have poisoned their arrows, take the captian to the temple, quickly! I have no way to deal with poison now." *Muzdim says. *"Listen up men, take the goblins to the cells, they'll rot there until we clear this mess out, don't kill them, they're going to answer some questions."* Soldiers needed a strong commanding voice to not flee like peasants, war has tought Muzdim so much; and with Gregof poisoned, he stepped up to the role. *"Hear me? I don't want to see dead goblins now, I want them to spill their guts on a different way." *


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 2, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan moves to Gregof's side, putting an arm around the man's waist.  And looks over at Antares, "But... but.. Muzdin healed him.  Right?"  He looks over at Muzdin.  Nevertheless Stellan starts to urge Gregof towards the town, "Where.. where should we go?  The healer?  One of the temples?"



"I fear illnesses of the blood might not have been covered?" Antares takes hurried steps towards the two, intending to help, then stops just as abruptly. 

What can he do should he get there? Stare impotently? Theorize on the transient nature of existence and poisons in general (although worthy subjects in and of themselves)? Maybe he can at the least support the captain's faltering steps, speed him on his way to much needed healing? Or...

"Pray ask if he has an antidote?" he suggests, closing instead with the large armoured woman they met yester while simultaneously signaling his apology that Stellan should probably go ahead without him for now? "Or if he knows of one?" he adds after a fractional pause. Surely, being mortal and thus fallible, they may sometimes prick themselves on their own arrows?

He stares down at the little man with obvious, unabashed curiosity.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Listen up men, take the goblins to the cells, they'll rot there until we clear this mess out, don't kill them, they're going to answer some questions."* Soldiers needed a strong commanding voice to not flee like peasants, war has tought Muzdim so much; and with Gregof poisoned, he stepped up to the role. *"Hear me? I don't want to see dead goblins now, I want them to spill their guts on a different way." *



Some small distance behind them the young elven mage relaxes suddenly tensed muscles and fires a grateful look Muzdin's way: there will likely not be further massacres this day! And yet the captain's situation remains dire... What else can they possibly do? Distressed green eyes stare this way and that back towards the town. Speed. They need speed!









*OOC:*


Antares will look around at the surrounding houses and farms. Does any have a horse (plow or otherwise), Gambler? An already hitched cart would of course be the absolute, luckiest best-case. If he spots one of the above, he'll immediately direct Gregof and those supporting him that way.


----------



## Goldhammer (Nov 6, 2013)

Beatrix nods when Antares asks her to interrogate the goblin. She grabs the cowering goblin by the ears and pulls him up to eye level. *"You have done a terrible thing today." *The massive woman bellows, her voice as terrifying as an avalanche. *"There is no greater sin than to use poison against another being. The idea of hurting someone with such **vile thing fills Malborka with a GREAT AND TERRIBLE ANGER!" 
*
The juggernaut of a woman takes a moment to clam and speaks to the goblin again. *"However, Malborka is the Goddess of healing, among other things. She is kind and forgiving to those who help others. Our friend, the captain, has been poisoned by one of your goblin arrows. To gain Malborka's forgiveness and her blessing, you must help us save his life. Now tell me little goblin, where can we find the antidote?"
*


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 6, 2013)

Goldhammer said:


> *"You have done a terrible thing today." *The massive woman bellows, her voice as terrifying as an avalanche,




even Antares is taken aback. 



Goldhammer said:


> *"There is no greater sin than to use poison against another being. The idea of hurting someone with such **vile thing fills Malborka with a GREAT AND TERRIBLE ANGER!"
> *




"Does it?" marvels the elf.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 7, 2013)

Antares' eyes do indeed fall on a cart nearby.  One of the carts which is used to carry lumber from the forest sites that the men of Ascadar cut down trees at, into the town.  It has large wooden wheels, one of which looks cracked and splintered.  It has been left behind to be repaired as it would likely not take a full load of lumber without breaking the wheel.  It does appear as though it might support a man's weight easily enough however.  No animals are nearby, but it could probably be pushed/pulled by men in a pinch.

The guards look somewhat surprised at the dwarven priest's insistent demands, and one appears about to object before he closes his mouth.  Instead, Alekan speaks up.  "Yes.  Getting the information from them is more important."  He nods to the other one who is not helping support Gregof.  Both guards draw ropes from satchels at their sides and begin to tie up the sleeping goblins, being none too gentle about it.

The goblin standing before the large priestess of Malborka starts to squeal desperately as its picked up, flailing ineffectually at the woman's massive arms. "No!  No!  Ears will be ripped off!"  Realizing it's getting nowhere it tries to listen, and then its eyes grow panicked.  "Antidote?  Why would we have the antidote.  We were supposed to keel him!  The hyuman said!  Poison from him.  He gave nothing else!"


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 8, 2013)

"Stellan? Stellan! Master Stonehand? The cart! I hear it is ill-advised to agitate the humours too much in such cases?" _Read_ would be more accurate - in _Madame Pori's Herbarium for Small Practitioners_, as a matter of fact - but accuracy of word must sometimes yield to more pressing concerns.

That done Antares is torn once more, seeing opportunity to continue helping the good captain on one side and yet, on the close hand, plots nefarious and unforeseen are coming into surprising light with every distorted word! (Who could possibly! And *WHY*? Does it - horrible thought - have aught to do with White Things and dancing stars?)

And yet - again - what use curiosity if the good captain should die, perhaps heartbeats from Godly healings? Now that the hoped-for antidote solution is seemingly nothing but wishful thinking...

"Perhaps we might postpone further answers until after all here are safe?" he meekly tries nonetheless, though with little hope.










*OOC:*


I'm seeing a one-horse affair for the cart, maybe used to haul-in the rarer, more delicate/valuable wood essences? If it's a giant, two or four horse thing, I trust Muzdin will tell Antares he's crazy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2013)

*"Aye, get the cart, we'll move the captain with it." *Says the dwarf, and takes matters on his own hands, moving to retrieve it.


----------



## Goldhammer (Nov 11, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> The goblin standing before the large priestess of Malborka starts to squeal desperately as its picked up, flailing ineffectually at the woman's massive arms. "No!  No!  Ears will be ripped off!"  Realizing it's getting nowhere it tries to listen, and then its eyes grow panicked.  "Antidote?  Why would we have the antidote.  We were supposed to keel him!  The hyuman said!  Poison from him.  He gave nothing else!"




Beatrix sighs. She throws the goblin up in the air and catches him by his shirt. *"Human? Who is this human being? Why would a human be wanting to attack this town?" *The large priestess asks the goblin, no longer holding him by the ears. She looks the goblin straight in the eyes with a glaze of steel. *"Little goblin, you must take us to this human at once! Only he may have the cure to our friend's ills.* *Do this and you will gain Malborka's great blessing."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 12, 2013)

So much for having all of one's desires on one's plate -- noble helping _and_ curiosity too. Just trying was probably - quite likely in fact - high and petty selfishness on his part: there _is_ a man's life at stake! Still, "Good thought, fair... Wall-sentry? Though one perhaps not entirely void of possible complications?" he hesitantly cautions. Antares flicks wide, emerald eyes towards his companions and the good captain, his feet already drawn that way: "I -ah- will inquire if Stellan would wish to accompany you, perhaps? Certainly I would advise, perhaps seeking help with the guards before venturing forth?" 

But by then he is already off and running, or at least trotting very fast down the hill in his starry robes, hoping to catch up.

A confusing and oft changing encounter this has been, much like the wind... Helping save what cannot be regained is, in all likelihood, the right path for him though, even if leaving priestess and goblin behind somehow feels wrong. In some way... Impolite? Incomplete? Unbecoming of storied heroes true? He doesn't know. Though here, with this particular task, his Art might yet be of some small service. 

And with that thought he doubts no more.

Antares runs to the cart where, without pause, he climbs aboard the driver's seat, seizes the bare poles in both hands and starts incanting in soft, sussuring tones, head bowed. Almost immediately, subtle, golden radiance starts to frost down over the rough wooden frame from where his flesh makes gripping contact, not unlike the aura that surrounded Former-Anna when he carried her before... 









*OOC:*


Antares will lend his "magical" strength to helping Muzdin "pull" the cart towards the temple of Pelor (I'm assuming that's the closest possible healer, right Gambler?). Strength roll if needed: 1d20=8. Success by a full 10 points!





"Should- Should we perhaps pull the arrow out?" he asks Muzdin as the others get there, slowed as they are by their yet-living burden. At least then poison would be flowing outwards instead of in? (Is that how it works? He's not entirely sure.)


----------



## Goldhammer (Nov 12, 2013)

*"Here, let me be helping." *The priestess said, walking over to the hurt captain, still holding the goblin in one hand. *"Hold him down, this will hurt." 
*
With her free hand, she pulls out the arrow as fast she can. With the arrow gone, she takes out her holy caldron and holds it above the wound.The large priestess begins chanting a magical song in an unworldly voice, both strong as stone and soft as chocolate cake. A white light covers the captain's wound, healing it slightly.

*"There, should slow down poison. Best to get him to healer. I continue to talk with our goblin friend."

*_OOC: Using Cure Light Wounds on the poisoned captain. _


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 13, 2013)

The goblin is babbling now as it's dragged along, tossed about and otherwise manhandled by the large priestess.  "I don't know where the hyuman lives!  And they all look aliiiiiiiike!" the pitiful creature wails.

In the meantime, Gregof is settled in the cart, and gives a loud gasp as the arrow is withdrawn and then rapidly healed.  He appears about ready to lose consciousness, whether from the poison or the shock of the arrow being pulled free but his expression appears somewhat less uncomfortable after the second laying of hands by a priest.  Pelor's temple is only a few short minutes away by cart, small enough to be pulled by Muzdim, Antares and Stellan relatively easily.


----------



## Goldhammer (Nov 14, 2013)

Beatrix sighs and taps the goblin on the head. *"You must remember something. Why would this human* *be wanting to attacking this town? **Where did you met him? Where is he getting poison from?" *

The large priestess with her free hand, pulls out something from her bag. A small chocolate bun made by the Sisterhood of Malborka, wrapped tightly in blessed paper to preserve it. *"This human must be stopped before he attack this town again. You must be helping us find him." *Beatrix says kindly as she holds the treat under the goblin's nose. *"Is only way you get blessing from Malborka."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 16, 2013)

Goldhammer said:


> Beatrix sighs and taps the goblin on the head. *"You must remember something. Why would this human* *be wanting to attacking this town? **Where did you met him? Where is he getting poison from?" *



"Did he have anything shiny, perhaps? Clothes fine or items worth - acquiring?" supports Antares. Perhaps those would stick more firmly in goblin memories? "I am known as Antares," he then adds as the magics begin to take hold and he and his companions start pulling (and pushing) the good captain away towards the temple will all due haste. 



gambler1650 said:


> Pelor's temple is only a few short minutes away by cart, small enough to be pulled by Muzdim, Antares and Stellan relatively easily.



"Would - would you perhaps be willing to go ahead and warn the mother of light we are coming, that they might make ready with preparations?" breathlessly inquires the elven mage of the guard who had formerly been supporting Gregof's other shoulder, opposite Stellan.

There are so many questions he would like to ask Officer Gregof - of recent events, of meetings and answers that should have manifested since last they spoke - but for now the grizzled veteran obviously needs to gather all his energies in earnest to stave off impending doom -- and driving the cart forward is, in truth, requiring more than a little of Antares' attention at the moment in any event. Perspiration quickly starts to pearl, on both himself and Stellan (and Muzdin too, if he feels like it ). 

"Wounded! Wounded coming through please!" he calls to passersby crossing the streets as houses and dirt paths whip by on either side of them. They _have_ to make it in time!









*OOC:*


Ask the guard to act as a messenger and then carry Gregof to the temple as fast as he can manage.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 22, 2013)

The goblin sniffs greedily at the treat, and seems confused by the alternate good priestess / angry priestess modes.  But he now looks hopeful.  "I don't KNOW who he is.  He said he would help us.  Help us kill the man who took our friends.  Our family."

The guard that Antares speaks to nods once, although for just a moment he appears about to say something to the young elf, but looking at Gregof's waxy face makes him swallow the comment and break into a run towards the temple.  Stellan helps to push the cart, and it makes good time.  What seems like hours to those trying to get Gregof there is in reality only a few minutes.  And the priestess is waiting outside along with a crowd of others.  Assuming that Beatrix is coming along with the goblin, an angry murmuring starts to be heard.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> The guard that Antares speaks to nods once, although for just a moment he appears about to say something to the young elf, but looking at Gregof's waxy face makes him swallow the comment and break into a run towards the temple.



"Our thanks," breathes Antares, though likely not loud enough to be heard amidst the noise of their course. 



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan helps to push the cart, and it makes good time.  What seems like hours to those trying to get Gregof there is in reality only a few minutes.  And the priestess is waiting outside along with a crowd of others.



"I believe you have heard, most holy of ladies?" asks the mage as they maneuver the cart in front of the stairs. "Do- Do you wish him moved inside?" No doubt Godly energies concentrate most thickly over consecrated ground? In front of the very altar to the Radiant One itself even?

If she does, Antares will cast his elemental movement spell on Gregof, transporting the softly glowing captain as softly as possible to where he needs to be for his healing to occur. "It should not be long now, Officer. Pray hold on tightly just a little while longer...?"


----------



## Goldhammer (Nov 23, 2013)

Realizing that bring a live goblin into town would only cause panic, Beatrix choose to stay behind. She'll join them later once she was finished with the goblin. Without the other guards, she hoped the goblin would prove more helpful.
*
"Man? Who is being this second man? What did he do to your family?" *Beatrix asks, somewhat confused. She sighs and then passes the goblin the chocolate bun. *"Am thinking you best start at the beginning, yes?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Hi guys!  I don't have time to update this week, and I think I'd like to wait for Voda Vosa as well... So look for an update no later than middle of next week.  I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving if you celebrate it!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2013)

_Muzdim has nothing to add to the scene, he's just waiting to the priests to heal the captain._


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys!  This week has been crazy.  Work, social events, followed by a sick cat and a sick me.  I'm going to give a quick update to get back to moving this along, it probably won't be anything great! 







As the small group rushes towards the temple, people start to come out of their houses - mostly, as always during the day, older folks, women and their children. Other than shopkeepers, which for the most part stayed in the doorways during the commotion, and the town militia the rest of the men are out in the forests or mines.  Murmuring grows as they watch the scene - a dwarf, an elf, and a few humans pushing a cart with the injured Gregof, away from the large woman remaining near the scene of the battle who alternately shakes, berates, and gives sweets to a confused, terrified and sometimes greedy looking goblin.

About 2 minutes from the temple based on the speed of the cart as permitted by its construction, a priest comes running from the temple.  He's the second priest, only to the High Priestess herself, and without a word he leaps into the cart, and lays his hands on Gregof.  A brief glow appears, and immediately Gregof sighs in relief and falls into a slumber.

The priest looks around at those nearby, "He'll need rest.  If you can take him to the temple, we'll provide a space for him."


----------



## Goldhammer (Dec 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


I said I was staying out of town until I had finished dealing the goblin. Figured it would be bad to bring a living goblin into town at a time like this.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


Oops... Edited the last post I made.  Sorry.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2013)

*"Ye heard the brother men, take yer captain in."* The dwarf says, weaping the sweat from his forehead.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 8, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> The priest looks around at those nearby, "He'll need rest.  If you can take him to the temple, we'll provide a space for him."



"Oh, good," breathes out the young mage, shoulders literally sagging with relief. They- They made it after all! "Blessings to the Shining One, brother Carlog, to have put you in our path! You have our eternal thanks. And the good captain's as well," he is quite, quite sure!



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Ye heard the brother men, take yer captain in."* The dwarf says, weaping the sweat from his forehead.



"I think I...?" tentatively suggests Antares, his breath too still somewhat heavy from the effort. Like brother Carlog, he too now lays hand on the officer's unconscious form and then summons his elemental moving spell once more (as that's probably the least jarring method of transport at this point?). Under brother Carlog's guidance <or another's ?>, the softly glowing captain is transported as gently as possible to where he needs to be for his recuperation to occur. 

"Is he married, perhaps?" asks Antares while they are doing this, slightly startled into realizing how little he knows about the man. (Though in truth, afore yesterday's meetings his dealings with the law had been entirely comprised of polite crossings in the streets of fair Askadar. As should probably be, and with one stringently notable exception in their boisterous youth, granted... But that is neither here nor there at the moment!))

<If he is married or has living children:
"Should I perhaps inquire outside if any can carry word to her?" he inquires of the blessed brother.

On his way out, the young elf discretely breaks from his escort <assuming he has one> to detour by the gold-leafed altar, though for now only taking time to make deep obeisance before the statue of the Shining One as he lowers a handful of randomly selected coins into one of the offering bowls*. 

"Thank you," is all he says before nodding deep once more and making his increasingly hurried way back out of the temple, robes swishing.

Not that he means any disrespect. And likely their role here is done, in truth, now the place of council and militia...? (Especially if the incident is not truly closed, being instead ember slowly sinking into fertile ground?) Still, the young mage can't help feeling, deep down, that he will not sleep tonight, and maybe not the day after, if he cannot at least make sure that all is well in his world _right now_. That he, at least, understands what is happening. That's... probably selfish of him, on the face of what could eventually be at stake...?

(And while Gods have his deepest respect, of course, he reflects - Mighty Pelor of Light, Gaia** of forests green, (Takam of secrets) -- and now Malborka of Shields and Hearths as well, it seems - outside of Holy Days they are not usually quite at the core of his quiet life -- as is the case for most people, he would guess? Gods are Gods, after all. They exist - and fight and love - all around them, always. And yet their lives are somehow diffuse, too big for the common of mortals to see and feel and quite comprehend? They... pass through each other, shaping each other's lives indirectly... until one or the other pauses and takes the time to really look down (or upwards, as the case may be)... And then legends are born.)

Antares shakes the random thoughts away: "Shall- shall we go to the guard barracks and see if Malborka's priestess, as well as our goblin prisoners, have arrived safe and sound?" he suggests to Muzdin and Stellan once they are re-united. 

So many things could have occurred - to all of them - in this seemingly short amount of time. It's... a bit worrying.










*OOC:*


If they agree, Antares plans to go to the barracks with them <and the officer they sent ahead to warn the temple too, maybe?> (and then, if no one has arrived yet, make his way back towards Beatrix and the scene of the confrontation). If they don't agree, he'll go to where they think they should go instead.

* He's picking a random handful to let the God decide his own offering (as who can put a price on life?). And that offering is: 1d20=12 gold pieces. Feel free to adjust up or down as you see fit, Gambler, on the God's behalf. 

** I don't remember if Siarla ever named her nature Goddess? Let me know what the right name is, Gambler and/or Goldhammer, and I'll change it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2013)

*"Aye, now that the captain's alright we should see into the matter of this mysterious man who seeks ill to this town." *Muzdim replies, ready to move out to the barracks.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 8, 2013)

"Or at least to the good captain himself?" tempers Antares as they walk, not one to think ill of others any more than he absolutely has to. (Too, and though he hesitates to mention it quite yet, he can't help hearing again and again the charging goblin's shrill battle cry: _Die, Stealer of Goblins, Die_???) 

And speaking of utterly strange things: "Was- was it just me or did it seem to you that the first group of three in truth *wanted* to be attacked?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 14, 2013)

As Muzdin just grunts noncommitally, the young mage turns the question towards Stellan (and the guard they sent ahead of them to the temple, if he's coming to the barracks with them?).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2013)

*"The captain? Either way we need to question the goblin, get the location, and cleave the guy's skull."* Muzdim says,* "Sounds like a plan?"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 14, 2013)

"It... possesses all the constituent parts of a plan," reluctantly agrees the young mage... "Though in truth men do tend to move about, master Stonehand, unlike various constructions? And too I cannot help feeling that there might be deeper story here, plot that is hopefully unrelated to our own business with the good captain?" 

Certainly- Certainly the methods in play are most unusual: murder, goblins and poison?!


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


Guys.  Sorry for my extreme lack of response.. Last week was hectic for me.  Will try to respond to all this later today! Hope everyone's Holidays are going well.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 16, 2013)

Stellan mutters to Antares, regarding the question of why the goblins seemed like they wanted to be attacked "I don't know.. They may have just been trying to delay us so we couldn't help the Captain."

The other members of the watch take over as Muzdin suggests, with the help of Antares', though one of the ones they haven't yet been introduced to shoots the dwarven priest a look as if resenting the command.

To Antares' question about the guard's family, Alekan shakes his head, "No family that I'm aware of.  He came to town maybe 10 years ago or so, from deeper in the Empire.  Never said why he left, and never seemed to be interested in pursuing a relationship with anyone here.  Romantically at least.  I know of at least one or two women who attempted to get to know him, but he just politely showed a lack of interest."

Antares' offering in the temple seems to bring a brief settling to his mind for a moment, but then his thoughts continue on their customarily racing way.

When the group approaches the barracks, a couple of the watch are there milling around in front.









*OOC:*


Is Beatrix still on the edge of town?


----------



## Goldhammer (Dec 17, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Beatrix still on the edge of town?












*OOC:*


Yeah, still trying to get some answers out of this goblin.







With the captain carried to the temple, the crowd vanished, leaving Beatrix and the goblin alone. *"Well, little goblin. It is just being you and me now." *Beatrix stated, still holding the goblin by it's shirt. *"I am thinking that by now, you know that I am like mountain. I vill crush evil like avalanche, but I vill protect good people like wall of stone. I am priestess of Malborka and I am oath-bound to help villages in need."*

Beatrix brings the goblin up to her eye level, her glaze like cold steel.

*"I can destroy you or I can help you find man who attack your village. Tell me everything about the attack on your village and about the man who offered to help you. Every last detail."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 17, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> To Antares' question about the guard's family, Alekan shakes his head, "No family that I'm aware of.  He came to town maybe 10 years ago or so, from deeper in the Empire.  Never said why he left, and never seemed to be interested in pursuing a relationship with anyone here.  Romantically at least.  I know of at least one or two women who attempted to get to know him, but he just politely showed a lack of interest."



"A heart hurt afore, perhaps, like in the stories told, of-" But then he shakes his head, setting his bicoloured locks to swaying: "My apologies." A topic for another day, clearly. "When- When will he be able to receive visitors, do you think brother Carlog?" he softly inquires of the brother blessed instead, as if the captain could hear and take offense. (Is it insensitive to even ask?) 

_OOC: Is a guard staying behind with the captain, Gambler?_



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan mutters to Antares, regarding the question of why the goblins seemed like they wanted to be attacked "I don't know.. They may have just been trying to delay us so we couldn't help the Captain."



The tall elf blinks those emerald eyes of his at Stellan: "Collusion?" It- In truth it would make for an awful kind of sense -- not two incidents, as he first thought, but only pieces of the one! But then... "We were indeed drawn like moths to the flames, friend Stellan, but... Would it not have made more sense to draw all *away* from the ambush site instead of towards? In truth, if not for that early shouting, none may have been there to witness the good captain valiantly cresting the hill?"  And what a tragedy that could have been!



gambler1650 said:


> When the group approaches the barracks, a couple of the watch are there milling around in front.



"They seem... remarkably unconcerned...?" Antares looks about, suddenly uncertain.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Beatrix*

Yelled at, shaken, given food... and yet the goblin seems wholly unprepared for an offer of help.  A gulp, then a sideways look around as if worried about being seen talking to this wholly intimidating woman..

"Oh massive priestess of what surely is the biggest goddess of all.  I don't KNOWWWWWWW anything about the man who came by.  Our leader told us everything he'd heard from the man.  And as I said, he was completely covered.  Couldn't see face or anything!  But.. Our village.. It's in the mountain, near the woods.  We know you come closer each day.  And some of our people went missing since it was last snowing.  During day when we're usually asleep.  Somehow they take people right from us!  Man who came told us that evil man called Gregof was responsible.  Magician who uses them for something... something horrible!"



*Antares, Muzdim, Stellan*

Carlog shrugs slightly, "He'll be weak for days at least, but may be awake tomorrow or the next day.  You can check whenever you like as long as you don't mind if we send you away."  

A guard does indeed stay with Gregof, and as the group walks away towards the barracks, Stellan shrugs again "Well, we only got there after things had escalated.  Who knows what had happened before.. Did we find out who first saw the goblins?"

When the group comes near the barracks, one of the young men rushes up, "We heard you saw what happened.  Will he be ok?  Gregof I mean.  And what should we do now?  Should we go back to our patrols?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 24, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Carlog shrugs slightly, "He'll be weak for days at least, but may be awake tomorrow or the next day.  You can check whenever you like as long as you don't mind if we send you away."



Antares nods his heartfelt thanks, relieved to see that a guard does indeed stay with Gregof, protecting him from further unpleasantness. 



gambler1650 said:


> As the group walks away towards the barracks, Stellan shrugs again "Well, we only got there after things had escalated.  Who knows what had happened before.. Did we find out who first saw the goblins?"



"Nooo," breathes out the apprentice mage, now going over his own memories of the events with a slight frown as he alternatively walks and then trots besides his companions -- the running, the shouting, bloodied Gregof pursued and harried... "I do not believe we did?"










*OOC:*


Did Antares recognize any of the villagers running away, Gambler? Or, better, spotted anybody observing the events from some window or other?








gambler1650 said:


> When the group comes near the barracks, one of the young men rushes up, "We heard you saw what happened.  Will he be ok?  Gregof I mean.  And what should we do now?  Should we go back to our patrols?"



"He is fine, I am assured?" tries to reassure the mage, well understanding his concern. "Wounded but now recovering at Pelor's holy temple? I take it then that the other guards - and the lady servant of Malborka - have not quite yet returned with their goblin prisoners?" he asks, that being his prime concern at the moment.

(He does not quite know what to make of the other request, and so leaves it for other, perhaps cooler heads for now?)


----------



## Goldhammer (Jan 11, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> *Beatrix*
> 
> Yelled at, shaken, given food... and yet the goblin seems wholly unprepared for an offer of help.  A gulp, then a sideways look around as if worried about being seen talking to this wholly intimidating woman..
> 
> "Oh massive priestess of what surely is the biggest goddess of all.  I don't KNOWWWWWWW anything about the man who came by.  Our leader told us everything he'd heard from the man.  And as I said, he was completely covered.  Couldn't see face or anything!  But.. Our village.. It's in the mountain, near the woods.  We know you come closer each day.  And some of our people went missing since it was last snowing.  During day when we're usually asleep.  Somehow they take people right from us!  Man who came told us that evil man called Gregof was responsible.  Magician who uses them for something... something horrible!"




*"Gregof? Who is being this Gregof?" *Beatrix asks. *"What is he want with your kin?"

*A wizard? Was he the one provoked this attack? But why? And who is this was this covered figure? There was more to this attack then a simple raid. Maybe it was time to ask the others what they knew, it was clear she wasn't going to get much else out of this terrified goblin..

But now she was left with a problem of what to do with him. She had sworn by her goddess, Malborka to protect all defensiveness communities and villages. If she let the goblin, she might put the town in danger. However if what this creature is saying is true, then he only attacked because his own kin were taken. Was she also oath bound to protect the goblin's town as well?

After a while, Beatrix's finally grip loosened. *"By the mercy of Malborka, I have decided to let you go." *The large warrior says sternly, letting the goblin go. *"But do not let me catch you or your friends attacking this town again. You accepted a gift from the Divine Defender today, when you took one of Malborka's treats from me. If I discover you are hurting innocent people again, I will break you and whoever else you work for."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2014)

After a pause Antares gives silent Muzdin a slightly questioning, almost surprised look: while a grumbly lack of words is far from uncharacteristic behavior here, granted, was he not almost... eager to direct the guards before?


_OOC: You still with us,  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]?_


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 15, 2014)

The juxtaposition of the goblin's calling Gregof a wizard creates some confusion in Beatrix's mind for a moment before she remembers where she heard the name before.  It's the name of the town's captain of the guard.

The goblin seems startled when he's released, rubbing parts of himself as if surprised there's no real damage from the shaking, and confused by the priestess's comments.  But he nods vigorously.  "The Divine Treat!  Yes.  It was very good.  I won't attack the Defender or the town."  And then he bolts towards the woods with one glance over his shoulder as he does.



Goldhammer said:


> *"Gregof? Who is being this Gregof?" *Beatrix asks. *"What is he want with your kin?"
> 
> *A wizard? Was he the one provoked this attack? But why? And who is this was this covered figure? There was more to this attack then a simple raid. Maybe it was time to ask the others what they knew, it was clear she wasn't going to get much else out of this terrified goblin..
> 
> ...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 15, 2014)

The guards bring the other bodies of the goblins back to their barracks, past the elf, dwarf and human.  The guard talking to Antares nods, seeming slightly reassured, and then goes to assist the others.  The town is still slightly abuzz, and now members of the town's council can be seen coming towards the commotion, pausing to ask various people what they saw most likely.

Antares didn't specifically recognize anyone who had been watching from the edge of town as anyone he had talked to much previously.  On the edges, most of the townspeople are families which work in the woods rather than the shopkeepers or other craftsmen that Antares mostly interacted with. 



Binder Fred said:


> Antares nods his heartfelt thanks, relieved to see that a guard does indeed stay with Gregof, protecting him from further unpleasantness.
> 
> 
> "Nooo," breathes out the apprentice mage, now going over his own memories of the events with a slight frown as he alternatively walks and then trots besides his companions -- the running, the shouting, bloodied Gregof pursued and harried... "I do not believe we did?"
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2014)

*"I don't know lad, but patrolling seems like a sound idea for the moment, keep the town borders safe."* The dwarf says, absent minded. 
*"Meanwhile, why don't we check the corpses, and see what we can find, perhaps there's a clue, a secret in between their belongings." * the dwarf suggests.

_OOC: Sorry, vacation time in Argentina, scarce access to internet here, I'll be back fully on the 27th. Also, would you mind bolding your text Binder? It hurts my eyes! XD_


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> Antares didn't specifically recognize anyone who had been watching from the edge of town as anyone he had talked to much previously.




*"Did you perchance recognize any that ran past us to safety - or perhaps some that hid and might have watched - that we may question them on the subject?"* He himself did not, more used to interactions with shopkeepers, craftsmen and suppliers magical or otherwise than with the woodsmen and farmers who occupy the edge of town...* "I did recognize old man Corl's chicken farm though, whose fence we hid behind... Perhaps- Perhaps that worthy was in residence at the time?" *

His gaze includes both Stellan and Muzdin, should either wish to contribute...



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Meanwhile, why don't we check the corpses, and see what we can find, perhaps there's a clue, a secret in between their belongings." * the dwarf suggests.




*"Oh, they are but in the grips of Kizari's Merciful Slumber,"* corrects Antares, rather surprised the dwarf would think him ever so callous. *"Though it is sometimes called Kizari's Sinister Slumber, granted, for they say few who suffer its effects at the hands of adventurers ever... truly... wake..." *He casts a suddenly worried glance at the three limp forms being carried in... But they are still as they were before: sleeping unrestful magical dreams, one and all _<correct me, Gambler?>_. 

*"But you are quite right!"* the tall elf suddenly remembers, pulling a scrunched scroll of parchment from his belt-pouch with newfound excitement. *"They did have something of interest within their belongings, namely this!"* He puts the scroll in between the three of them so that they can all see as he first looks at the exterior *<any seal or the like?>* and then unfurls it to examine its contents.

Parts of his attention remain on the approaching councilmen and women, though mostly he is glancing down the winding earthen street towards whence they came. For he cannot help but notice that the lady of the crenellated helm did not come with the guards... 


_OOC: Is that better, VV? I'm on black background myself so it looks fine to me._


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 23, 2014)

*OOC:*


Ok.. Let's "break" mostly until Muzdin is back... That works well for me because my time is extremely limited this and early next week!  I'll try to scrape up a post before the 27th though so that Muzdin has something when he gets back...  I'm definitely enjoying still...


----------



## Goldhammer (Jan 25, 2014)

Beatrix silently watched the goblin before sighing to herself. *"Holy Malborka, please let this be the right thing to do."* She quietly prays, patting herself twice on the stomach and once of the chest, the standard sign of her goddess. When the goblin was finally out of sight, the fat priestess turned around and headed back to town. Why were the man who commanded the goblins after Gregof? Why did the goblin call him a mage? Say he attacked he attacked their village? Gregof may of been the captain of the guard, but as far she knew, he wasn't a wizard? What did this strange figure have against him then? Was he just after the town or was Gregof hiding something?

Beatrix decided she wasn't going to figure this one out on her own. The large warrior decided to seek out the others who help in the fight, the ones who carried the captain to safety. Maybe they could help.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah, but there she is <I'm going to assume>, wooden slats creaking under her heavily armored form! 

Not quite letting go of the parchment, Antares raises a hand to hopefully direct her towards their little group, his open countenance showing more than a modicum of pleased relief.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jan 29, 2014)

Beatrix smiled and returned Antares' wave. *"Greetings, lord elf. It is good to be seeing you and your companions are well, at very least.  *The massive maiden says, wooden floor creaking as she approached. *"What news of good captain **Gregof? Is doing better, am hoping."

*The soft smile of Beatrix's face slowly turns into concerned frown.

*"I know this may being too personally a question, but by chance, is the captain having any enemies?" *The priestess asks Antares, trying to keep her voice down.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 29, 2014)

Goldhammer said:


> The massive maiden says, wooden floor creaking as she approached. *"What news of good captain Gregof? Is doing better, am hoping."*



Antares nods that he does: *"Though it was a close fought contest, he rests now within Pelor's temple, under the care of both priests and militia. In truth Brother Carlog - the assistant to the head priestess? - thinks he may even awaken from healing slumber by afternoon on the morrow?"* A sturdy man indeed is captain Gregof. And hardy... And yet,* "Until then we are somewhat left to our own devices...?"*

He's... a bit distressed about that fact, by his expression.



Goldhammer said:


> *"I know this may being too personally a question, but by chance, is the captain having any enemies?" *The priestess asks Antares, trying to keep her voice down.



*"Ah, so the questioning did not yield all that could be hoped for?"* he softly inquires back. (By the sudden sideways flicks of his emerald eyes, he's just now noticing that she came back alone -- leaving one greenish, toothy creature wholly unaccounted for...)


----------



## Goldhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> *"Ah, so the questioning did not yield all that could be hoped for?"* he softly inquires back. (By the sudden sideways flicks of his emerald eyes, he's just now noticing that she came back alone -- leaving one greenish, toothy creature wholly unaccounted for...)




*"Not quite." *The fat priestess explains, her expression hard as stone. *"But I did get some clues."

"Goblin said his kin had been kidnapped from their village up in mountain. Mysterious man, human most likely, then turn up one day and tell goblins that Gregof was behind it. Said he was mage and used goblins in horrible experiments. Give them poison to use against him. That is why goblins attacked and why I asked if the captain had any enemies. Who ever this mystery man was, he was willing to trick whole goblin tribe into attacking town to get rid of Captain Gregof."*

Beatrix then pauses to think for a moment.

*"Be telling me, Gregof never praticed magic before, did he?"*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stellan, silent for awhile, except for his automatic smiles at young women walking by, speaks up when he hears Beatrix's question.

"I spent some time around folks in our... militia."  He always seems amused when he uses that word.  Up until a few months ago they were just 'city guards'.  

"And also Gregof." he adds.  "I was looking to join them perhaps, before this group got started.  Gregof was referred to respectfully, as a pragmatic leader who got things done.  No hint of magic in anything anyone ever said.  Plus, they always used to refer to him barely leaving his office in the barracks once it was set up.  I suppose he could have snuck out and traveled all the way to the goblin's lair without anyone seeing, but it doesn't seem to fit the man I've heard about or seen in action."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 31, 2014)

*"Brother Carlog mentioned that he came to fair Askadar on the wings of personal tragedy but a decade hence, likely from deeper within the empire. Yet in truth I do not feel the Art is in him?"* furnishes the young elf from his side. Indeed, the good captain did not seem to him overly studious, or unaccountably knowledgeable of such things during their previous talk...* "Mixed confusions between kidnappers true and the slandered victim that was made to forcibly carry their cloak of guilt perhaps?"* _Such a graceless, underhanded ploy. And now such a potentially brilliant danger to them all!_ 

Antares stops himself before unkind thoughts churn his attention too badly, forcibly turning his focus back to the piece of parchment still in his hands instead, showing it off to the priestess: *"This was found on one of the goblin rousers. Perhaps it will shed some further light on the matter?"*










*OOC:*


OOC: Back to the parchment he found on one of the sleeping goblins, Gambler please. He'll examine the outside for any marks or seals and then open and read.

Does he know any of the approaching council-men/women by sight, by the way?


----------



## Goldhammer (Feb 1, 2014)

*"Gregof is captain of guard, correct? Perhaps the motion was revenge. Perhaps mysterious stranger was former prisoner of town guard."  *Beatrix suggests. *"Do you know if Gregof arrested anyone who could speak in goblin tongue?"*

*"Give it here. I will be taking a look at it." *The fat priestess said, taking the note of the Elf and having a read over it. *"Strange for a goblin to be having note. Did not know goblins even had written language."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 1, 2014)

*"His fellow guards would likely know of such things?"* suggests the robed elf as to the first, gesturing towards one of those worthies. *"Though it seems... It seems, in truth, fairly extreme for fair Askadar's usual trespass and squabbles?"* he tentatively mentions after a pause, not wishing to contradict too strongly.

(Is it that there will likely be many that fit such a general criteria, he wonders. Or, more likely, that it would make such a sad ending, that a storm of poison, knifes, arrows and deceit should find its birth in naught but the heart of such petty resentment? Gregof's pain, goblin's untimely death, it seems to him, should in all worldly justice stem from much - much! - greater things...)










*OOC:*


What does Antares know of a goblin written language, Gambler, if anything?


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 7, 2014)

The scroll is simple parchment, though a touch beat up and even stained (given that the bearer was a goblin, it perhaps doesn't stand much contemplation on what the stains might have come from).  A bit of perusal shows a few houses on one edge of the map, a squiggly line running from a large triangle at the top, with a black circle just above the squiggly line and a tiny stick figure next to it with a wide head and sharp teeth. The squiggly line more or less straight down that passes to the right of the houses.  There's a hump just north of the town, and an X there.  Next to the X is another, larger stick figure, who seems to have stars above his head.

There appears to be no real writing anywhere on it.  Antares can easily tell that whatever was used to WRITE the squiggles was pretty high quality, almost what one might use to write in a spell book.

The three councilmembers arrive.  Antares has seen them at various times, but never talked to them personally.  Each has a symbolic wooden scale on their left breast, and the lead woman - greying hair, and a somewhat wrinkled face although one that appears as though it might smile as much as it frowns, speaks first.  She's not smiling.  "You four.  What happened?  Is Gregof alright?"  The other two, middle aged men - one human, and one dwarf, hang back for a moment to let her question the small party.  Antares digs deep and remembers the woman's name, Glasia.  She's one of the ones who most tries to keep things as they were before Eliaesel's disappearance, partly in the hopes that the silver dragon will return, and partly because she feels that her policies were wise and can still work.  In particular, she is known to speak out loudly against any hint of racism by the other humans in the town.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 9, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> Antares can easily tell that whatever was used to WRITE the squiggles was pretty high quality, almost what one might use to write in a spell book.



*"Which fits well with the green ones accusations,"* he reluctantly notes after communicating that fact to the others. *"It... I hesitate to say, but does it not seem-"*

Just then though the three council members officially arrive.



gambler1650 said:


> "You four.  What happened?  Is Gregof alright?"



To him she is an intimidating figure, clad in lifelong authority that more than compensates for her lack of height...

*"Esteemed councilwoman Glasia, councilmen," *he greets them almost automatically ... And then deeply regrets it as it puts him central in their combined, now focused attention! Indeed, discretely glancing back shows Stellan now sporting that characteristic 'you go ahead' half-smile of his -- and there isn't even a hope of rescue from Muzdin's quarters, so he doesn't even bother to look (and give him the satisfaction!). *"Ah. Yes. We are the- the Behenian Company of adventurers and - That is, we three are the Company, lady-"* And his face falls as he can't, for a moment, remember Beatrix's name, even looking straight at her, eyes wide... Something about a town?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2014)

*"She's sister Beatrix, priestess of Malborka."* Interjects the dwarf, looking dead serious, as usual. *"What do you want?"* his stone hard manners contrast the wavy mannerisms of Antares like a rock upon which the sea waves clash.


----------



## Goldhammer (Feb 11, 2014)

*"Sister Wall-Sentry Beatrix Merriburg, honored servant of Malborka, Goddness of strength, protection and feasting."  *The large priestess explains proudly, correcting the dwarf. *"My order has sent to me to your town to assist it in it's moment of need. I am taking you are the council that governs this town?" *

​


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 11, 2014)

*"Sister Merriburg,"* Antares softly corrects to himself, following that with a nod of heartfelt apology to her (and a look of bother Muzdin's way while he's at it: can't the dwarf be even a _dram _more gracious?). *"And a great help she has been,"* he tries to cover towards the council woman. *"Ah, indeed, councilmen and woman, we-"*

But then the young elf stops himself just short from tipping into a detailed description of the encounter with the goblins, not really sure why until he looks to left and right and eyes see what the ears had already perceived: that in addition to the councilors, various guards and townspeople have now gathered around them, eager for news <I'm going to assume?>... 

And if they hear that goblins attacked one of their own...

Quickly gathering the loose threads of his thoughts as best he can, Antares wets suddenly dry lips and dives in, modulating his voice for all to hear with some effort:* "It - ah - It seems traitory is afoot? That a man - perhaps of a magical persuasion? - seeks the death of our good captain of the guards? Worse, perhaps, far from doing the deed himself, he has tricked some of the local goblins into being his fools, that they may take the blame and himself walk free?"*

(A small, detached part of him is actually more than a bit impressed: for spur of the moment that was a rather cogent, to-the-heart summary of the situation they find themselves in, if he has to say so himself!)


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 14, 2014)

The human councilman interjects, "Traitors?  That's a strong accusation!  Perhaps you had best explain yourself."  His expression begins to glower.

Glasia turns to him and says, "Rikolai, please.  We'll get to the bottom of this.  But perhaps we should go somewhere... quieter.  The council chambers?"

Rikolai keeps glaring at Antares, no real reason for it that the elf can think of.  In the meantime, the unnamed dwarf tosses a wink at Muzdin, who knows the man as an uncle's cousin twice removed by the name of Mokin.  He fights to maintain the rights of the dwarves at least in town, and therefore usually throws in his lot with Glasia.









*OOC:*


If the group follows.







A short walk, but everywhere in Ascadar is a short walk, leads to an otherwise nondescript wooden house with perhaps a somewhat neater roof than most.  It's off the main 'street' with the shops, so tends to be a bit quieter.  The townsfolk who had come out to listen appear frustrated but no one voices an immediate complaint.  Inside is a simple, well made wooden table in a side room, and it's there that the three council members sit with the party invited to sit or stand as they choose.

Glasia then says, "Now, what happened?  We should know as quickly as possible because I'm sure rumors will be flying.  I saw one of the guards already talking to a few of the shop owners on our way in.  Goblins being manipulated, and Gregof implicated?  This sounds like something more than what we usually handle in our town."


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 14, 2014)

*OOC:*


Antares and Muzdin, please roll a D20 and let me know the result


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 15, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> Rikolai keeps glaring at Antares, no real reason for it that the elf can think of.



Has he offended the man in some unknown way? Perhaps speaking out of turn? 

The young elf therefore keeps uncomfortably quiet during the trip over, idly wondering how he keeps getting into these situations (first lady Mirelle yesterday and now this!)... And if, in this particular one, they - all of them - should not perhaps be more stressed towards resolutions? What with poisonous murderer free to roam and readjust -- and, potentially more dire, more unpredictable, goblin survivor even now running back towards tented village...? 

It's an... uncomfortable thought, one that makes him fret about.



gambler1650 said:


> Glasia then says, "Now, what happened? We should know as quickly as possible because I'm sure rumors will be flying. I saw one of the guards already talking to a few of the shop owners on our way in. Goblins being manipulated, and Gregof implicated? This sounds like something more than what we usually handle in our town."



*"Time is -ah- likely of the essence,"* hesitantly agrees the young mage, pushed into talking by that same burning concern (though he keeps darting nervous glances Rikolai's way all through his improvised speech). *"We were -ah- all drawn from our tasks by much noise over by the edge of fair Askadar, by old man Corls farm? Investigating, we here found three goblins shouting and taunting, perhaps in would-be distraction from the attack on the good captain? For it soon became clear that another three were indeed attacking the captain even then, their arrows dipped in poison foul! But that grizzled battler had managed to escape their snare and was even then seeking help over the hill where we gathered, his attackers still in hot pursuit, shouting 'Die, stealer of goblins, Die'! Battle was joined! Luckily three of the green ones succumbed to slumber magical,"* a small nod to himself by way of explanation, *"Two were captured or slain by Askadar's stalwart defenders,"* a sweeping hand towards Beatrix, Stellan, Muzdin. *"One... escaped back into the bushes."* He briefly looks down to the floor at that last, guilty admission... then struggles to re-start:* "Then- Then the Behenian Company brought the ailing and poisoned captain Gregof back to Pelor's temple with all due haste -- where, all be reassured, he even now rests and recuperates under the watchful care of Brother Carlog...?"* He looks towards the armored priestess, *"Meanwhile, mind quick and sharp, sister Merriburg stayed behind to question the lone goblin both captured and conscious at the time?"*










*OOC:*


Mystery roll: 1d20=3. I must say, a system where rolling low is good suits my luck extremely fine.  Feel free to adjust it up for Antares' general _naiveté_ if you want though Gambler.


----------



## Goldhammer (Feb 16, 2014)

The armoured priestess nods in agreement. *"The goblin told me his kin had been disappearing." *Beatrix explains. "Then one day mysterious cloaked figure appeared before goblins and told them it was the captain's fault. Said he took goblins in the night and did horrible things to them. Then figure gives them poison so they can kill captain."

*"Who ever this person was being, they are likely skill alchemist, knows enough goblin tongue to fool tribe into attacking town and has grudge against the captain, or at least wants a lack of law and order in this town."*

The fat knight thinks for a moment. *"Tell me, who would benefit the most if captain died and town and goblins went to war?"
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2014)

Muzidim sends a half smile and another wink and a nod at Mokin. It was good to have an ally within the council. For the time being, the dwarf remained silent, listening and observing.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 16, 2014)

Goldhammer said:


> *"Who ever this person was being, they are likely skill alchemist, knows enough goblin tongue to fool tribe into attacking town and has grudge against the captain, or at least wants a lack of law and order in this town."*




*"In truth," *softly agrees Antares from his side. After some hesitation, with darting looks to the three council members, he adds to the list, heart somewhat hammering at his daring: *"As well, we can perhaps say that this is a man who both knew goblins were being kidnapped... and where the good captain would be this morn? For in truth he gave his pawns this very map here -- drawn, you may note, with finest ink and sharpest quill?"* He unfolds and then present said map to Lady Glasia, respectfully laying it on the table before her.

(These are the thoughts he was about to communicate just prior to the councilors arrival, sparked as they were by comments Stellan made (as is, in truth, often the case between them)).


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 25, 2014)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys.  Hugely busy week at work and at home!







Rikolai fidgets as the conversation continues.  He appears from time to time to be about to say something, and by his body language it would be in anger, but he glances back at Mikon and remains silent.

Mikon for his part merely sits back and looks between the two other council members and the party relating their story, until the end.  And in spite of him not appearing to jump in, he gets his comment in before the councilwoman who doesn't seem to mind any feeling of being interrupted.  It does earn a glare from Rikolai though.

"A good point, priestess.  I will say that you cut to the point almost as fast as a dwarf. There are a number of council members who would like to see our guards raised to full militia level.  And to some extent, most of us have agreed that expansion is necessary now that Eliaesel is gone.  Others have suggested that stronger leadership is needed, with someone at the head of the council.  After all, they point out, Eliaesel was the head.  They ignore that she very rarely overruled anything the council agreed on but point out that by her very presence she probably kept away most dangers.  Gregof himself was competent and a good man, but maybe not as ambitious as some.  And perhaps, with him out of the way, someone else's agenda might be able to be enforced."  A sideways glance at Rikolai as he adds, "And there are some of us.  The minorities in this town.  That fear what a strong militia might be used to enforce."

At this, Rikolai bursts out, "Your slander is what we need to fear dwarf!  Not a stronger militia."  The councilwoman sighs... "Please.  Not this endless bickering. First the incident yesterday at the well, and now this.."

As Glasia mentions the well, something tickles the back of Antares' mind:

[sblock=For Antares]
A flash of one of the creatures crawling through the darkness comes to you.  Small body.  Large, wide head with sharp teeth.  What would it look like in daylight?  And not so pale...
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 27, 2014)

The young elf blinks in utter surprise at the sudden thought: could it be? And yet, in what world could so unrelated a series of misfortunes only _appear_ to connect so closely...?

Antares swallows, mouth suddenly gone much drier:* "Ah... I am... relieved that you are the ones the good captain informed of this, men of the council, my lady Glasia."* Another wetting of delicate lips. *"For it comes to me that the two might in truth share more than any here will be comfortable with? For, it comes to me, if the silvered water did - what it did - to a human woman, as you have heard, it might also have done - almost exactly the same to missing goblins? And- And if the White Things down there ARE them that disappeared from goblin village, than who better to sharpen those disappearances into suddenly needed weapon - who more comfortable with that very goblin tribe and the knowledge needed - than the very man who brought that state into being in the first place?"*

Parts of him, he now admitted, had been horribly glad of the distraction from too recent pains - from loss and threatening guilt, even as he bravely pushed forward what plans he could in small compensation this morn. Yet it seems the five-fold star twirled over their lives larger than ever he had imagined, singular presence malevolently, deliberately funneling the misfortunes of the last few days their way...










*OOC:*


Better late than never, as they say Gambler. And what a twist on that update too! Me like.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 7, 2014)

Glasia looks at the elf as he speaks and lightly taps her hip in thought.  "This is something worrying, I agree.  It may just be coincidence, but it bears looking into."  Rikolai appears somewhat chastened by the response he'd gotten from Glasia previously, but Mikon is unaffected and grins broadly.  "I think brother Muzdim, that your elf friend may be almost as smart as a dwarf.  I think further exploration into the... it was a well, was it not? ...  would be a useful thing.  Of course, we can only suggest."

Stellan stirs for a moment, "I agree with the councilmembers.  Of course, I didn't acquit myself particularly well there, and I wouldn't mind making amends.  But perhaps there's something we could learn closer to the goblin village?  If we could find it.  And if we did go into the tunnels... is there any way we could help protect ourselves further against that liquid if we should come into contact with it.  To turn into something... not me.. that would be worse than death I think."  He looks slightly abashed, "But I'll go along with whatever you guys.. and you, Priestess Beatrix, prefer."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 8, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> Mikon is unaffected and grins broadly.  "I think brother Muzdim, that your elf friend may be almost as smart as a dwarf."



(The young elf looks up, shocked at such an utterly undeserved slight- and then blushes, embarrassed, as he realizes how it's meant, and by whom.) 



gambler1650 said:


> "I think further exploration into the... it was a well, was it not? ...  would be a useful thing.  Of course, we can only suggest."




They are taking this entirely too calmly, in Antares' considered opinion. 



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan stirs for a moment, "I agree with the councilmembers.  Of course, I didn't acquit myself particularly well there, and I wouldn't mind making amends.  But perhaps there's something we could learn closer to the goblin village?  If we could find it.  And if we did go into the tunnels... is there any way we could help protect ourselves further against that liquid if we should come into contact with it.  To turn into something... not me.. that would be worse than death I think."  He looks slightly abashed, "But I'll go along with whatever you guys.. and you, Priestess Beatrix, prefer."



Another wetting of the lips. *"As to the first, we do have a map, do we not? Pointing the way to village green -- or at the least goblin's gathering spot?"* Yes, entirely too calmly. Do they not see the gathering clouds? The sands through their fingers ever slipping, escaping? *"As to the second..."*

A drop of uncharacteristic anger swirls into Antares' developing whirlpool of fear and almost panic as he considers it: _Former-Anna had not been enough_. He - this man - whoever he is - this dark mage - had done the same to the goblins (_which explained why there had been no other disappearances noted here, why she was so much bigger than they: not differing exposure to the liquid, as he had thought, but races different in their entirety! A completely different village!_), was, even now, willing to trick his victims - both sides - into clearing the field so he could go on doing so -- unrepentant, darkly laughing at them all the while...

How to put it?* "I... ah, entirely agree that the threat of the well deserves deep exploration, honoured councilors -- likely with armed escort, as the good captain might have mentioned...? Yet this mis-apprehension with our small neighbours of hills and forest could be... the cause of some enduring worry? Even now, like spark to waiting tinder one of their member rushes back to a tribe falsely believing our very town the cause of all tragedies, armed with news of death, violence and captures?"* A pause, and then the plunge: *"Would - Ah, I hesitate to say, but would an envoy from the council not be warranted in such a case? That at least today's incident not see itself repeated over the next few weeks, the next few years?"* (That nothing _ever_ be gained from such willful infliction of pain?)

He hesitantly glances to his companions as well, see what they think, how they feel...


And as an aside to his human friend, voice lowered to a whisper:* "How did you acquit yourself less than admirably, friend Stellan? I... recall only courage, sound counsel and the greatest of camaraderie?"* How can he _possibly_ think he's been less than entirely competent? Especially as compared to Antares' own inadequacies, made plain that day?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2014)

*"He is indeed, if ye keep him focused."* replied Muzdim with a short lived smile. *"On the matter of the well and the goblin village, I have certain doubts. Remember the white little creatures that attacked us in there? Given the transforming properties of the liquid, couldn't they be goblins turned into these nasty things? As happened with that unfortunate woman I mean, it could happen that the goblins were digging and accidentally dig into the cave system and had the miss-luck of finding this liquid. If that might be the case, perhaps both problems are linked."*


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 11, 2014)

*"A Transforming Liquid?** Forgive if I have skipped a page, but from what I am gathering, if Liquid turns beings into...monsters, then perhaps Dark Mage is creating army. Have humans and goblins fight, then take over while they are weak!" *The Fat Priestess explains, trying to put all the pieces together. *"Whatever the case, Dark Mage is sounding more and more like villain who needs to be put down. Must find him at once before he causes more damage."


*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 11, 2014)

The tall elf blinks down at Muzdin, puzzled: is that not (mostly) what he said just moments ago? With one notable exception: *"The green ones would have had to have been 'accidentally' digging under our very homes, master Stonehand," *he delicately points out, the burnt house being close, if not at the heart of the village itself. _Surely- Surely those horrible tunnels do not extend so far as the goblin's stomping grounds, wherever they might be? Surely?_ *"Does it not then seem likelier that the connection is more sinister in nature? That he who carved those runes down below - he that made the liquid that transformed goblins into clawing White Things - also be the dark mage that kidnapped said goblins from their village? And brought them down below?"* 

They do seem to agree on the general points though - connections between this and that, to be further defined - which, if past arguments are an indication, is a fairly good sign for the future? 

What he truly, desperately wanted to know though is-



Goldhammer said:


> *"A Transforming Liquid?** Forgive if I have skipped a page, but from what I am gathering, if Liquid turns beings into...monsters, then perhaps Dark Mage is creating army. Have humans and goblins fight, then take over while they are weak!" *The Fat Priestess explains, trying to put all the pieces together. *"Whatever the case, Dark Mage is sounding more and more like villain who needs to be put down. Must find him at once before he causes more damage."*



*"I... believe that is what all here most dearly desire," *agrees Antares with a heartfelt nod (if with a slightly embarrassed, self-conscious look the councilors' way: he- he can't help feeling he should not be talking so much, or so plainly, in front of so illustrious an audience...) And yet he also can't help finding his lips, and heart, rising just that little bit with the sister's straightforward pragmatism, her iron conviction (that, in this case, closely overlie his own).

Emboldened, he risks a: *"What- What are your thoughts on the best way to achieve this, lady of shields and crenulations?"* including the others in that most important of questions with the automatic politeness of lambent elven eyes.


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 12, 2014)

*"If the Dark Mage wishes to use this 'liquid' to his advantage, then he must have a base somewhere to create or harvest it."* Beatrix states. She scratches the side of her head thinking. *"You encountered this Liquid before, yes? If we return to place where it was discovered, we may find clue of where Dark Mage is."

*The fat priestess wonders for a moment if maybe this group of adventurers would rather not return. It was something about the look in group's eyes that told her something terrible happened there. None the less, they couldn't just sit around around while this villain was at large.*

"Failing that, perhaps we should go to the goblin's village." *Beatrix suggests. *"If the Dark Mage was there once, then surely he'll return to ask about the fate of the captain."
*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 13, 2014)

Goldhammer said:


> *"You encountered this Liquid before, yes? If we return to place where it was discovered, we may find clue of where Dark Mage is."*



"That would be in tunnels below the burnt house," softly agrees the elf with a subtle, indrawn shiver. It belatedly comes to him that perhaps the good sister is owed greater explanations though, now that the matter is in open discourse? "We -ah- found traces of aught but the creatures themselves last we ventured there, granted, gathered as they were around runic altar dark from whence the silvery liquid dripped forth?" He remembered the rune's fell effects on Stellan yesterday; their subtler yet more sinister distortions on his own actions discovered but this morn: "It... seems these runes are most potent indeed? That they twist at minds as well as bodies? Make their victims desire the conversion of others without apparent need for outside direction...? Still, we _did_ put suggested well exploration before captain Gregof yester, that he might carry it before the council," he does conclude, if somewhat sheepishly it seems.



Goldhammer said:


> *"Failing that, perhaps we should go to the goblin's village." *Beatrix suggests. *"If the Dark Mage was there once, then surely he'll return to ask about the fate of the captain."
> *



"Too we have, but this morn, modestly begun investigating the nature of liquid and runes themselves through means both magical and mundane?" quickly adds  Antares for one and all, this being avenues where he is much more in comfort, quite obviously. "And- And this poison too, used against the good captain, could be added to the list, should its origins prove revealing...? And let us not forget the other goblins we presently have safely captive," he finishes, a bit desperately, "as they too might know more of this man?"











*OOC:*


Don't let Antares' love of academia discourage you, by the way. I by no means think his preferred course is the best (and certainly not the quickest) way to do things. 

How's the text colour by the way? Better?


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 14, 2014)

Glasia smiles at Antares' suggestions of envoys and armed escorts.  "You make good points, but there are a couple of notes I offer in return.  The armed escorts would of course have to come from the guard, and I think my esteemed colleagues." Here she looks to the other two, "would agree that with the recent goblin attack, townsfolk will prefer to have the guards... more visible.  And also, we are trying to minimize the effect on the townspeople regarding a possible threat under our very feet.  Sending armed escorts down the well, if seen, would have a rather negative effect I think.  Panic might ensue."  The two other councilmembers nod.. Rikolai seeming to want to take offense in some way, but not finding an obvious point of disagreement is forced to agree.  "I think it best that a small team already familiar with the tunnels be the ones to go down.  However, if you would prefer to delay that expedition - we can always board up the well more thoroughly for the time being."

"Regarding the envoy... Likely a scouting party, such as yourselves, would be needed.  Most of those who would negotiate, aren't necessarily woodsmen or combatants if things should go wrong."

When Stellan is asked how he acquitted himself, he just shrugs slightly.  "I feel I need to make amends.  That's all."









*OOC:*


I'm out next week on a business trip, but should have time to check in.  If you guys can come up with a plan of action by next week I can begin the next 'scene', and will try to dole out some XP within 2 weeks


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2014)

"I thought you'll say that, but I also expected you to say how many gold China you were going to offer us for such highly dangerous quest, alas you'vent talk about it. I urge you to make an offer that seems interesting" the dwarf interjects


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 16, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> When Stellan is asked how he acquitted himself, he just shrugs slightly.  "I feel I need to make amends.  That's all."



Antares frowns a bit, reaching out. "That wasn't your fault." This is likely not the best of times, granted, but he _must_ be referring to the incident in the barracks again, mustn't he? 

Whatever the case, the statement holds.



gambler1650 said:


> Glasia smiles at Antares' suggestions of envoys and armed escorts.  "You make good points, but there are a couple of notes I offer in return.  The armed escorts would of course have to come from the guard, and I think my esteemed colleagues." Here she looks to the other two, "would agree that with the recent goblin attack, townsfolk will prefer to have the guards... more visible.  And also, we are trying to minimize the effect on the townspeople regarding a possible threat under our very feet.  Sending armed escorts down the well, if seen, would have a rather negative effect I think.  Panic might ensue."  The two other councilmembers nod.. Rikolai seeming to want to take offense in some way, but not finding an obvious point of disagreement is forced to agree.  "I think it best that a small team already familiar with the tunnels be the ones to go down.  However, if you would prefer to delay that expedition - we can always board up the well more thoroughly for the time being."



"It wouldn't have to be very many," meekly counters Antares, feeling his heart speed at the thought of impending abandonment by those he trusted most for rescue. "Four or five perhaps? And-And rumours of the well and its content are already rife within the town -- at least with the well informed?" Teacher Dysare obviously chief amongst those worthies... (The unintended pun sails right over his distressed head.) "Would not -ah- Would not the good citizens be most re-assured by news that both council and trained guardsmen are indeed handling the matter... as well, my lady?"

Which last is implied promise to return themselves, granted, but at this point... And Former-Anna is (likely?) owed as much. And more.



gambler1650 said:


> "Regarding the envoy... Likely a scouting party, such as yourselves, would be needed. Most of those who would negotiate, aren't necessarily woodsmen or combatants if things should go wrong."



Emerald eyes grow a fair bit larger than they should: _Them?! By themselves?!_ Things are... not going at all the way of the young elf this day! (He was hoping to find help, some relief from responsibilities already large for ones of their short years -- and yet shorter experience. Instead...).

Before he can frame that into words though:


Voda Vosa said:


> "I thought you'll say that, but I also expected you to say how many gold China you were going to offer us for such highly dangerous quest, alas you'vent talk about it. I urge you to make an offer that seems interesting" the dwarf interjects



Antares wets dry lips, "Well, I- don't believe any of us are truly 'woodsmen', per se..." he carefully begins, obviously trying to edge them away from Muzdin's implied acceptance of the offered task, if price is met, but then he suddenly veers into: "This _would be_ escorting a duly mandated representative of the council to the goblin village to sue for peace, correct?" Surely they are not going to put actual negotiations in their hands as well?! But- But this IS something that needs be done, and done quite urgently as well, he's already convinced himself of that. This- This is why he brought it up in the first instance, isn't it? 

His thin elven jaw firms somewhat and he looks back to his companions (minus Muzdin who is too apparently already spoken for), "I... I think this is something that needs to be done? Lest further tragedies unfold?" There is a definite internal trembling in his chest as he says it though. Hopefully- Hopefully he is the only one able to perceive it. "What say you...?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2014)

*"It needs to be done and we need to be paid for doing it"* the dwarf adds


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2014)

Antares nods in general agreement without demure, that being the time-honoured, history-steeped format which they all agreed to at the time of Company's founding (to Bosco's great rejoicing at the time, as he somewhat forlornly recalls).

"Though it need not per force all be in metals clinking?" he does temper with hesitant looks towards the councilmen three, not wishing to offend. Then he catches a glimpse of Beatrix's crenulated helm and his effervescent mind flashes to the conversation they had but yesterday at the Half and Human, upon their very first meeting!

"For- For an example, we have of late been considering finding a place in which to ground our Company, a building to call our own...? And - this is just a thought, honoured councilors, but if such new-built fortification happened to stand as manned bulwark atop possible connections with whatever rests below, say a certain well of troublesome memory, that would be to the good of all concerned, would it not? Reassurance for all that know AND all that but suspect..." Even if their own sleep will have to perforce suffer...

But all that may be wholly premature, granted, seeing as neither Stellan nor Beatrix has yet spoken for or against this theoretical diplomatic mission they might be embarking on (or its dark, underground pendant)...

His emerald gaze shifts back their way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Muzdim raises his eyebrows upon the elf's suggestion.* "Indeed, that would be suiting. This town could use some descent building of dwarven craftsmanship, and we dwarves are known for building reinforced buildings made for withstanding the passage of time and the occasional trasgoid horde."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 21, 2014)

"Trasgoid?" blinked Antares by his side, if obviously quite pleased (and relieved) by the rest of Muzdin's remark._ Perhaps a word flowing from ancient dwarven idioms?_


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 25, 2014)

After staying quiet for so long, Beatrix finally gets up and bows before the members of the council. *

​"Honoured council members, I understand the need to be keeping your guards here. The people need to know they are protected, especially if this well proves to still be active." *Beatrix states. *"There for, under the holy glaze of Malborka, I volunteer to take part in this scouting party.  I am recommending we go speak to the goblins first. They may know more about origins of dark mage and his unholy liquid. If not, then we can at least we can attempt to be creating pact of peace with them."

"I ask for no gold for this task, only a place where I may build shrine to the goddess Malborka."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2014)

*Muzdim*

*"Goblins, orcs and other related filth. It's a dwarven word."  * explains the dwarf to Antares.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 25, 2014)

Glasia glances between the party as they talk amongst themselves, and smiles to herself, with a sidelong glance at Mikon and Rikolai.  The dwarven councilmember manages to pull off a look that encompasses beaming and glowering simultaneously, and the younger human appears mostly discontented.  The party knows that groups of three often are sent to determine matters of importance, and will then report back to the whole group of council members who will only redact their decisions in extreme cases.

"I believe we can agree that guarding the well rather than simply destroying the entrance might be the best path forward in the short term.  We will cover it, and maintain a guard in your soon to be headquarters.  We will provide you materials you need to reinforce the house, and send a work crew over to shore it up and clean it up.  This is a favor for the work you've already done in two short days.  Should you provide useful scouting information, followed by a later safe escort to the goblin village, we will continue work on your company's house.  Mikon, Rikolai, does this sound like a good plan for you?"

Mikon looks at Rikolai, who chews over his words.  "I can't think of a reason not to agree.  We need to discover who is behind this."  Mikon merely nods, "Agreed."

Glasia then turns to Beatrix, "And where would you like your shrine to be?  This town has always been open to the gods and their worship as long as a benefit for all is brought by their worship."


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 26, 2014)

*"Malborka is the goddess of castle and defensive buildings, so I would like to build it near somewhere like town wall or the guard post. Anywhere the Citadel Goddess' blessing of protection is needed most."*Beatrix explains.

*​"Also as one of the vows of the Sisterhood has is to feed the hungry, our shrines also double as food stalls. A place where the poor may get food for their bellies. If you are having suggestion where such an establishment would be most useful, I will be gladly be building it there."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 26, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Goblins, orcs and other related filth. It's a dwarven word."  * explains the dwarf to Antares.



"Ah, in truth?" Muzdin must be feeling very well indeed (About this possible incoming headquarters?), if he is volunteering knowledge so freely. That is all to the good, of course, patches of light in otherwise desperately stressful times... "My thanks, master Stonehand."



gambler1650 said:


> Mikon looks at Rikolai, who chews over his words.  "I can't think of a reason not to agree.  We need to discover who is behind this."  Mikon merely nods, "Agreed."



"The Behenian Company thanks you," automatically bows Antares to each in turn starting with lady Glasia, deep if only somewhat graceful this time (for an elf, that is), a slightly puzzled frown showing on his face... "So- so we four are to first chart access to the goblin village and there arrange for diplomatic meetings between their representatives and ours? Is this correct?" he tentatively inquires, wanting to be quite sure he has an utterly firm grasp of what is required. (He's never, ever done this sort of thing before; hardly imagined he ever would!)



Goldhammer said:


> *"Malborka is the goddess of castle and defensive buildings, so I would like to build it near somewhere like town wall or the guard post. Anywhere the Citadel Goddess' blessing of protection is needed most."*Beatrix explains.
> 
> *​"Also as one of the vows of the Sisterhood has is to feed the hungry, our shrines also double as food stalls. A place where the poor may get food for their bellies. If you are having suggestion where such an establishment would be most useful, I will be gladly be building it there."*



"Might I -ah- suggest the same place as our future headquarters, perhaps?" inserts the young elf after a small swallow. He doesn't quite know why, but he's felt very at ease with sister Beatrix ever since their second meeting (or perhaps as soon as _after_ their first, with the _idea_ of her? (Even with that initial interruption of their private talks - or perhaps because of it?)). This is not at all usual for him... "It- does stand upon one of the town's borders, in truth, if one that we had not previously thought to even consider?" With a somewhat subdued, apologetic gesture downwards, towards all that may now lie sharply clawing beneath... "That is, if the other members of the Company approve? And you yourself wish to join, of course?" he quickly adds, suddenly uncertain.

For some reason, this matters.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 28, 2014)

Glasia nods to Antares, "That about sums it up.  Though, do be careful.  I'm sure I don't have to tell you that Goblins are generally not to be trusted.  But we need to get to the bottom of any conspiracy that might be going on."

Stellan, having listened to the conversation, grins a bit, and nudges Antares with an elbow.  "A place of our own. Admittedly kind of crumbly, dusty and smoky.  Not bad for a couple days work, right?"  As much as he was pensive a few moments ago, his natural ease of manner has returned - perhaps from his friend's reassurance.

The young fighter adds, looking over at Beatrix, "I personally think combining the shrine with our new place sounds good to me.  But, well.. we do have another priest in our company, so I will leave it to him."  And he looks expectantly at Muzdim.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2014)

*Muzdim*

*"I'm a cleric, not a priest. I don't erect shrines and sit on my but sprinkling holy water around."* Muzdim says. *"Clerics go out to the world to preach by action."*


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 29, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> "Might I -ah- suggest the same place as our future headquarters, perhaps?" inserts the young elf after a small swallow. He doesn't quite know why, but he's felt very at ease with sister Beatrix ever since their second meeting (or perhaps as soon as _after_ their first, with the _idea_ of her? (Even with that initial interruption of their private talks - or perhaps because of it?)). This is not at all usual for him... "It- does stand upon one of the town's borders, in truth, if one that we had not previously thought to even consider?" With a somewhat subdued, apologetic gesture downwards, towards all that may now lie sharply clawing beneath... "That is, if the other members of the Company approve? And you yourself wish to join, of course?" he quickly adds, suddenly uncertain.
> 
> For some reason, this matters.




*"Do not worry about us. Malborka guards our souls." *The large priestess boldly tells the council.

*"You are making most generous offer **Antares**, but I fear I must be rejecting as I do not want to intruded on your company's personal space. Buildings can become very crammed when there is more than one Sister of Malborka inside them." *Beatrix explains to the elf. *"But I am believing border would be good place for shine. Plenty of room, blessing of protection most useful there. Perhaps we can be neighbours instead?"*

*"Am tell you what, Antares. When shine is build, you get free meal. Lots of good meat and ale!" *Beatrix say cheerfully. *"You are looking like you need it. You're very skinny, you know that?"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 29, 2014)

"It is an elven trait?" temporizes the robed mage, automatically looking down on himself but otherwise stricken to the quick: _She does not wish to join?_ Somehow that possibility had not _truly_ occurred to him -- or so says the sudden point piercing his heart, the impending sadness suddenly pressing against thin shoulders. "Just to be clear, the burnt house in question stands within the town proper? The 'border' I referred to is its connection with the tunnels beneath...?" (If she and her shrine were on the outskirts, somewhere, they could not _possibly_ be neighbors...) "And you would not be intruding? Could not be." He swallows, cutting to the heart of it: "But- But no matter where you choose to settle in future - And certainly Malborka's shrine will take some time to build? - won't you reconsider joining our adventuring Company? You would be _most_ welcomed?" Obviously somehow still hoping against hope that it's some kind of peculiar mis-communication, not unlike the border thing just now...?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2014)

The dwarf raises a populated eyebrow at the elf, side glancing him with inquiring eyes. He seems about to say something, his mischievous eyes gleaming. However he seems to reconsider and merely chuckles at himself.


----------



## Goldhammer (Mar 29, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> "It is an elven trait?" temporizes the robed mage, automatically looking down on himself but otherwise stricken to the quick: _She does not wish to join?_ Somehow that possibility had not _truly_ occurred to him -- or so says the sudden point piercing his heart, the impending sadness suddenly pressing against thin shoulders. "Just to be clear, the burnt house in question stands within the town proper? The 'border' I referred to is its connection with the tunnels beneath...?" (If she and her shrine were on the outskirts, somewhere, they could not _possibly_ be neighbors...) "And you would not be intruding? Could not be." He swallows, cutting to the heart of it: "But- But no matter where you choose to settle in future - And certainly Malborka's shrine will take some time to build? - won't you reconsider joining our adventuring Company? You would be _most_ welcomed?" Obviously somehow still hoping against hope that it's some kind of peculiar mis-communication, not unlike the border thing just now...?





The fat priestess thinks about it for a  moment then smiles.*"Yes, you are right. It is taking some time for shine to be built, so I would be without a true home until it was finished. I would be honoured to join your company in the meantime." *Beatrix says. She takes the elf's hand and shakes it. *"There is no more nobler act in Malborka's eyes than to take a stranger in need into your home. May the goddess bless you for taking me. I shall do everything I can to repay this favour."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2014)

Antares lets his hand be shaken a bit blankly, blinking at her. Is- Is it only his impression, or does misunderstanding still cloud significant parts of this exchange...? (Let us say THE most important part, perhaps?) 

Uncertain, he goes for: "You are most welcomed, Sister...?" while bowing his head to the offered blessing... But she DID agree, didn't she? And he WAS, he thought, quite direct in the phrasing of the proposal itself, was he not?

Yes. Yes, it must be so. Some of his tension seems to just evaporate, and lambent emerald eyes start smiling their shining welcome her way... "And in truth I can admit to some personal gladness myself, for this group is close to my own heart indeed, childhood friends, and relations, all?" That last added for the benefit of a certain (mysteriously chuckling) dwarf, of course... But nevermind that right now: "I- We all hope the Behenian Company will bring you much happiness."


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 2, 2014)

The councilmembers watch the negotiations between Antares and Beatrix with various levels of incomprehension, bemusement and amusement.  Rikolai clears his throat, "Perhaps we should leave this, er, company, to prepare... and report back to the rest of the council?  Elise is ill, but I can go inform her if you want?"

Elise is a halfling, quite old but very cheerful.  Glasia nods after a moment, "Sure.  That sounds good."  Mikon grins at Muzdim and says, "Watch yourself with this group.  Especially the elf."

Glasia turns back to the party, "We will expect your report, hopefully within a few days, and in the meantime will prepare our negotiations with the Goblin village.  Do you have any further questions?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2014)

"Ah," says Antares, getting back to the ever shifting here and now. "Perhaps not a question as such, but-" How to put it? "It has... come to me that perhaps, if we are to actually talk to the goblins once they are found- then perhaps one or two goblin translators might be of some usefulness? Offerings of good will, as it were?"

A goblin retinue might also _somewhat_ diminish the likelihood that they will be attacked on sight and perish horribly? A... steadily growing concern for the young mage at the moment, now that the actuality of the folly they are (apparently) to attempt looms ever closer.


----------



## Goldhammer (Apr 4, 2014)

*"It is being my pleasure. I am hoping I will be great gain to Company, at least until blessed Sisterhood recalls me." *Beatrix states, patting the elf on the shoulder. *"Am looking forward to getting to know you,* *Antares."*

*"Offering of good will? Luckily I still a few of these left." *The fat priestess says excitedly, taking our a tightly wrapped sweet bun from her bag. *"Made with secret recipe of Sisterhood.  Only people who don't like these are those incapable of eating."    

*She returns the treat to her bag and stands to attention. *"We shall return when we are having news about goblins." *Beatrix tells the council, her fist over her heart. *"But before I am going, may I send letter to Sisterhood, telling them about site of shrine?" *


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2014)

Goldhammer said:


> Beatrix states, patting the elf on the shoulder. *"Am looking forward to getting to know you,* *Antares."*



"Ah, uh... Myself as well?" eventually replies the elf, feeling both abnormaly pleased and much shy (-er) all of a sudden.


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 7, 2014)

Glasia looks at Antares, a bit nonplussed.  

"We haven't really interacted with goblins before today, other than brief encounters in the woods.  They were likely too intimidated by the dragon's.. Eliaesel's presence, and because of that we obviously didn't feel the need to talk to them.  The newest member of your company appears to have been able to communicate just fine with them.  Which... come to think of it, does seem odd.  But perhaps more of them will understand our language than we think.  Or.." and here she looks at Muzdim, "Perhaps a follower of the God of Secrets would know a way to communicate with them?"


[sblock=Muzdim]You don't... But it's possible perhaps that other dwarven clerics might have information on the Goblin language.[/sblock]

She shakes her head, "None of this is going to be easy of course.  But, well, the lives of adventurers' rarely are.  No one would blame you if you decided to take on an easier, if not as exciting profession.  But in these times, I think Ascadar will need those who do the things we never thought would be needed, and therefore have never yet done."

Finally, Glasia turns her attention to Beatrix.  "You may.  Even should our council countermand our decision on searching out the goblin village for parley, which they should have no reason to, Ascadar will welcome a new shrine to a goddess such as yours."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2014)

*Muzdim*

*"Perhaps, but then again, why would he reveal such an important secret?"* the dwarf says grinning. 
[sblock=Gambler]
Are there any other dwarven clerics that Muzdim knows about? [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2014)

"Ah, then, as to the goblin 'translators'...?" tentatively inquires Antares when nothing else seems forthcoming. And, as things seem to be leaning away from conditions favourable to the group's (pain-free) existence on this plane of existence (in his anxious estimate at least): "More- More than mere exchangers of words on our behalf, one could, perhaps, also have hoped to first convince them of our story in... more controlled circumstances? And - You are all wiser to such subjects than I. Might the gesture itself - the freeing of prisoners two prior to negotiations - Might -ah- Might it not count in Askadar's favour? Demonstrate to all our village's magnanimous hand and overarching power, as- as it were? We would of course keep them contained until such a time as the gesture could be made to... relevant authorities?" he quickly adds, although this is really the first time he's thought of it.

How _does_ one convince two goblins to follow you into the wilderness?


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 8, 2014)

Glasia glances over at Mikon and Rikolai as comprehension comes into her eyes.  "Ah, right.  Things have been so confusing the past hour, I completely forgot we had goblin prisoners.  That was just mentioned to me in passing.  We have... two?"  Mikon nods in agreement.  "Two."

Glasia rubs her chin for a moment, "I can't give a guarantee that the rest of the council would agree, but I'm guessing that we could agree to let you take one of the two back with you.  I think we should hold on to the other one, in case you have problems.  They're our only source of information at the moment."

[sblock=Muzdim]There's one retired cleric, now a high ranking priest, in the hierarchy.  The rest are mere priests, but could potentially have some information.  However, as you know, secrets that one priest or cleric has may not be revealed to the whole hierarchy, not necessarily even the High Priest.  One of the key elements of the religion is knowing which secrets should be revealed, and when."[/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Apr 8, 2014)

Beatrix nods. *"I agree. Keeping one goblin here will give us bargaining chip when dealing with goblin tribe. Just in case things do not go as well as planned." *The large woman explains. *"However Malborka willing, goblins are just as willing as us to be getting rid of dark mage. When are we setting off?"
*_

"Goblins seem very fond of sweet things." _Beatrix thinks._ "Perhaps I may be able to covert them to the holy protection of Malborka."_


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 8, 2014)

Rikolai looks around, and then says, "Ok, I'm off to inform Elise about this conversation.  If she has any concerns I'll bring them up when we present the proposed plan to the rest of the council."  Without another word, he heads off.  Mikon suddenly pats himself down, "Ah, right!  I was supposed to give you this."  He hands a pouch to Stellan, who's been hanging off to the side.  The young man looks at the dwarf, a bit confused.  "Off the goblins.  The guards said they patted them down."

Stellan looks inside, "Coins.. Mostly gold pieces, some sterlings."









*OOC:*


A total of 100 GP - 90 of it in various denominations of gold coins, 10 of it in various denominations of silver







Mikon gives a wink to the group, "Alright.  I think we've talked long enough.  Time for you young adventurers to start the process of becoming old adventurers - hopefully.  You can find me at the Half and Halfling tonight if you have any more questions.  I doubt we'll see Glasia there."  He moves on off, and after a moment Glasia departs too.  "Unless I hear otherwise, I'll assume you can head off tomorrow morning.  We'll bring the goblin to the edge of town where the attack occurred.  He'll be bound and gagged, unless you want to try to talk to him tonight.  He's in the cells."









*OOC:*


I'd prefer not to drag out the talking with the goblin bit... If someone wants to RP it out, we can, but let's finish it within a couple of posts.  XPs for this interlude about to be posted in the Talking the Talk thread.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> "We have... two?"  Mikon nods in agreement.  "Two."



"Four," softly corrects Antares, though so low probably only he heard himself. (The three he himself put to sleep, plus the one that later surrendered to the warriors -- though, come to think of it, he did not see that one when the guards came through just now? He blinks at Beatrix.)

"One will likely be most sufficient," he quickly agrees with some relief when his time comes to speak, though the troublesomely honest words: "if somewhat less impressive," do escape his mouth before he can quite control it. "Ah, apologies. I meant..." he begins, and then trails off...

In truth, he's begun to imagine what wrangling TWO, perhaps most unwilling, green versions of the White Things through briar and wild woods might actually entail... 

Yes, in truth one will most likely be _MORE _than enough.



gambler1650 said:


> Mikon suddenly pats himself down, "Ah, right!  I was supposed to give you this."  He hands a pouch to Stellan, who's been hanging off to the side.  The young man looks at the dwarf, a bit confused.  "Off the goblins.  The guards said they patted them down."
> 
> Stellan looks inside, "Coins.. Mostly gold pieces, some sterlings."



"Those are... quite affluent goblins," mentions Antares, rather surprised. "Do you think they were bribed with coin as well?" 









*OOC:*


Where were the coins struck, Gambler (assuming they ARE struck)? i.e. are they standard, current Askadar currency or something else?









gambler1650 said:


> "Unless I hear otherwise, I'll assume you can head off tomorrow morning.  We'll bring the goblin to the edge of town where the attack occurred.  He'll be bound and gagged, unless you want to try to talk to him tonight.  He's in the cells."



"I was -ah- actually hoping we could set out this after noon, this being a task of some urgency?" Much as it pains him to have to forgo his session with Teacher Dysare! "Or- Or do you think we should wait, and perhaps try to prepare more fully, Lord Mikon?" Which is a bit cowardly of him - hoping to somehow get his magical afternoon back, to delay the inevitable, somewhat terrifying treck into the unknown... And yet the dwarf obviously has more experience than all of them combined (with the possible exception of sister Beatrix).


Whatever the case, Antares will eventually reroll the goblin map for easy reference while they travel and, on their way out, hesitantly whisper to Beatrix: "You- If I may, you never said what happened to your goblin... Is he...?"










*OOC:*


Antares would ideally want speak with the three goblins, yes, to hear their side of the story and to select the one who will accompany them (obviously the one that seems the most reasonable and convinced this is the right course of action). Maybe I could write his initial speech, modified by any input from the others, and we could solve the rest in one shot with rolls and DM fiat?

Goldhammer, Voda Vosa: Let's say 25gp each for the goblin loot (including Stellan)?


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


The coins look pretty old actually.  All coins used in Ascadar are minted by the Empire of Man, and these coins do have the symbols - though weathered - that you would expect to see on local coins.







If Mikon or Glasia notice Antares' comments regarding the number of goblins that are currently captured, they don't respond.  Glasia has half turned to the door, and smiles slightly over her shoulder at Antares when he mentions that two would be more impressive.  "One should be enough.  If talks go well, we'll give back the other one too.  As far as when you leave, that is of course up to you.  I'm pleased with your desire to leave right away though, so let's say 1 hour from now?  Enough to prepare I should think.  And probably not enough time for the council to disagree with us before you depart."  At that, she smiles again.

When Antares expresses an interest in talking to the goblin, she hesitates for a moment and then nods, "Of course.  Mikon, could I trouble you to lead him to the goblin, while I take our decision to the council?"  Mikon nods, and waits for Antares to finish his question to Beatrix, and at his distance it's unlikely he overhears Antares' question.









*OOC:*


I will continue to move this along past this point, but Beatrix's response is still welcomed!  And please note that my desire to move past the discussion with the goblin has no bearing on the earlier roleplay between Beatrix and the other goblin.  It's just that I think any 'sounding out of the goblin' on details other than his behaviour could be done 'en route'.







When Antares moves towards him (and anyone else who may want to come along), Mikon listens to the young elf and says "My only advice is to make sure you're fully equipped for what you think you will encounter.  But in the wilderness you will need other items than what you need underground.  Now that you have a base, you can leave items that you don't think you will need.  Always remember your rope.  Oh... and..." here he glances at Muzdim again, with a wink when he thinks Antares isn't watching, "Being quiet is the best way to keep from being attacked by hungry animals."  He probably gives away some of his actual intent on the last by his amused chuckle however.









*OOC:*


So... Let me know what everyone is planning to do.  If anyone wants to go with Antares, let me know what your intended behaviour to the goblins will be.  If anyone wants to provision, feel free to ask if items you want are available and I'll let you know.  Antares, create your speech if you want and have others weigh in.  I'll decide the result from there and get the next part moving early next week.


----------



## Goldhammer (Apr 12, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> Whatever the case, Antares will eventually reroll the goblin map for easy reference while they travel and, on their way out, hesitantly whisper to Beatrix: "You- If I may, you never said what happened to your goblin... Is he...?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*"Gone." *Is all Beatrix says about the goblin, feeling it best not to mention she let the goblin go in front of the council  Secretly she hoped the mercy she showed that goblin who help them when they met the tribe later. 

*"I'll come with you." *The Fat Priestess states, following Antares to where the goblins are being kept. *"Goblin was very talkative, maybe I'll be of use to you when talking with these prisoners." 

*







*OOC:*


Beatrix's will use her physical size, the knowledge of the kidnapping she got from the goblin and word of Malborka, including the use of sweets, to help Antares question the goblin prisoners. He's free to use these traits as he wishes in his speech. She'll also try to talk the goblins into worshipping Malborka.






Before leaving Malborka will send the following letter back to her Sisterhood.
_
"Excellent news, the town has agreed to grant us space to build a shine-food stall to our bless goddess. Please send a party of Wall Sisters as soon as possible to build the shine and run the stall as soon as possible. The food in this town is quite watery and plain, so I believe we'll have no trouble winning over the townspeople. Malborka willing, we shall soon be able to a Temple-Inn here !"
_
_"In meantime I am going to instigate rumours of a dark mage who's been tricking goblins into attacking the town. To accomplish this, I have teamed up with an adventuring group called the Behenian Company. __Shall have news once it's been dwelt with.__"
_
_"May Malborka guard our souls, feed our bellies and strengthen our hearts."_


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 12, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> The coins look pretty old actually.  All coins used in Ascadar are minted by the Empire of Man, and these coins do have the symbols - though weathered - that you would expect to see on local coins.



"Or perhaps they found treasures buried?"

Are these specific goblins the discoverers of such then, by odd coincidence? (Or could gold now be so much more abundant there? So that what seems richess to Ascadar is but normal - or even under normal - affluence to them -- not unlike Pavek's legendary tales of streets paved in gold on a floating island far to the west, in kingdoms magical?!)

Or, just as likely, the dark man is the source after all...



gambler1650 said:


> "Oh... and..." here Mikon glances at Muzdim again, with a wink when he thinks Antares isn't watching, "Being quiet is the best way to keep from being attacked by hungry animals."  He probably gives away some of his actual intent on the last by his amused chuckle however.



Antares swallows: hungry animals are obviously _not_ his favorite thing in the world... He nonetheless bows deep at Glasia's departure, as he did for Rikolai before, and honestly thanks the dwarven councilor for taking the time to accompany them, automatically apologizing for the extra trouble (even though parts of him _know_ a dwarf is not likely to think any better of him for it).



Goldhammer said:


> *"I'll come with you." *The Fat Priestess states, following Antares to where the goblins are being kept. *"Goblin was very talkative, maybe I'll be of use to you when talking with these prisoners."*



"Perhaps Stellan - and master Stonehand? - could acquire these _'wilderness'_ items while we do so then?" Antares tentatively suggests, not having any clear idea what these things might be exactly himself.

He looks askance to those two worthies...









*OOC:*


If they do end up doing the shopping, Antares will transfer his 25gp back to them for his part of the purchases.








Goldhammer said:


> *"Gone." *Is all Beatrix says about the goblin, feeling it best not to mention she let the goblin go in front of the council  Secretly she hoped the mercy she showed that goblin who help them when they met the tribe later.



The elf delicately frowns at her though. And even though he doesn't question her further, he obviously fears the worst...


Once led to the goblin's improvised prison, Antares approaches a bit nervously, then takes a (hopefully steadying) breath and lowers himself to their height, robes brushing the dusty planks below: "Ah, can you understand me?" Which is a bit rhetorical, seeing as he's heard at least two of them shout in the tongue of Man's Empire but this morn... Possibly- Probably, looking into their green-eared, twisted faces - simplicity will serve them all better here? "We- believe you have been misled? Captain Gregof is _not_ a wizard, nor has Ascadar aught to do with the kidnappings of your people? Instead- Instead we believe the man who told you so has been kidnapping _both _goblins and humans, and transforming them into mindless, eyeless White Things so that he may wage war on both our towns? Captain Gregof discovered this yesterday, with our help. THAT, in truth, is why the dark man wanted him dead by your innocent hands!" His heart still gets riled up at the thought of such cold duplicity, and it easily shows on his expressive face.

But back to the matter so immediately at hand, "Do you not see that fighting between us would only make him - that dark man, that deceiver - stronger now? Make us both... wounded animals ready for his killing blow?" (He has Lord Mikon to 'thank' for that particular image!) "But- But there is hope! The ruling council of Ascadar has authorized us to go and see your elders, to organize meetings between them so that they may plan and truth may reign free. So that he who kidnapped - lied to you - twisted both our people with his dark magic - the dark man - So that HE might be caught and punished! So that he might know the power of _both_ our people...!"

Antares blinks and relaxes desperately bunched fists, belatedly realizing he's perhaps let his feelings - the twisting, scream-swallowing maelstrom that since yester craddles Former-Anna at its heart - once more get the better of him... "Ah..." Trying to hide sudden embarrassment: "Do you- Do you understand?"

This did not go well at all, did it...


[sblock=OOC]







Goldhammer said:


> Before leaving Malborka will send the following letter back to her Sisterhood.



So sister Beatrix WAS Malborka in disguise?! I KNEW it![/sblock]


----------



## Goldhammer (Apr 14, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> [sblock=OOC]So sister Beatrix WAS Malborka in disguise?! I KNEW it![/sblock]












*OOC:*


Sorry, that was a typo. Also Beatrix is happy for her share of the gold to be used to buy supplies.







_"__Antares is not being the best at the public talk."_ Beatrix thinks as she watches the elf speech to the goblins. _"Perhaps I should be offering him a hand."  
_*

"What friend elf is trying to say is he feels a great sadness for the ills of your people, as does the vast goddess, Malborka. Oh Malborka, heavenly defender of all settlements, oh how she is weeping for you and your families. For this vile wizard sneaks into your village and steals your kin, then blames the honest captain for his misdeeds. Her anger, how it burns, as this horrible warlocks brings sorrow and pain to both our homes."* Beatrix preaches, being more than a little dramatic. *

*She pulls out a sweet bun and offers it to the goblins. *​"Accept Malborka's divine protection and I shall see to it that this monster is crush with her holy might." *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2014)

*Muzdim*

The dwarf nods at Antares as he mentions the supply stocking. He nudges Stellan and walks outside, not before grinning at Antares' reaction when Mikon mentioned wild hungry beasts.
The cleric visits the local store, looking for rope, a tent, fire starting and climbing equipment. Also torches and oil could prove useful for those of his party that lack the keen eyesight of dwarves and elves.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2014)

Antares briefly looks up at her from his crouching position, blinking admiration and not some small amount of relief in his emerald eyes: her version _is_ remarkably simpler than even his 'simplified' one... 

"In truth that _is_ to be our ultimate goal," he belatedly agreed with her last statement, returning his attentions to those inside the cage. "Would- Would any of you here wish to help us in this task? Join in our efforts to _thwart_ his dark plans...?" 


[sblock=]







Goldhammer said:


> Sorry, that was a typo.



That's what I figured. [/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Beatrix and Antares*









*OOC:*


To move us along, I made rolls to guide the result based on the speeches for Antares and Beatrix, with low being the desired result - under their Charisma.  Antares rolled a 17, Beatrix rolled a 1.







There are indeed only 2 goblins present in the cages.  One sits sullenly back in the corner and doesn't react to the arrival or speeches.  The other comes forward to the bars and listens, after a short hiss.  The goblin frowns, mostly in obvious confusion as Antares speaks.. At one point he interjects, "Gregof?  Who Gregof is?  Who Ascadar is?  Who dark man is?"  Beatrix's shorter summary seems to bring some clarity as he nods, "Ah.  Gregof.  Captain.  Walock.  We think he is responsible.  Understand now... oooh... yummy!"  He grabs the bun and takes a huge bite, which seems to finally stir the other goblin, who stands up.  The sound brings the first goblin around, crumbs dribbling to the floor, and he looks about to take another bite (probably the last bite given how much of the bun disappeared with the first one).  Then he glances over his shoulder at the cleric, takes a smaller bite leaving about a third of the sweet left before tossing it to the other goblin.

Turning he says, "Ok.  I go!  Will... will there be more yummies?"


*Muzdim and Stellan*

Stellan appears to be perfectly happy to chat it up with local store owners, and flirt with some of the younger women around town.  He does however add, "Oh, what about pots for cooking.  And food to cook in the pots?"









*OOC:*


Prices are:
2 person tent: 10 gp
Bedroll: 2 sp
Flint and steel: 15 sp
Hemp Rope (50 feet): 1 gp 
Grappling hook: 1 gp
Iron Spikes: 5 cp each
Torch: 1 cp each
Oil (1 pint): 1 sp
Iron Pot: 8 sp
Rations, trail (per day): 5 sp
Rations, dried (per day): 1 gp

Will let you decide exactly what to get the rest of this week... Please review your earlier character sheets to make sure you have everything.  Talking things over with the goblin, Antares and Beatrix will estimate 2-3 days to the goblin village at about 12 miles a day.  This assumes no exploration, just pushing on to the village.







*All*
The day grows a bit less sunny as the morning turns to afternoon, a few high clouds passing overhead as you prepare to head out.  Some villagers come out to watch the small party.  A couple of members of the militia, one or two of the woodcutters who came back to town when hearing of the attack, some shopowners, and a few of the younger women who all hang back and whisper amongst themselves.  Antares even thinks he catches a glimpse of Bosco near the back of the crowd, but a closer look doesn't reveal the halfling.  Beatrix sees Siarla amongst the young women, looking thoughtful, and then Glasia and Mikon come forward.  "We wish you well.  The council has agreed with our decision, not that we expected anything else.", says the woman.









*OOC:*


Please let me know what you intend to do as you start out.  Also, let me know the status of the goblin.  Free?  Bound?  Anything else?
Did you do anything else at the new base of operations before you left and turned the guarding of the well over to the militia?


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 16, 2014)

After questions of 'yummies' are fully covered by those concerned  :

"Oh! I am called Antares, the mage whom you met this morn? And this is sister-sentry Beatrix Merriburg, priestess of Malborka? She was also present? And- And this towards the back is Lord Mikon, one of our Elders..." The Lord had been so quiet he had in truth almost forgotten his presence! And in the dread stress of getting their message across, he HAD quite completely forgotten the need for introductions! "What- What may we call _you_?"



gambler1650 said:


> Talking things over with the goblin, Antares and Beatrix will estimate 2-3 days to the goblin village at about 12 miles a day.  This assumes no exploration, just pushing on to the village.



"Quite a ways farther than expected," mentions Antares when this becomes clear. "Which means they will likely, in truth, take at least a day to prepare their response to the running messenger making his way there even now?" It is his fondest hope at least... And if so, they- They may have an actual chance of making this right after all...





Before they set off Antares would like to do three things to prepare if he could?

Firstly get a sample of the poison the goblin used on their arrows from the militia present at the goblin enclosure, "That it may be analyzed and perhaps its origins divined?"

Secondly, transfer said arrow to teacher Dysare as he goes to inform her and Enderise of the startling changes in their situation since they so suddenly parted just candles past. "Will you- Would you be inclined to perhaps continue some of these pursuits we touched on this morn while we are away, Teacher?" he asked after their questions were answered. "Bell, Liquid and now Poison?" (Sadly, the sought audience with Lord Romani will, for a certainty, likely have to wait until after they return -- should they ever manage _that _formidable feat.) "I- It shames me to admit it - but in the excitement I did not at all think to inquire of proper compensation for time, wisdom, and considerable wealth of knowledge already invested, much less future probings!" A pause as he thinks hard.... Antares looks back up: "Perhaps- Perhaps I might yet be able to catch Lady Glasia's ear before we depart?" He doesn't look too sure.

Thirdly, he will swing by the Bracegirdle's abode, site of his temporary lodgings, and appropriate his Adventuring Backpack, stuffing it with odds and ends he thinks might be useful (or just on hand at the moment) before swinging it onto his shoulder. "Goodwife Lavina?" he says to Boscoe's halfling mother upon crossing the path of herself and three of her broodlings. "Good news, in truth: I _have_ indeed found alternate lodgings! Though," he is forced to admit almost immediately, "on the obverse of fate I am now called upon to travel away from town for... perhaps as much as a week? Would- Would it be alright if I left some of my trivial things here in the interim?" Whatever the case, before leaving the homestead he hesitates and reverses his last step: "Ah... Has a return missive perhaps made its way here from my sire while I was away? Perhaps even promptly delivered by young Dogen Bracegirdle himself?" Who was, of course, his initial envoy to the paternal tower?

[sblock=Text of the original missive sent this morning, for reference: ]_To my Sire in branch, magic and stars,
It has come to my attention in recent days that some of the wisdoms you sought to impart might have deep relevance to tasks whose burden I have now chosen to gladly carry. If possible, I would wish to discuss this and other matters of some import with you at your earliest convenience. 

Signed in wisdom on this 137th day of the Dawning Year: 
Your growing son, 
(And he signed with the graceful curves and ornate decorations of the high elven version of his name: ) Mialucee

P.S. The messenger will carry reply should you wish to make one in the short term. Else send word to the abode of Garrett Bracegirdle and I will hear._[/sblock]


gambler1650 said:


> Glasia and Mikon come forward.  "We wish you well.  The council has agreed with our decision, not that we expected anything else.", says the woman.




"Our thanks," bows Antares before straightening, a solemn cast to his elongate elven features. "The Behenian Company will try- The Behenian Company will make you proud," he tells them both, extending the impromptu promise to all those present with what he hopes is a steady look. 

[sblock=OOC]I think the goblin should have his hands bounds behind his back with a leash attached to those bindings? No gag... Would that suit you guys? 



gambler1650 said:


> Antares rolled a 17, Beatrix rolled a 1.



Figures. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: Are you planning to post a list of what you and Stellan end up buying, VV? Looking at his sheet Antares has 8 field rations already in his pack, so he should be alright for food, I think... Maybe just add a handaxe to your list, to chop some firewood if need be?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2014)

*Muzdim*

The dwarf bought only what seemed necessary, not wanting to spare any more gold on anything else but food, which he considered extremely important for some reason. He muttered something of what a pain it was to hunt game with short legs.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The dwarf simply nods to the elders, and gestures a dwarven rune in the air in silent praying to his god. 
*"Lets get moving, we have a long day ahead of ourselves."*


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 24, 2014)

Binder Fred said:


> After questions of 'yummies' are fully covered by those concerned  :
> 
> "Oh! I am called Antares, the mage whom you met this morn? And this is sister-sentry Beatrix Merriburg, priestess of Malborka? She was also present? And- And this towards the back is Lord Mikon, one of our Elders..." The Lord had been so quiet he had in truth almost forgotten his presence! And in the dread stress of getting their message across, he HAD quite completely forgotten the need for introductions! "What- What may we call _you_?"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Which running messenger is Antares referring to?  The one released by Beatrix? Just making sure that he doesn't think that the town itself is sending someone separate from the party, because that hasn't been mentioned as being the case. 










> Before they set off Antares would like to do three things to prepare if he could?
> 
> Firstly get a sample of the poison the goblin used on their arrows from the militia present at the goblin enclosure, "That it may be analyzed and perhaps its origins divined?"
> 
> Secondly, transfer said arrow to teacher Dysare as he goes to inform her and Enderise of the startling changes in their situation since they so suddenly parted just candles past. "Will you- Would you be inclined to perhaps continue some of these pursuits we touched on this morn while we are away, Teacher?" he asked after their questions were answered. "Bell, Liquid and now Poison?" (Sadly, the sought audience with Lord Romani will, for a certainty, likely have to wait until after they return -- should they ever manage _that _formidable feat.) "I- It shames me to admit it - but in the excitement I did not at all think to inquire of proper compensation for time, wisdom, and considerable wealth of knowledge already invested, much less future probings!" A pause as he thinks hard.... Antares looks back up: "Perhaps- Perhaps I might yet be able to catch Lady Glasia's ear before we depart?" He doesn't look too sure.




Dysare, predictably, just sighs slightly in amusement at Antares' request.  She first asks a few questions about the party's mission and likely location of the goblin village.  "You have already stirred up so many pots in just a short time as an adventurer.  I will look into these items if I can.  All seem important, but I suggest that the Bell and Liquid may have the most dangerous immediate consequences for Ascadar.  The first because someone is obviously behind the placement, and the second because we don't know how deep the corruption under our town runs.  If I can spare some time and resources I may get to the poison.  But, might I suggest a bit of delegation?  I don't know much of the hermit, Sal, who lives outside of our town, but I do know that he seems to understand a great deal of the plants, herbs and so on.  Perhaps if this poison is from a plant, he might have some better idea than myself?  I believe his hut is just off the first major stream to the north of our town.  If you travel west for half an hour or so you would reach it.  I've interacted with him once, and he doesn't seem all that... ummm.. nice, but perhaps he might see the value in helping since he may need this town's help at some time in the near future if raids from the humanoids from the hills become more common.  It's just a suggestion, but if you really want a quick turn around on the question of where the poison is from, I can't promise to be as quick as you may want."



> Thirdly, he will swing by the Bracegirdle's abode, site of his temporary lodgings, and appropriate his Adventuring Backpack, stuffing it with odds and ends he thinks might be useful (or just on hand at the moment) before swinging it onto his shoulder. "Goodwife Lavina?" he says to Boscoe's halfling mother upon crossing the path of herself and three of her broodlings. "Good news, in truth: I _have_ indeed found alternate lodgings! Though," he is forced to admit almost immediately, "on the obverse of fate I am now called upon to travel away from town for... perhaps as much as a week? Would- Would it be alright if I left some of my trivial things here in the interim?" Whatever the case, before leaving the homestead he hesitates and reverses his last step: "Ah... Has a return missive perhaps made its way here from my sire while I was away? Perhaps even promptly delivered by young Dogen Bracegirdle himself?" Who was, of course, his initial envoy to the paternal tower?




Lavinia's sigh is somewhat more exasperated, though good naturedly so, than Dysare's as she tries to sort through Antares' barrage of comments and questions while keeping an eye on her children.  The smile she gives as he mentions alternate lodgings is extremely genuine however, and then says, "Of course.  You may leave whatever you like.  She pauses at the final question, and then nods, "Yes.  He did send you a note.  Umm.. Here."  She finds a table where the note has been placed, though apparently it found its way to the floor once or twice by some smudging of dirt, and... food?  She hands it to Antares.



> [sblock=Text of the original missive sent this morning, for reference: ]_To my Sire in branch, magic and stars,
> It has come to my attention in recent days that some of the wisdoms you sought to impart might have deep relevance to tasks whose burden I have now chosen to gladly carry. If possible, I would wish to discuss this and other matters of some import with you at your earliest convenience.
> 
> Signed in wisdom on this 137th day of the Dawning Year:
> ...




[sblock=Text of Reply]
To my son,
It would be my pleasure to have you receive more of my wisdom than you have previously done.  My door will always be open for you to discuss such matters.  Simply let me know the day before you wish to come, and I will make sure my time is freed.

Your father.
[/sblock]



> "Our thanks," bows Antares before straightening, a solemn cast to his elongate elven features. "The Behenian Company will try- The Behenian Company will make you proud," he tells them both, extending the impromptu promise to all those present with what he hopes is a steady look.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I think the goblin should have his hands bounds behind his back with a leash attached to those bindings? No gag... Would that suit you guys?
> 
> ...




Glasia and Mikon nod, and Mikon says, "Good luck.  Another piece of advice.  Don't overly trust a goblin."


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 24, 2014)

New IC thread here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Off-to-See-the-Goblins&p=6292450#post6292450


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 25, 2014)

gambler1650 said:


> Which running messenger is Antares referring to?



He's refering to the goblin that escaped back into the bush during their first battle on the hill. (At this point he believes Beatrix smooshed her own goblin to death.)


*[Barracks]*


gambler1650 said:


> Firstly he tries to get a sample of the poison the goblin used on their arrows from the militia, "That it may be analyzed and perhaps its origins divined?"




And, down to a discrete whisper: "Ah... What, in truth, happened to the third sleeping goblin, if I may?"


*[Dysare's abode]*


gambler1650 said:


> "It's just a suggestion, but if you really want a quick turn around on the question of where the poison is from, I can't promise to be as quick as you may want."



"Of a certainty," automatically answers the young elf. "Anything you might do will be deeply appreciated, Teacher -- certainly by my own self, and others as well in the shortest of order, I would wager." As to the poison though... "As to this hermit, I do not know if my companions, and the urgency of other matters..." He suddenly frowns though, as a memory manifests itself: "This Sal, was he not the one I heard of but recently? He who holds maps of the mountain in exchange for certain herbs in trade?" 

_OOC: Rumour #6 in our very first thread!  Knew I remembered that hermit from somewhere._

Although, being as she returned so recently to town, perhaps Teacher Dysare has not had time to hear of such? And, certainly, poison notwithstanding, a detailed map of the region near Eliasel's mountain, where rests the goblin village, might be of almost immediate use to them on this very trip they now attempt...

"I will propose it to my companions," he assures her with a nod. 

On his way out though, he notices lavender leaves a drying and Lord Mikon's mention of beasts and their hunger comes back to haunt him... "Ah... Would you perhaps be willing to part with some of this dried wolfsbane, Teacher? I would be most grateful, considering whence we venture?" 










*OOC:*


If he can, Antares will acquire 10 portions of Wolsbane for 1gp total (he's hoping it will provide protection against plain wolves as well as the intended werewolves).

While on the subject, let's say that some of the "odds and ends" he put into his backpack included an elven flute (5 gp) and that he'll swing by Jorgen's general store to buy a bottle of ink (1 gp), a whole slew of stoppered sample containers (in glass if he has them, clay otherwise, ??? gp) and a hooded lantern (7 gp), seeing as how the last one he wielded proved so very providential. 






*[The Bracegirdle residence]*


gambler1650 said:


> The smile she gives as he mentions alternate lodgings is extremely genuine however, and then says, "Of course.  You may leave whatever you like."



"My thank yous," bows Antares. 



gambler1650 said:


> "Yes.  He did send you a note.  Umm.. Here."  She finds a table where the note has been placed, though apparently it found its way to the floor once or twice by some smudging of dirt, and... food?  She hands it to Antares,




who opens it with some trepidation, nerves suddenly strumming through his narrow chest.

_To my son,
It would be my pleasure to have you receive more of my wisdom than you have previously done. My door will always be open for you to discuss such matters. Simply let me know the day before you wish to come, and I will make sure my time is freed.
Your father._

Antares breathes out, some of the tension releasing into the air: he had feared... But that can probably wait.

"Ah..." He flips the missive over and, extracting writing supplies back out from his things, quickly writes:

_To my Sire,
My heart rejoices at this welcome news. 
At the behest of council-lady Glasia I and our adventuring company now venture forth away from our ancestral tower for a journey of some few days, perhaps a full week, but I will in deed send such words as are required upon my earliest return.

Signed in wisdom on this 138th day of the Dawning Year:
Your growing son,
Mialucee._

"Might I trouble one of your offsprings for a return journey, Goodwife of wisdom and infinite patience?" he asks after finishing the last decorative sweep of his high elven signature with a flourish.

_OOC: For the usual 1 sp donation, of course. _


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2014)

Hey there    [MENTION=11033]gambler1650[/MENTION]. Just to confirm, does this mean we get to decide the guiding-goblin's name (Antares originaly asked about it HERE)? If so, how about StoneBurner, Glarmlok in his own toungue?

What about his question as to where the third goblin he put to sleep went (as there are apparently only two in the cage right now)? See one post above for the question itself.


*EDIT=* How much should he deduct for the "various stoppered sample containers" he bought, by the way?


----------



## gambler1650 (May 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


Barracks - To Antares' question







The goblin blinks at him.  "Don't know!  Opened my eyes.  Only me and Breek here!  There were three?  Maybe another cage?"  









*OOC:*


The name sounds fine to me!  And deduct 5 sp for the various sample containers...


----------



## gambler1650 (May 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


Reminder for Muzdim, new IC thread here:







http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...y-of-the-Silver-Dragon-Off-to-See-the-Goblins


----------



## Binder Fred (May 6, 2014)

"A... very astute theory," agrees the elf, uncomfortably noting that, quite obviously, goblin hearing is quite acute indeed! More than he believed possible... "Is he correct, perchance? Do you know?" he asks the militia-man present.

What if some ill had befallen him at the hands of the guards, he nervously wonders, suddenly quite conscious of the heartbeats thudding within the cage of his chest, what with one of those very guards present in the room right now? What could he do about such a thing? What _should_ he do? 

They had, indeed, it was undeniable, attacked the guard's captain, a good man by all accounts -- if under the spell of false words and trafficked evidence. What part then vengeance, what part justice true -- if perhaps overly harsh? Is there, he belatedly wonders, such a thing as rightful vengeance, if thoughtful justice were to later agree? 

Antares suddenly regrets so neglecting the dry thought-builders of old in favour of more mystical or excitingly historical pursuits. (It isn't as though he didn't have access to their innumerable works, down in his sire's libraries...)


----------



## gambler1650 (May 8, 2014)

The guard shakes his head, "I don't know.  I came here after the goblins were put in the cages.  No one said anything about a third.  In all the confusion, maybe one of them woke up and escaped before they were bound?"


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2014)

Which is, at the least, a more comforting explanation than what he feared? 

"Might you look into it, if you please?" he asks of the guard nonetheless, a young fellow with a scraggly russet beard just beginning to come in. "For of a certainty there were three at the beginning?" If only he had more time, he would- but clearly, he does not.










*OOC:*


I'm good with this. Thanks.


----------

